# Consejos para la compra de un osciloscopio



## irukza (Feb 13, 2006)

hola 
estoy a punto de comprar un osciloscopio y la duda esta entre las marcas que mencione antes, ya se que la calidad de ambos no da como para generar polemica, tampoco quiero eso  
me gustaria saber si alguien uso alguno y que resultados les dio, ambos tienen caracteristicas muy similares practicamente no difieren en nada, asi que la decision es sobre la calidad de cada uno. 
gracias por molestarse


----------



## caliche (Feb 18, 2006)

Creo que para poder opinar o para tener un criterio sobre esas dos marcas, hay que haberlas utilizado antes. Yo solo he probado el protek y me parece un buen equipo. Saca tu la conclusión.

Saludos.


----------



## ignaciocg (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola a todos.
tengo una duda.. estoy por comprar un multimetro y me gustaria que sea lo mas completo posible, de los que estuve viendo me gusto el protek 506 y el wavwtek meterman 37xr, queria saber si alguien del foro posee unos de esots tipos de marcas y cual me podria recomendar..
gracias!


----------



## Twan (Feb 18, 2007)

Mira, yo tengo el protek 506 el cual viene con muchas opciones y las que ocupo con mayor frecuencia en electrónica digital y proyectos varios son la freicuencia, bobinas y capacitores lo cual trabaja con bastante precisión. Además viene con un cable rs232 que puedes utilizar como osciloscopio (aunque no lo he podido comparar con uno de verdad).
Además tengo este tester hace mas de 5 años y lo único que he tenido que cambiar es un fusible que me heché midiendo amperes .

espero que te sirva la recomendacion.


----------



## tesorex (Nov 21, 2007)

Bueno esta es mi pregunta... deceo comprame un genreador de señales y un osciloscopio digital.. (no se si me alcanze el dinero) o tal vez uno analogico..... desearia saber si es muy importante ya que estudio electronica.... o talves ya no lo vuelva usar... o pueda usar otras herramientas.. como el pueto paralelo de una pc.... leere todas sus sugerencias.... porfavor


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

Así de fácil puedes elegir, en comprarte un osciloscopio? digital?

mm. que bueno, acá son medios caros, no es una decisión de un día para otro.. o por lo menos para mi..

En mi opinión, no es algo totalmente necesario... pero si puedes comprártelo, creo que es la mejor opción.., no hay nada mejor que poder "ver" la señal que hay en el circuito..


----------



## Elvic (Nov 21, 2007)

A menos  de que te especialices o desarrolles proyectos por tu cuenta, y si ademas  cuentas con el presupuesto, compra lo que requieras.


Pero en definitiva como mencionas que estas estudiando, compra solo lo básico, y aun si tuvieras un taller de reparación o un laboratorio propio no es necesario, pues siempre se realizan proyectos ya probados o que de alguna manera alguien mas ya los realizo, recuerda que la mayoría de nosotros solo copiamos el diagrama y montaje de algún circuito, es decir no estamos diseñando nada.

bueno me explaye mucho jaja

No en definitiva no  lo compres


----------



## mabauti (Nov 21, 2007)

como dicen los compañeros : compralo si tienes el dinero (analogico para que no gastes tanto). Realmente los necesitaras muy poco, pero te ahorraras buenos dolores de cabeza


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2007)

En mi colegio me presentaron el osciloscopio como "La Mano Derecha Del Técnico".

Creo que es mejor que ser un técnico manco, 
y que si tenés el dinero para comprarlo, te conviene.
Si tenés que sacrificarte para comprarlo entonces no, siempre hay formas de obviarlo de cierta forma.

Pero es una gran comodidad.

Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sip, el osciloscopio es la llave maestra de un tecnico despues de los tester chinos y la pistola de soldar baratina jajajaja, es una broma. Pero lo del osciloscopio si es verdad, con el puedes hacer millones de cosas que facilitarian unas cuantas horas de trabajo a una persona.


----------



## tinchus (Nov 22, 2007)

Trabajo diseñando circuitos electronicos y el osciloscopio es la solución a todas las dudas... Cuando algo no anda es " a ver que esta haciendo... " y miras las señales a ver si son lo que debieran. me parece una herramienta fundamental, no tanto un generador de señal que poca veces he necesitado, quizas por el tipo de equipos que desarrollamos.

Los equipos que utilizo son de la empresa donde trabajo, un tektronic o agilent de los mas comunes por aca rondan los 1200 dolares... Solo lo compraria si lo fuera a utilizar para trabajar... Se me ocurren muchas otras cosas en que gastar esa plata y por otra parte si estas estudiando posiblemente tengas acceso a alguno sin la necesidad de comprarlo cuando lo necesites


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 22, 2007)

Yo creo que es algo util, pero para nada imprescindible si uno no trabaja con el o no diseña o evalua con detalle los circuitos.
Siempre hay algun modo de rebuscarselas sin uno y son muy costos. No vale la pena dejar de comer por uno me parece a mi.
Ahora si tienes los fondos compralo. . . O compra dos y me prestas uno. . . =oP.
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Nov 22, 2007)

hola
yo personalmente creo que si, muchas veces escucho de colegas de mi rubro especificamente reparacion de tv, audio y video, que no es necesario, pero con el osciloscopio en muchos casos pude determinar si el jungla estaba dando los pulsos en cada terminal respecto a su funcion, o al igual que el vertical.
muchos de estos colegas amigos mios, si el tv no tiene vertical cambian el vertical y el problema no se soluciona, en muchos casos se debe a que los pulsos que manda el jungla o algun integrado asociado no esta partiendo de la forma adecuada.
por eso digo que para mi es fundamental, para determinar un presupuesto rapido y seguro, y no cambiar integrados por solo cambiar, si no tener el instrumental necesario para saber si esta funcionando correctamente.
por aqui estan vendiendo unos protek de 2 canales 20 mega, por unos 1500 mangos,bastante barato y dentro de todo buena calidad.
hace poco me ofrecieron un supuesto osciloscopio de esas caracteristicas marca TRIO, que es muy buena, y en supuesto perfecto estado.
pero...cuando fui a verlo, era marca PINTEK(dentro de todo buena marca tambien) pero todo lleno de tierra y para colmo mal cuidado esteticamente, el mismo vendedor me dijo que la ultima vez que lo uso lo tenia el nietito jugando con el, y que una vez se le cayo oagua dentro de el, haci que lo tuvo que reparar....el precio de el mismo era unos 800 pesos, pero le di la mano y me di la vuelta, decepcionado de esa futura compra...
es mejor comprar uno nuevo, dentro de lo accesible, te va a servir de mucho, creeme
saludos


----------



## dAVIb (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Tengo intensión de comprarme un osciloscopio, he mirado varios, desde opciones economicas como el VELLEMAN HPS10, el OWON PDS5022, pasando por los que son tarjetas de PC.

Me ha gustado el VELLEMAN,es un multimetro con pantalla, un trasto quititin que no ocupa mucho sitio,genial para los q tenemos poco espacio, pero  no me fio mucho de su calidad, su pequeña pantalla me asusta un poco, pues me parece demasiado pequeña para poder visualizar bien cualquier forma de onda. 

El OWON PDS5022 parece una cocada, pequeño, digital y muy chulo.

De los que se conectan al PC no se que decir, fantásticos imagino.

Queria que si alguien tiene alguno de los que he comentado diga lo que piensa de ellos para poder decidirme, o recomendarme alguno que se vaya muy por las nubes, su uso va a ser meramente amateur y para pequeñas cosas.

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 4, 2008)

El Vallema ( si no es para mucha precision ni frecuencia, aunque hay uno mayor) va decentemente. Me gustaba lo portable que era y lo económico. Murio al caer de una altura aproximada de 15 mts.


----------



## samu (Ene 4, 2008)

Yo tengo un velleman HPS-10 hace 4 años y la verdad es que estoy muy contento con él. Una vez me lo cargué por conectarle una fuente de alimentacion chapucera pero lo llevé a la tienda, lo enviaron a reparar sin ningún problema y entró en garantía. Como bien dices, la pantalla es un poco pequeña pero se aprecia sin ningún problema cualquier forma de onda. Yo lo he usado bastante y no he tenido problemas para visualizar con propiedad ninguna cosa. Además, el software es muy "apañado" y permite medir parámetros como frecuencia y valores de pico o continua. 
Solo tiene un pero, y es que al tener una pantalla de poca resolución, no podrás hacer mediciones precisas ya que en según que en las escalas mayores, un pixel arriba o abajo significa mucho voltaje. 
Yo por ejemplo, he tenido problemas al medir los cambios de amplitud de un señal senoidal de 19V porque, aunque realmente estaba cambiando, no era suficiente para un pixel.
Espero que te haya ayudado.


----------



## dAVIb (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola El Nombre y Samu, gracias por vuestro comentario. 

Respecto al "pero" que comentas, Samu, ¿y bajando la escala y reposicionando el 0 en la parte inferior de la pantalla,no conseguirias mas precision? ¿O tal vez no tiene esa posibilidad?

dAVIb.


----------



## samu (Feb 1, 2008)

perdona, creo que debería haberte contestado antes, pero estuve de vacaciones o algo parecido.  
La respuesta es sí. El único problema es que eso es un recurso limitado, supongo que pasa en todos los osciloscopios y ademas hay montajes con amplificador para poder medir señales con modo común grande, pero al ser pequeña la pantalla esto se nota mucho.

De todas formas, te recomiendo el osciloscopio, es una muy buena compra.


----------



## Meta (Mar 30, 2008)

Hola:

Tengo intensión de comprar un osciloscopio de los nuevos digitales. Hay gente metido en este tema cual es muy recomendable de marcas y modelos. Los que he visto son analógicos y muy antiguos.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## news_js (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola!

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro (o la segunda, si contamos con mi mensaje de ayer que se borro misteriosamente). Estoy aprendiendo electronica por cuenta propria. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electricidad, del tiempo del colegio, y me estoy leyendo algunos libros sobre electronica. Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio para uso aficionado. Los digitales son muy caros y no me atrevo a comprar uno por Ebay en segunda mano. Siendo asim, pienso comprarme uno baratito, analogico, y dentro de algunos años, cuando sepa mas, luego me comprare uno digital.

Despues de mucho mirar por Internet estoy en duda entre dos modelos analogicos "GW Instek", de dos canales, uno de 20Mhz por 268 EUR y otro de 30Mgz por 386 EUR. Cual me recomendais? Vale la pena gastar mas 127 EUR y comprar el de 30Mhz? Gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 4, 2008)

no vale la pena que compres el de 30 mhz ya que con el de 20 mhz es mas que suficiente. personalmente yo nunca he necesitado observar tan altas frecuencias.

suerte


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 4, 2008)

Como dice ELCHAVO es raro mirar tan altas frecuencias, sin embargo nunca está de más y lo que yo hice fue comprar un osciloscopio digital de 60MHz para PC. Me salió 124 libras en inglaterra (1 libra = 2 dólares, no sé cuánto es en euros), lo conectás por USB a la PC, no requiere alimentación externa y es una maravilla! Es barato porque no tiene pantalla ni botones, todo se hace desde la PC. Viene con un software para PC que hasta te calcula la transformadorrmada de fourier en tiempo real y te hace todas las mediciones que hacen los osciloscopios digitales convencionales. Lo recomiendo 100%, lo compré por eBay y me lo mandaron directamente de China, llegó en dos semanas.

El modelo es HANTEK DSO 2150, lo podés ver acá: http://www.hantek.com.cn/english/produce_list.asp?unid=63

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## news_js (Abr 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias por vuestros consejos. Me voy a comprar el mas barato. Me podeis aclarar, por favor,  unas dudas mas? Es asi:

En el tutorial, de este foro, sobre los osciloscopios pone:

"Conectar la punta de la sonda al punto de señal de compensación (La mayoria de los osciloscopios disponen de una toma para ajustar las sondas, en caso contrario será necesario utilizar un generador de onda cuadrada)."

Es muy raro el osciloscopio no tener toma de ajuste de sonda? Que devo buscar para saber si tiene o no esa toma de ajuste? El GW INSTEK modelo GOS-620 que se puede ver aqui lo tendra?

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/46153.pdf

Por ultimo, algun consejo para cuando conecte el osciloscopio por primera vez para no estropearlo? 

Saludos y gracias desde este lado del oceano.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 4, 2008)

Sí tiene, fijate en las especificaciones que dice: 

OUTPUT SIGNAL Calibrator Output
1kHz Squarewave, 2Vp-p +_ 2%

Esa señal es el generador de onda cuadrada que nombra el tutorial del foro.

Suerte con tu futura nueva adquisición, felicitaciones y disfrutalo.
Slds...

Mariano


----------



## news_js (Abr 10, 2008)

SigmaOrion dijo:
			
		

> yo hice fue comprar un osciloscopio digital de 60MHz para PC. Me salió 124 libras en inglaterra (1 libra = 2 dólares, no sé cuánto es en euros), lo conectás por USB a la PC, no requiere alimentación externa y es una maravilla! Es barato porque no tiene pantalla ni botones, todo se hace desde la PC. Viene con un software para PC que hasta te calcula la transformadorrmada de fourier en tiempo real y te hace todas las mediciones que hacen los osciloscopios digitales convencionales. Lo recomiendo 100%, lo compré por eBay y me lo mandaron directamente de China, llegó en dos semanas.
> 
> El modelo es HANTEK DSO 2150, lo podés ver acá: http://www.hantek.com.cn/english/produce_list.asp?unid=63



Hola!

Me podias aclarar una cosa de tu osciloscopio de PC? Puede parecer una pregunta tonta...    He visto que tu osciloscopio de PC tiene por limite una tension de pico de 35V.  Con las puntas de prueba con la atenuacion de x10 puedo medir tensiones de 350V?

Cuanto al osciloscopio baratito que tenia en vista, pt.farnell.com tenia un solo ejemplar en stock. De tanto mirar, cuando di al boton de "comprar" se quedaron sin stock (aun que me cargaron la tarjeta de credito   ) . Tengo pocas esperanzas que me manden uno ya que ponia que estaba descatalogado. Mañana les llamo por telefono a preguntar...


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 10, 2008)

Nooo, que te devuelvan la plata por lo menos! Una lástima.

Respecto del osciloscopio, sí, con una punta 10x podés medir 350V de pico, en una onda sinusoidal sería algo así como 250V efectivos. Es decir, igual que cualquier osciloscopio normal.
El Hantek viene con dos puntas 1x y 10x, cada punta tiene una perillita y la podés usar como 1x o como 10x según necesites.

Un saludo...


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2008)

Buenas! Una pregunta.. yo tambien estoy buscando un lindo osciloscopio y vi que por no mucha plata mas que uno analogico de tubo, puedo comprar un osciloscopio digital bastante lindo marca "Owen".

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-36005395-osciloscopio-digital-owon-25-mhz-pant-color-_JM_

Que opinan de este osciloscopio? No quiero depender de una PC para poder hacer las mediciones.

Muchas gracias,
mano.


----------



## nico-re (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola! soy nuevo en este foro, la verdad esta muy bueno!
Queria hacer una consulta: un amigo esta por comprar un osciloscopio synometer de 20 Mhz, y quiere saberque tal son. Alguien tiene alguna referencia de que tal son? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 12, 2008)

pues de entrada te comento que por la frecuencia es un poco basico imaginate que con el que yo trabajo es de 120Mhz, como casi todo depende de para que lo quiera, si cumple con los requisitos tecnicos de la aplicacion que le va a dar, das muy poca información ya que no dices ni que modelo es. Escribe el modelo del osciloscopio en google suelen aparecer personas solicitando ayuda debido a daños comunes, te recomiendo los tektronix o los Fluke.


----------



## nico-re (Jun 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Lo vamos a usar basicamente en autos y motos, donde como maximo tenemos 10 Mhz por lo general. Igual voy a tener en cuenta tu comentario sobre ese tema. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## rretamar (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola.
Quería consultar si alguien conoce este modelo de osciloscopio:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-37362031-osciloscopio-digital-owon-25-mhz-pant-color-_JM_

El interrogante es si alguien sabe los pros y contras, ya que si bien el precio es bastante accesible (y tentador), quizás tenga algún inconveniente que desconozco, y mejor preguntar. La otra alternativa será pasar a un Tektronic con display blanco y negro, pero cuestan bastante más que esos.

Saludos desde Argentina !


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2008)

Trata de bajar las especificaciones técnicas directamente desde el fabricante. Verifica, más bien la resolución de la pantalla y sus espectativas de vida. El resto, hoy día, se puede considerar un estándar.

También te sugiero que visites otros foros, a ver si encuentras observaciones relacionadas con el producto.
O sea, la cuestión es abrir las parabólicas y escuchar qué traen.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jul 2, 2008)

Holas a todos. Les cuento que ando interesado en comprar un osciloscopio y queria pedirles opiniones al respecto para tener algun tipo de guia:

1) Digital o analogico? Que diferencias hay entre ambos con respecto a las funciones que poseen, al tiempo de vida, cuales son mas fragiles, cuales son mas faciles de reparar en caso de tener problemas? Basicamente pros y contras.

2) Que puntos habria que tener en cuenta al momento de comparar distintos modelos, ya sean analogicos o digitales. Como por ejemplo en el caso de los digitales que segun tengo entendido es mejor que posean FFT (transformadorrmada rapida de fourier).

3) Marcas. Cuales son las marcas mas recomendables? Es mejor comprar un osciloscopio usado en buen estado de una marca reconocida, como hitachi o kenwood, o comprar uno nuevo de marcas menos reconocidas como protek o tektronix?

4) En caso de comprar uno usado que detalles habria que mirar con detenimiento?

Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier información que puedan aportar. Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola, veras creo que lo mejor es que mires que marcas y modelos andan en los lugares donde hacen el trabajo que tú quieres hacer, la experiencia en estos campos es muy importante, yo tengo un "cacharro viejito" que me hace mi apaño, pero por eso no te lo voy a recomendar a ti, mira y pregunta ...

Un saludo


----------



## ezena (Jul 31, 2008)

rretamar dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Quería consultar si alguien conoce este modelo de osciloscopio:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-37362031-osciloscopio-digital-owon-25-mhz-pant-color-_JM_
> ...



Hola Compatriota!
Estoy en la misma duda que vos, pero yo entre este y 1 Kenwood de 20Mhz que consigo $900. Ya te decidiste? Lo compraste? Conseguiste información que te decidiera por si o por no?
Agradesco tu amabilidad desde ya.

Sergio.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

hola yo estaba por comprar ese owon pero me parecio que hera inutil gastar 500 mas que por este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-38081890-osciloscopio-protek-20mhz-2-canales-4-trazos-nuevo-original-_JM_ si bien las prestaciones no son las mismas este anda igual, no se son distintos puntos de vista


----------



## Manonline (Jul 31, 2008)

yo tambien ando con ganas de comprarme el Owon... es mas... estoy juntando la plata, y cuando tenga todo, lo compro... si alguien tiene algun motivo o razon para no comprarlo hable ahora o calle para siempre jajajajaja 

alguien sabe algo de este osciloscopio?

salu2,
mano.


----------



## ezena (Jul 31, 2008)

hola yo estaba por comprar ese owon pero me parecio que hera inutil gastar 500 mas que por este http://articulo.mercadolibre.c.....iginal-_JM si bien las prestaciones no son las mismas este anda igual, no se son distintos puntos de vista 

Pero el que nombrás es analógico, de 20Mhz y si bien tiene 4 trazos no tiene las funciones del Owen. 
Este tiene 4 trazos, 25Mhz, funciones en pantalla, etc. Hoy dí con el importador y cerré un precio de contado de $1550, financian hasta en 24 cuotas con tarjeta, pero VISA les cobra unos recargos monstruosos y conviene hacerlo a través de ML.
El site es: http://www.cosmel.com.ar/instrumental.html ) hablé con Daniel que según me dijo es el hijo del dueño, que es ingeniero.
Bajé el manual y parece estar muy bueno. El tema de los repuestos está garantizado, ya que tienen toda la línea y solo tiene 3 módulos internos, el de entradas (que se puede volar por conectarlo a mas de 300v) vale $300, los demás según me dijeron jamás tienen problemas.
Tiene conexión y soft para PC vía USB o RS232 (opcional el cable), posibilidad de colocarle batería con 4hs de autonomía ($175 mas aprox) y tiene los trazos identificados con colores en pantalla. 
Otras ventajas. No hace falta mandarlo a calibrar, tiene esa función incluída, pesa 1Kg, Tiene solo 10cm de profundidad, tiene memoria y puede descargar los oscilogramas a la PC. Contras: Hasta ahora las únicas reportadas es que el LCD no es TFT y solo se ve bien de frente, mas o menos con poco ángulo y nada de costado. Soporta solo 300v máximo de entrada (los analógicos generalmente parten de 400v). Con la punta no atenuada solo llega a 5Mhz, para que llegue a 25 hay que ponerla en x10. Por ahora nada más. Mandé varias consultas a compradores del artículo en ML y solo 2 respondieron hasta ahora ambos muy satisfechos.

Para Manonline. 

Yo voy a aprovechar la promo del mes del día del niño en ML que son 6 cuotas sin interés. Hoy a raíz de mi consulta agregaron mercado pago en 6 cuotas de 284 mangos.

Posiblemente mañana lo compre y en unos días les comento.


----------



## ezena (Jul 31, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Trata de bajar las especificaciones técnicas directamente desde el fabricante. Verifica, más bien la resolución de la pantalla y sus espectativas de vida. El resto, hoy día, se puede considerar un estándar.
> 
> También te sugiero que visites otros foros, a ver si encuentras observaciones relacionadas con el producto.
> O sea, la cuestión es abrir las parabólicas y escuchar qué traen.
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos mcrven, me faltó averiguar la vida útil del LCD...
El manual traducido está acá: http://www.cosmel.com.ar/descargas/PDS5022S_USER_MANUAL.rar


----------



## Manonline (Jul 31, 2008)

uuuuuuuh buenisimo el dato ese! yo tengo $900 asi qe calculo qe tiro 3 cuotas y ya voy consiguiendo mas guita!

gracias! ya mismo me pongo a ver lo de ML 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Ago 8, 2008)

Bueno... ayer oferte por el osciloscopio y llene los datos de mercadopago... ahora solo falta que verifiquen la tarjeta de credito yy qe llegue el osciloscopio


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 8, 2008)

No te olvides de comentar en el foro como te fue.:! Si puedes tirale unas fotitos funcionando con distintas entradas..!


----------



## ezena (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Hace 1 semana compré el osciloscopio. No he tenido oportunidad aún para sacarle el jugo ni verlo en detalles profundos, pero el equipo está bien presentado, la pantalla es de muy fácil visualización, puede elegirse el modo de trabajo, tipo de datos a mostrar por cada canal (frecuencia, tensión, período, tipo de trigger. Son mostrados lateralmente y sobre los oscilogramas, de modo que no solo se ven las formas de onda sino las lecturas de los valores en tiempo real. La visión del equipo es muy buena frontalmente, pero lateralmente efectivamente no se ve nada por no tratarse de un LCD de matriz activa. Por momentos cuesta acostumbrarse a la forma en que aparecen las señanes graficadas en pantalla. Utilizándolo en forma habitual supongo que no extrañare nada de los equipos con trc. Para la utilidad que lo voy a dar creo que será muy efectivo, ocupa muy poco, no pesa nada y es sumamente práctico. Estoy muy conforme al menos hasta ahora. Si encuentro nuevas virtudes o defecto las agregaré en el futuro.


----------



## elcarlitros (Sep 12, 2008)

hola
Es mi primer post llegue a este foro buscando información sobre osciloscopios portatiles o usb para conectarlos al pc , pero no tengo ni idea de que comprar , mi prsupuesto son un maximo de 300€ e visto portatiles  por 150€ pero no entiendo de ellos.
Dentro de poco viajo a USA y si puedo me lo traigo de alli.
Con un 40 mhz me sobra con uno de 10Mhz iria justillo y 2 canales si fuera pa conectarlo al pc
Alguien me puede decir de algun modelo interesante.
Un saludo


----------



## JRWolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola, el precio antes era en relacion con la calidad del instrumento actualmente marcas economicas tienen productos de calidad aceptable, pero los de siempre de marca no llegan a eso ni de casualidad no es por menospreciar pero marcas importantes por menos de 800U$S no conseguis portatiles.
Y dentro de los economicos yo no creo q se vean grandes diferencias, fijate que te sirva para tus necesidades, la frecuencia si es por canal o en ambos algunos dice 10Mhz pero el muestreo no da esa frecuencia para ambos canales al mismo tiempo, fijate un modelo economico y trata de encrontrar el manual en el te indican lo q estoy tratando de explicar, si son digitales fijate la memoria interna, esto se relaciona con la misma información q le pasan a la PC.
Yo sobre marcas economicas no te puedo hablar pq uso los de la empresa donde trabajo y son lindos de marca q el "tester" mas barato esta 600U$S, no voy a decir marca pero son los amarillo y o verde (saben de cual hablo  ). q pormas de marca q son 1 vez cada año o cada 2 años los mandamos a calibrar o sea marca no es 100% garantia de estabilidad durante toda la vida util del instrumento menos para instrumentos portatiles.

Espero q te puedan dar marcas los otros foristas, pero en lo personal te diria q la mayoria de osciloscopios portatiles economicos, son muy similares en prestaciones. Como aclaracion una cosa seria un Osciloscopio portatil y otra solo un Osciloscopio USB, uno medis donde quieras y almacena datos en el instrumento (ver memoria del mismo), y otro necesitas una PC para usarlo, cuidado no es lo mismo y uno sale mas del doble q el otro el USB es el mas barato.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## elcarlitros (Sep 13, 2008)

ola muchas gracias por responder
que sea portatil o usb para conectarlo al pc me da lo mismo porque casi siempre ando con el ordenador portatil de un lado para otro asi que lo meteria en el bolso y listo.
No se si puedo poner algun link de los modelos que e visto para que me deis vuestra opinion.
Yo portatiles por 150€  e visto modelos pero por usb  de 300 no bajan tienen tambien mas canales
un saludo.


----------



## josetantonio (Dic 22, 2008)

hola soy tecnico tv quisiera saber si tu a medido colector de un transistor de salida horizontal sabes que por hay hay mas 1200v mas 160vpp tu a hechos esa prueva con tu velleman hps 10


----------



## Twistx77 (Dic 27, 2008)

Buenas, estoy en la busqueda de un osciloscopio lo malo es que solo tengo 400$ unos 320€ para comprarlo y he llegado a una elección entre los tres siguientes:

Analógicos:

http://cgi.ebay.es/TEKTRONIX-TAS475-4-Channel-Oscilloscope-TAS-475-100Mhz_W0QQitemZ270313363557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Oscilloscopes?hash=item270313363557&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.es/IWATSU-Oscilloscope-SS-7606-60Mhz-4-channel_W0QQitemZ310072821079QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Oscilloscopes?hash=item310072821079&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

Digital:
http://cgi.ebay.es/OWON-portable-7-...hash=item300270066772&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


La cuestión es que los analógicos son mejores marcas y ademas con mayor anoche de banda. El digital en cambio solo tiene 25Mhz y ademas solo 100MSa/s , lo bueno es que el menu y los botones son una copia del Textronik digital que tenemos en la universidad lo unico que ese es de 60Mhz y 1GSa/s. Entre esos 3 cual me recomendarían ustedes?

Estudio telecomunicaciones pero me encanta la electrónica.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DiegoM (Dic 27, 2008)

Amigo yo tengo un OWON como el digital que te refieres, por la calidad no te hagas problema, es excelente, incluso hay por ahi  un software para utilizarlo como analizador de espectros (tiene interface USB directa). Ahora si estudias telecomunicaciones 25MHz no te convienen, aunque el OWON viene hasta 100MHz. Analiza si te conviene comprar ya el analogico o ahorrar un poco y lanzarte a un digital minimo de 100MHz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

Twistx77 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, estoy en la busqueda de un osciloscopio ....


¿ No analizaste la posibilidad de un osciloscopio USB (Que se integre a la PC) ?


----------



## Twistx77 (Dic 27, 2008)

DiegoM dijo:
			
		

> Amigo yo tengo un OWON como el digital que te refieres, por la calidad no te hagas problema, es excelente, incluso hay por ahi  un software para utilizarlo como analizador de espectros (tiene interface USB directa). Ahora si estudias telecomunicaciones 25MHz no te convienen, aunque el OWON viene hasta 100MHz. Analiza si te conviene comprar ya el analogico o ahorrar un poco y lanzarte a un digital minimo de 100MHz.



Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta Diego, ya me he decidido por el mismo que tienes tu ya que no puedo gastar mas en uno superior y por lo tanto me tendré que apañar con los 25 Mhz, solo quería saber lo de la calidad y que tal el desempeño con 100MSa/S  y he encontrado unos tutoriales en ebay de un señor sobre osciloscopios y usa el mismo y parece bastante bien. 
Se me olvido decirte que estudio la especialidad de sistemas electrónicos con lo que no estamos tan centrados en el tema de las antenas y las comunicaciones de alta frecuencia como en la electrónica en sí con lo cual espero que me sea útil por lo menos para un par de años hasta que pueda conseguir un mejor trabajo y pagarme uno mejor este es digamos lo de paso hasta que necesite uno en el que me pienso gastar lo necesario para tener uno vamos a decir de ''Gama Alta'' un Agilent o un Tektronix. 

Una pregunta cuando se usa por usb solo te permite enviar las imágenes guardadas con el osciloscopio no?, no es captura en tiempo real o sí?(Es que no me ha quedado claro colo de ''tiene una interfaz USB directa) Y por último me podrías pasar el software que has comentado para utilizarlo como analizador de espectro?

Un saludo, muchas gracias por todo y Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Twistx77 (Dic 27, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Twistx77 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si los vi pero soportan muy poca tensión en la entrada y no me terminan de convencer.


----------



## DiegoM (Dic 28, 2008)

Que tal de nuevo, el software es para verlo en "tiempo real" y puedes ir almacenando directamente en la PC, acerca del software que te hable no tengo ahora la  información pero en ebay seguro lo encuentras.


----------



## Twistx77 (Dic 28, 2008)

DiegoM dijo:
			
		

> Que tal de nuevo, el software es para verlo en "tiempo real" y puedes ir almacenando directamente en la PC, acerca del software que te hable no tengo ahora la  información pero en ebay seguro lo encuentras.



Vale, muchísimas gracias por toda la información.


----------



## josetantonio (Feb 5, 2009)

samu dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un velleman HPS-10 hace 4 años y la verdad es que estoy muy contento con él. Una vez me lo cargué por conectarle una fuente de alimentacion chapucera pero lo llevé a la tienda, lo enviaron a reparar sin ningún problema y entró en garantía. Como bien dices, la pantalla es un poco pequeña pero se aprecia sin ningún problema cualquier forma de onda. Yo lo he usado bastante y no he tenido problemas para visualizar con propiedad ninguna cosa. Además, el software es muy "apañado" y permite medir parámetros como frecuencia y valores de pico o continua.
> Solo tiene un pero, y es que al tener una pantalla de poca resolución, no podrás hacer mediciones precisas ya que en según que en las escalas mayores, un pixel arriba o abajo significa mucho voltaje.
> Yo por ejemplo, he tenido problemas al medir los cambios de amplitud de un señal senoidal de 19V porque, aunque realmente estaba cambiando, no era suficiente para un pixel.
> Espero que te haya ayudado.


----------



## josetantonio (Feb 5, 2009)

hola como estas tecnico o colega tu que sabes mas en estas materia yo tengo un osciloscopio de la marca velleman portatil hps 10 20mhz yo soy nuevo en esto manejos oscilocospio yo quisiera saber si se podria medir el colector de un transistor de salida horizontal de una televisor tu sabes que esa medicio pasa mas 1400v y los picos creo que estas entre 900vpp quisiera saber si mi osciloscospio portatil pudiera medir estas tensiónes


----------



## kosovo37 (Feb 7, 2009)

En Ebay vi uno marca Atten, y me parece mejor calidad que Owon, ya que por lo menos he probado varios productos Atten y me han salido muy buenos, incluso la estacion de aire caliente


----------



## Lluisot (May 3, 2009)

Hola , quiero comprar un osciloscopio , y he visto muchisimos tipos  por la red 8 ( analogicos , digitales , simple o doble  trazo .... ).
He leido el tutorial del foro y me ha aclarado algunas cosas, aunque no lo suficiente como para valorar correctamente las diferentes posibilidades.
En mi caso , quisiera que sea portatil , y lo necesitaria para verificar los trenes de pulsos de control de un motor paso a paso .La placa que controla el motor puede tener una frecuencia de reloj maxima de 160 Khz.
He visto tambien que hay osciloscopios para usar en PC.

Como mi conocimiento del tema es muy pobre , agradeceria cualquier sugerencia al respecto , pues no tengo claro cuál es la mejor eleccion.

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola Lluissot

En la elección de un osciloscopio intervienen muchos factores pero el que condiciona más es el presupuesto. Si tienes el adecuado la mejor opción es un osciloscopio digital. Pero cuidado si el presupuesto no es suficiente es mejor comprar un buen osciloscopio analógico que un digital malo (esto es una opinión personal que estoy seguro que puede aportar mucha controversia). Si te has decidido por un osciloscopio digital portátil entonces encontrarás una gama muy amplificadora en Fluke. Por un poco más de dinero Tektronix tiene una gama de sobremesa que puede funcionar a baterias. Por supuesto que otros fabricantes como Agilent, Yokogawa y Lecroy son excelentes pero para la gama baja yo personalmente prefiero a Tektronix


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 3, 2009)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo el precio siempre es un factor decisivo, hay osciloscopios chinos como el owon que funcionan a baterias andan por los 330 euros a mi me llama mucho la atensión por el precio bajo.

http://www.owon.com.cn/eng/index.asp


----------



## Lluisot (May 3, 2009)

Hola , gracias por las respuestas .

He estado mirando en la pagina de Fluke . He visto el Scopemeter 225C. Se ve un buen trasto.Tiene 2 canales y un ancho de banda de 200 Mhz en Dc, igual que el 199 pero  ademas incorpora funcion de  comprobación  de buses industriales ( Modbus, Profibus...).

Ahora solo me falta saber el precio .Me voy a sentar por si acaso ....

 Os adjunto un pegado con las caracteristicas generales para saber vuestra opinion.

Saludos

Lluisot


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola Luissot

El Fluye 225C parece uno de los más altos de la gama y puede ser una buena opción pero no parece barato. Por si acaso échale un vistazo a los Tektronix que son más caros pero suelen tener mejor relación Calidad/Precio.


----------



## Mostdistortion (May 22, 2009)

Hola:
tengo la  una consulta para realizarles: que carateristicas tengo que tener en cuenta para saber si un osilocopio es bueno, o no. Esto es para un trabajo de la facultad, no encontré mucho en google, y quería consultarles a ustedes que tienen mas experiencia en esto. desde ya agradezco sus repuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 1, 2009)

Lo mejor para no estropear un osciloscopio analógico es tener cuidado con las
tensiones que le metas. Tener sondas atenuadoras es una buena opción.
También es importante no subir demasiado la intensidad de la traza, ya que el CRT se quema.

Aunque es económico utilizar el pc como osciloscopio, yo voy más a lo tradicional
y elegiría un osciloscopio analógico.


----------



## EzEkieL (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola, yo tambien estoy con ganas de comprarme el OWON de 25Mhz... 
Me gustaria saber si alguien lo tiene, y que tal funciona...
Me da cosa clavarme  con uno digital.


----------



## javier53 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola, te recomiendo este osciloscopio, tiene 2 canales y cubre el              								vacío existente entre un multímetro normal y el              								osciloscopio multifunción portátil; todo ello en              								el formato compacto de un multímetro              								profesional.





en este enlace puedes verlo funcionando. Saludos


----------



## leoboedo (Dic 24, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Trata de bajar las especificaciones técnicas directamente desde el fabricante. Verifica, más bien la resolución de la pantalla y sus espectativas de vida. El resto, hoy día, se puede considerar un estándar.
> 
> También te sugiero que visites otros foros, a ver si encuentras observaciones relacionadas con el producto.
> O sea, la cuestión es abrir las parabólicas y escuchar qué traen.
> ...




este tipo no aporto mucho que digamos si lo vas a mandar a otro foro mejor no pongas nada es molesto tener que perder tiempo leyendo cosas asi.

chau
por otro lado yo me voy acomprar este osciloscopio y como tuve la orotunidad de usarlo lo unico que le vi d emalo fue la resolucion como la pantala es lcd la precicion de la lectura si quisieras hacerla personalmente (porque estan a un costado anotadas en tiempo real)  vas a tener una incertidumbre considerable en algunas mediciones especificas de baja tension y algunas ptras caracteristicas


----------



## mageleno (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy interesado en adquirir un osciloscopio de mano y estaba buscando algo del estilo Fluke 199b, pero claro que el precio se va un poco bastante de mis posibilidades (unos 4500 leurazos ni mas ni menos). Husmeando por ebay he visto uno de la marca Hantek, de procedencia china, que no conocia hasta ahora. Precisamente me ha llamado la atencion el modelo DSO1200, que es de 2 canales y de banda hasta 200Mhz y el precio esta sobre los 600 Euros. 

Aqui os paso las caracteristicas del bicho y a ver que os parece:

http://www.hteurep.si/Pdf_datoteke/Hantek/Hantek-handheld_prospekt.pdf

La pagina del fabricante:

http://www.hantek.com.cn/english/produce_list.asp?unid=76

Tambien os paso un enlace de ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.es/USB-HandHeld-Sco...Electrical_Test_Equipment?hash=item3efb0c385e

A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar sobre el bicho.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## xuli (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola, buenas noches a tod@s ,me gustaría una recomendación de un osciloscopio analógico de entre 20 y 30 mhz (creo que estaría bien) ,para un uso ocasional en mis montajes y como no , que  no tenga un precio excesivo.Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2010)

xuli dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches a tod@s ,me gustaría ....


Antes de generar un post Nuevo consulta en el buscador si es que no hay algo similar donde incluir tu consulta-

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 

4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *


----------



## furianos (Ene 4, 2010)

SigmaOrionm una pregunta, compraste la placa por eBay...y el costo del envio ? o fue gratis ?


----------



## leoboedo (Feb 2, 2010)

hola yo me compre este osciloscopio y la gran contra que tiene es que no tiene fft me queria morir cunado lo pague y mire bien as especificaciones y no tieen fft pero bueno logre actualizarlo y ahora tiene pero me dio mucha bronca cunado em entere que no tenia fft para uqe quiero uno digital sino tiene fft asi qeu bueno lod e la pantalla no es grfan problema que no sea tft y por otro lado tiene bastante error enlas mdiociones yo si tuviera que volver a comparlo preferiria uno anlogico si tuviera poca plata porque la verdad es casi lo mismo la exepirencia no fue tannto como yo ccreia en fin lo bueno es que no hay que calibrarlo porque e sautomatico porque seria muy tedioso tner qeu ajustarlo amnualmente.


----------



## airjuan (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola:

Me estoy iniciando en esto de la *electrónica*.
En la universidad he tenido una asignatura de electrónica con prácticas de laboratorio. La verdad es que siempre me llamó la atención este tema pero no he tenido mucho tiempo para profundizar más.

Ahora quiero montar mis propios circuitos y lo que más me ha llamado la atención son los *precios *que tienen los osciloscopios. No me imaginé que esos "_cacharros_" que usábamos en el laboratorio fuesen tan caros.

Resumiendo, quiero un *osciloscopio*. Sé que el tema es redundante. Pido disculpas pero he mirado mucho por Internet y *cuanto más miro más dudas tengo* y más *indeciso *estoy a la hora de comprarlo. 

En principio quería uno *analógico *pero no sé si merece la pena gastarse unos euros más y comprar uno *digital*, *¿merece la pena?* En ese caso tendría que retrasar la compra unos meses pues mi economía está maltrecha (sigo siendo estudiante universitario). 

Bueno, este es mi primer post. Saludos a todos desde Madrid.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 6, 2010)

Buenas, eh escuchado que se puede utilizar la placa de audio de una PC como osciloscopio con tan sólo bajar un programa ¿Alguién lo ha probado? Si es así ¿funciona?
¿Qué tan preciso es?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas, eh escuchado que se puede utilizar la placa de audio de una PC como osciloscopio ..........


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/osciloscopio-pc-366/


----------



## Centronix (May 24, 2010)

COrdial saludo, estoy por comprarme el Osciloscopio Rigol DS1102D, y me gustaria saber si alguien a comprado al proveedor que aparece en: http://www.tequipment.net

Gracias por su atención.

exactamente en esta detalla el producto a comprar: http://www.tequipment.net/RigolDS1102D.html


----------



## polakoGTI (Jun 10, 2010)

Despues de dos años de haberlo comprado, que opinion le merece??? Pregunto porque estoy a punto de comprarme uno.
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 10, 2010)

Acá en el foro somos varios los que tenemos ese mismo osciloscopio.
Desde mi humilde opinión, yo realmente casi no lo uso (contadas veces), pero me resultó muy útil para lo que lo he usado, y nunca he tenido un problema. Eso sí, hay que cambiar las puntas por unas buenas de x1000, y tratar de no usarlo con mucha tensión de entrada, por las dudas. La pantalla, por lo menos para mí, tiene buena resolución. Además tiene el extra de la conexión usb, asique se pueden adquirir datos con la pc, inclusive hay software para linux.

Espero que te sirva mi opinión, si bien no le doy tanto uso como otras personas (solo le doy uso hobbista), me ha resultado bueno. Y si tengo que elegir un analógico vs un digital, hoy en día elijo el analógico, por la posibilidad de ver pulsos de datos, poder guardar los datos, verlos en la pc, etc.



Saludos!


----------



## ibdali (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo tengo un OWON digital, la verdad que es una maravilla, lo uso mas de 2 horas diarias y no me ha fallado nunca. Es espectacular, lo compre a través de MercadoLibre en BS AS Argentina.

En realidad lo utilizo para mediciones de audio y PWM, para esos usos es muy recomendable. Quizás para alguien que realiza otro tipo de mediciones no le sea conveniente. Sin embargo es muy recomendable.

Tengo el manual en un CD si les sirve lo puedo subir.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 10, 2010)

El manual creo que también está en la página de OWON, así como todo el software para los osciloscopios.

Yo también, los usos que le he dado, son de medir pulsos digitales, ver alguna señal analógica de no muy alta frecuencia, etc. Nada del otro mundo, pero que con un osciloscopio se te hace la vida más fácil


----------



## polakoGTI (Jun 10, 2010)

Si me sirven todas las opiniones pq no tenia ninguna referencia. Estoy esperando que me salga una venta y ya me lo compro.
Les cuento cuando lo compre.
saludos


----------



## hugo555 (Jun 20, 2010)

hola amigos del foro.Quisiera pedirles algun consejo con respecto a un ociloscopio marca:Sinometer..modelo:YB43010..de 10 Mhz.. Agradeceria mucho cualquier informacion al respecto ya que vi este,y preferi asesorarme al respecto..desde ya les estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## ABRANINI (Jul 4, 2010)

hola me gustaria comprarme un osciloscopio digital y he visto dos modelos economicos pero me gustaria saber si son fiables y buenos uno es un rigol  DS1052E y el otro ATTEN ADS1022C el primero es de 50mhz y el segundo es de 25mhz. tambien he visto un owon cual me recomendais todos rondan los 300€. Desde ya muchas gracias un saludo.

a mi me gusta rigol que tiene mas ancho de banda y dice en internet que es el segundo fabricante del mundo en osciloscopios. que opinais.


----------



## ASBERGADAS (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola. En mi modesta opinion, cuando hables de osciloscopios, piensa solo en Tektronix ( o Hameg por lo menos). En mi ya, por desgracia larga vida profesional, he manejado muchas marcas y la diferencia es abismal. Es mejor un Tektronix viejo que cualquiera nuevo. Incluso los Hameg suelen fallar a los 5/6 años por deficiencias en los contactos de los conmutadores (amplif.vertical, GND, INV. etc)
Por 300 euros puedes conseguir un Tektronix 2430A que llega a 150Mhz. Y funciona muy bien aunque sea viejo. Ademas es dificil que te den gato por liebre porque tiene un autotest de arranque muy completo. Si el test es OK y el trazo es fino y enfocado, adelante con él.
Pero no me hagas caso, comprate lo que tu quieras, yo solo te doy mi pobre opinión.
Un saludo


----------



## ABRANINI (Jul 10, 2010)

hola me gustaria saber cuanto vale un hameg o textronic de 50mhz un saludo y muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Los Rigol son una de las mejores opciones en precio/calidad. Dale una miradita a esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO5iGwHpmHc&feature=channel

De hecho, los Agilent de las gamas más bajas tienen en sus actualizaciones las extensiones ¿.rig?. No estoy seguro de la extensión, pero sí sé que que pertenecen a Rigol... Son lo mismo por adentro 

Y el DS1052 funciona muy bien (tengo uno) y se puede "transformar" en uno de 100MHz con sólo un cable serie. Apenas hay que desbloquearlo y su rise time es hasta mejor que el de un Tektronix.
Si tenés la plata suficiente, apuntá al Tektronix. Si no (o no la querés gastar), al Rigol de cabeza.

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Sep 2, 2010)

airjuan dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me estoy iniciando en esto de la *electrónica*.
> En la universidad he tenido una asignatura de electrónica con prácticas de laboratorio. La verdad es que siempre me llamó la atención este tema pero no he tenido mucho tiempo para profundizar más.
> ...


Yo estoy exactamente en la misma! realmente quiero saber si los dijitales tienen todas las propiedades de los analógicos más funciones propias de los digitales.

Quisiera saber si los digitales tiene "problemas" o "desventajas" frente a los analógicos... por mas pequeña que sea... por ejemplo, una que escuche es que algunas mediciones deben haserce con "tierra flotante" o sea, de las 3 patitas del toma a 220v (argentina), la de tierra hay que volarsela porque si no nos dá otro gráfico... ¿se comporta similar los digitales frente a los analógicos, mejor o peor?

Ya de entrada ni pienso meterle 1000V con una punta que atenua x100 a una placa por USB a la PC... la PC la necesito tanto como al osciloscopio... no me puedo dar el lujo de perder los dos....


----------



## asdbni (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola, yo tambien estoy interesado en el hantek dso1200, alguien sabe que tal es? que tal funciona como analizador de spectros?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 21, 2010)

Me encontre con dos opiniones de esa marca hantel DSO1060, se dice que son rapidas pero habra que esperar a alguien que los haya tenido.


----------



## asdbni (Oct 25, 2010)

Bueno, acabo de comprarme hoy el osciloscopio... cuando lo reciba os comento que tal y respondere a vuestras preguntas si teneis alguna duda...


----------



## lalotronic (Nov 8, 2010)

hola una consulta:
queria saber que tal salen los osciloscopios para pc, pienso comprar uno de dos canales...pero no entiendo bien la desventaja de este


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 8, 2010)

javier53 dijo:


> Hola, te recomiendo este osciloscopio, tiene 2 canales y cubre el vacío existente entre un multímetro normal y el osciloscopio multifunción portátil; todo ello en el formato compacto de un multímetro profesional.
> 
> 
> en este enlace puedes verlo funcionando. Saludos


Hola Javier,es exacta tu sugerencia,ya sea que lo ocupe un tecnico experimentado o un entusiasta aprendiz.Conozco muchos tecnicos expertos en reparaciones Audio-Video y algunos de ellos compraron un Osciloscopio exclusivo....de 100 trabajos...optimista lo ocuparan en 02,pero,lucen muy bonitos en sus estantes(excepto que alguien este produciendo un proyecto comercial del "tipo serie"en el cual necesitara calibrarlos en funcion de sus formas de onda para una optima respuesta final).Lo que tu recomiendas es lo preciso,un Multimetro multi-funcional con osciloscopio incorporado,o sea,"All in One".Muy bueno tu link,Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## niroblock (Nov 11, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas, eh escuchado que se puede utilizar la placa de audio de una PC como osciloscopio con tan sólo bajar un programa ¿Alguién lo ha probado? Si es así ¿funciona?
> ¿Qué tan preciso es?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.




Hola , si amigo es exacto,

pero debido a que se usa el canal del entrada audio,
entenderás que la frecuencias de trabajo son las audibles nada de megas.

desde 20hz hasta los 20Khz teóricos. 

y si no le vas a poner ningún circuito de protección ,mejor trabajar con bajos voltajes 

no me acuerdo donde vi un circuito con operacional para x10  , pero si sigues interesado lo hacemos en live aquí es muy básico. 

aquí el link de una colección muy grande de software que utilizan la placa de sonido como osciloscopio 

http://www.volny.cz/elecon/links.html

para probar los programas , échale  sonido en el micrófono 


Saludos.


----------



## asdbni (Nov 13, 2010)

hola, acabo de recibir hoy el osciloscopio, ha primera vista pare que esta bastante bien, el material parece bueno y viene con todo el materia y muy contento... os seguire contando... si teneis alguna pregunta, ya sabeis!!! ciaooo


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 13, 2010)

asdbni dijo:
			
		

> hola, acabo de recibir hoy el osciloscopio, ha primera vista pare que esta bastante bien, el material parece bueno y viene con todo el materia y muy contento... os seguire contando... si teneis alguna pregunta, ya sabeis!!! ciaooo



Hola, podrías contarnos que tal te fue con tu osciloscopio?

Yo quiero comprarme una como el tuyo.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perí


----------



## asdbni (Nov 14, 2010)

Buenas... bueno tal como dije las primeras impresiones son buenas, la bateria dura bastante y la calidad de las pinzas y el material muy bien tambien. Una vez que se enciende es facil de usar, es muy intuitivo... sin leerme el manual he sabido hacer muchas cosas... la unica pega que le veo por ahora es la resolucion del eje vertical que lo minimo es 10mV... y la resolucion de la frecuencia cuando realizas la FFT.. si quereis saber algo mas en concreto ya sabeis...


----------



## andres31 (Nov 15, 2010)

!Hola!
Posiblemente les sera util este link:  http://toolboom.com/es/Measuring-Equipment/Digital-Oscilloscopes , en esa pagina he visto varios. Hable con el soporte tecnico de ellos y me han dicho que el Hantek, obviamente, no es lo mismo que Fluke, pero comparando calidad/precio si merecen atencion.


----------



## XPINGARDA (Nov 18, 2010)

Buenas noches,

estoy pensando en comprarme el PCSGU250. Se trata de un generador de funciones y osciloscopio de 2 canales para PC. Me gustaría no tener que cambiarlo al menos hasta terminar la carrera (Ingeniería electrónica, y posteriormente fisica).


Muchas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 27, 2010)

en todoespia creo que sale por 170 mas no se puede pedir por ese precio vamos....

Revisa con que windows no tiene problemas el software y demas.


----------



## Basalto (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola feliz año a todos. Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio Rigol DS1052E, pero en ebay solo hay vendedores chinos. ¿Alguien compro uno de esos por Ebay? Supongo que el enchufe es el de china lo cual es un probrema. Un saludo

Y para vendedores de Estados Unidos, supongo que tendra una entrada de 125 voltios.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Ene 5, 2011)

Pues viendo que eres de portugal, te cuento mi experiencia.
Yo compré por 220€ un osciloscopio digital en ebay, a china, exactamente un Atten ADS 1022C de 25Mhz y en una semana lo tenia en casa, ni aduanas ni malos rollos, el aparato va perfectamente y es una maravilla medir señales con el, antes tenia uno analogico de 10años y ni comparación.

Ni que decir tiene que no me llevo comision ni nada, solo que como a mi me fue bien lo recomiendo a todo el foro.

Un saludo



Basalto dijo:


> Hola feliz año a todos. Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio Rigol DS1052E, pero en ebay solo hay vendedores chinos. ¿Alguien compro uno de esos por Ebay? Supongo que el enchufe es el de china lo cual es un probrema. Un saludo
> 
> Y para vendedores de Estados Unidos, supongo que tendra una entrada de 125 voltios.



Los osciloscopios digitales, suelen tener fuente comutadas para alimentación, por lo que admiten 125V y 230V como alimentación, tambien usan el mismo tipo de cable que el de los ordenadores de torre, con lo que si te mandan el cable chino, no es dificil encontrar uno para tu enchufe.

Un saludo


----------



## ale_o10 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un duda, quiero comprarme un osciloscopio Rigol ds1052e.
El problema es que no entiendo un parte. Porque dice "*rango de base de tiempo: 5ns/div - 50s/div*" y mas abajo dice "*rango: 500ms/div a 50s/div*".
Cuando pregunte que significaba eso me contestaron "*EL RANGO DE LA BASE DE TIEMPO 5ns A 50s SON LOS VALORES QUE VOS PODES AJUSTAR PARA VER LA SEÑAL, EL DE 500ms - 50s ES EL RANGO DE VALORES QUE TENES EN LA CUADRICULA DE PANTALLA PARA MEDIR LA SEÑAL*".
No entiendo que es el rango ese que va de 500ms a 50s.
Muchas gracias , saludos , dejo el link de la pagina

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-104752612-osciloscopio-digital-50mhz-1gss-rigol-ds1052e-_JM_


----------



## danfa42 (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola, buscando alguien que me aconseje sobre osciloscopios digitales llegue a este foro.
Habia visto el rigol, pero me atraia tambien uno marca OWON de 60MHz, que tiene pantalla de 7.8" de 640 x 480 pixels, lo que no me convence es que tiene 250Ms/s, es el modelo PDS6062s. Cualquier sugerencia sera agradecida.


----------



## http (Abr 10, 2011)

hola gente. hace poco me registre y soy nuevo! 


aca mi pregunta. estoy completando mi "tallercito y estaba viendo la posibilidad de comprarme mi primer osciloscopio. estaba viendo el TEKTRONIX 40 MHz TDS-1001B digamos del mas "base" de los digitales. que me dicen. sera bueno? o junto mas y me voy por otro?? estare pagando solo marca?? 

desde ya muchas gracias. 

pd: es para realizar repaciones de audio/tv y proyectos con microcontroladores.

me olvide de presentarme. Me llamo Sergio de Buenos Aires Argentina. 

el precio que me piden por este equipo es de $3590 AR.

gracias


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola a todos/as:

Llevo meses ahorrando para un osciloscopio. Quería preguntaros a los que habéis comprado un osciloscopio hace poco (digamos desde el 2007 en adelante) cuál es la mejor opción, teniendo en cuenta que mi presupuesto es limitado.

He estado mirando los Owon y, al parecer, a los más veteranos no les convencen. La otra opción (dado que no me puedo gastar mucho) es comprar uno de segunda mano en eBay. ¿Alguien ha probado esto de comprar un osciloscopio de segunda mano en eBay?

Llevo años registrado en eBay pero nunca he comprado/vendido nada..., ésta sería mi primera compra en este portal.

Bueno, eso era todo.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2011)

te recomiendo el RIGOL de 50Mhz. trae FFT, la conversion AD es de 1GS/s.. color y es de mejor calidad constructiva que el owon, y de precio, por lo menos aca en argentina es poca la dif.

el modelo es el DS1052E


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Fijate en el ATTEN ADS1102CAL con pantalla de 7"
http://cgi.ebay.com/ATTEN-ADS1102CAL-100M-Hz-1G-Digital-Oscilloscope-7-LCD-/130444936644?pt=BI_Oscilloscopes&hash=item1e5f1fc5c4

http://www.dealexcel.com/ATTEN-ADS1102CAL-100MHz-Digital-Oscilloscope-1102CAL_p3714.html

DE este modelo hay dos, estos que te muestro es el último Muy buen producto....

Este que te pongo abajo es el modelo anerior, te lo pongo para que lo diferencies es muy bueno tambien


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 11, 2011)

Yo tengo un ATTEN ADS1022C y me va perfectamente, tiene 500MS/s y a mi me sobra, veo tiempos de conmutación de mosfets y todo tipo de señales, para mi fue una compra genial, me costó 220€ y lo compré cuando el dolar estaba alto, ahora costará bastante mas barato.

Saludos!


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias *hazard_1998*, *pandacba *y *rodri_go100* por vuestros consejos. Veo que las marcas ATTEN y RIGOL gozan de mayor prestigio que la OWON.

Una pregunta, ¿los comprastéis en eBay? 

*rodri_go100* veo que eres de Zaragoza. ¿El osciloscopio viene con enchufe para USA?, ¿usas algún adaptador?

¡Gracias!

Bueno, después de estar un rato mirando webs, me está llamando la atención éste:

ATTEN ADS 1022

http://gsmserver.es/shop/equipment/measuring_equipment/atten_ads1022c_digital_oscilloscope.php


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 12, 2011)

El cable que llevaba era de enchufe raro y creo recordar que traia un adaptador, pero como es el mismo que llevan los ordenadores usé uno de ordenador y listo.

Si lo compré en ebay, y tardó muy poco en llegar, me imaginaba que tardaria un monton y pararia en la aduana, pero no, como la caja es pequeña llego sin problemas y muy rapido.
Lo compre en una tienda de ebay que se llama Dragon Empire China, pero ya no tienen el mismo que compré yo, solo tienen el de 100Mhz.

Saludos!


----------



## danielmendoza (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno, pues yo te diria que cualquier tektronix es bueno, en la UNI tenemos puros de esos, ese modelo en especial solo lo he usado una vez y me parecio bien, yo perosnal tengo un Hung Chang Analogico que me funciona a la perfección.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Abr 17, 2011)

Usé ese osciloscopio muchas veces en los laboratorios de la facultad de Ingeniería y la verdad que te lo super recomiendo, es compacto y super completo, la función FFT que trae es muy útil, para medir ditorsiones armónicas en amplificadores de audio y observar el espectro de cualquier señal, sobretodo en moduladores de frecuencias que caigan dentro del ancho de banda del osciloscopio. El puerto USB que trae es muy útil a la hora de documentar mediciones ya que te permite guardar la imagen que estás viendo en la pantalla.
Fuera de esto también tiene todas las utilidades de los osciloscopios digitales (medición automática de frecuencia, tensión pico, etc) que son muy prácticas.
Si te lo comprás no te vas a arrepentir.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Tecktronix es palabra mayor en osciloscopios, la marca es sinonimo de muy alta calidad y es lo que pagas, desde los que eran con tubos que hay funcionando todavia, y lo hacen de marvillas, lo que te da una idea de la caliidad de la marca, es una fama sustentada dia a dia, manteniendo y superando la calidad dia a dia.
Vale cada peso que pagues, y para las tareas que describes es más que suficiente


----------



## Citizensound (Abr 17, 2011)

Saludos Sergio

Al igual que tu (o vos), soy nuevo en el foro. Mi nombre es Cristóbal "C4" Guerra y soy de Venezuela.

Los Osciloscopios Digitales (DSO) tienen excelentes ventajas con respecto a los analógicos en varios puntos, pero también tienen sus puntos débiles. Las ventajas caben destacar su portabilidad, relación precio-cantidad de funciones insuperables y conectividad con software de análisis/documentación.

La debilidad fundamental es la capacidad de visualizar eficientemente formas de ondas complejas en tiempo real, como señales envolventes (señales moduladas, señal de video analógica, etc.). El osciloscopio digital logra capturarlas, pero no logra sincronizar la señal lo suficiente para "detenerlas" en pantalla y poder medirlas/analizarlas o si lo hacen carecen de amplios detalles. La imagen de la señal no logra estabilizarse y es particularmente difícil capturarlas, a menos que selecciones función de pausa. No es lo mismo con los osciloscopios analógicos o los digitales con tecnología de fósforo (DPO) donde la señal se presenta estable y con detalles precisos.

Particularmente no he trabajado con el modelo de osciloscopio que nos comentas, pero antes de comprarlo debieras medir algunas señales complejas (mide alguna señal de video análoga ó la RF "patrón de ojo" de un lector óptico). Si no puedes medirlas convincentemente y estas son muy importantes para tu trabajo o proyectos, no dejes a un lado la posibilidad de adquirir un osciloscopio analógico más que uno digital.....a menos que pienses en un DPO, mucho más sofisticado y bastante más costoso que algunos sencillos DSO.

Yo poseo un Agilent DSO 1012A de 100Mhz con 2GSa y un Fluke Scopemeter 123. Y francamente extraño a veces mi osciloscopio analógico, el cual vendí....por cuestiones de espacio y longevidad. Pero apenas consiga uno análogo portátil, no dudaré en adquirirlo.

Pero claro no estoy arrepentido de los digitales, solo que esos puntos débiles muchas veces "pesan" para realizar reparaciones o análisis de algún equipo o circuito.

Saludos desde Caracas


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Pero entree Agilent que es una muy buena marca hay un abismo entre ella y Tecktronic, el problema básico de los digtales es resolucón de pantalla la mayoria de los comunes son 640x480, con más resoluciónla cosa cambia espectacularmente


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 17, 2011)

Citizensound dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Sergio
> 
> Al igual que tu (o vos), soy nuevo en el foro. Mi nombre es Cristóbal "C4" Guerra y soy de Venezuela.
> 
> ...


concuerdo 100%

por otro lado otro tema para añadir es el hecho de que para trabajar con reparacion de television, los digitales solo pueden mostrar 5V/div maximo, añadiendo una punta por 10 se convierte en 50V/div, pero no mas, en los analogicos tenes la posibilidad de usar el bendito atenuador, que atenua 2,5 veces, y para medir por ej, la tension colector-emisor del horizontal de un tv, es bastante necesario el atenuador...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 17, 2011)

Tal vez tiro cualquiera... uds corrijanme.

Para ver por ej. el burst de una señal de Tv, deberias colocar el osciloscopio en modo ventana, y de esta forma el osciloscopio muestra con detalle esa parte de la señal, es algo parecido al barrido con tiempo demorado del analogico.

Por otro lado, tambien lo bueno de un DSO, es que justamente te permite almacenar la señal en funcion del disparo (por eso DSO= Digital Storage Oscilloscope), esto te permite incluso  capturar señales no periodicas, ej. una conmutacion.

Las caracteristicas que debes tener muy en cuenta a la hora de comprarlo, no solo es la f-sampling, sino tambien el tamaño de la memoria, a mayor cantidad de puntos, mejor la resolucion.


----------



## Citizensound (Abr 18, 2011)

Saludos

De ninguna forma es caer en la disputa de analógico vs digital. Debo aclarar que ambos mundos, para mi, tienen su lado bueno y malo. Los digitales combinan ventajas insospechadas para uno analógico (almacenamiento de señales, FFT, cursores, frecuencimetros, mediciones múltiples amplitud, modos pasa falla, etc, etc.)...los digitales de series tope serían la opción (amplias resoluciónes, sampling,almacenamientos y capacidad de muestreos), pero francamente cuestan tanto como una "Hummer" con todo y video de reaggetón. En cambio, por una suma modesta puedes tener analógicos de buenas caracteristicas sin empeñar tu vida. A cambio tienes buenas caracteristicas y si te alcanza el dinero, hasta te puedes comprar otro digital sencillo como el mio!! 

La lógica, como siempre, es adquirir algo que te sea útil a tus espectativas de uso y puedas recuperar la inversión en caso de ganarte la vida en reparaciones. Por supuesto que invertir en una mejor herramienta es lo idóneo, pero procurando sacarle el máximo provecho, no comprando caracteristicas innecesarias. Por eso quiero comprarme uno analógico formato pequeño, que es preferible que adquirir un modelo DSO avanzado o los DPO que son bastante costosos.

A mi me gustaba el siguiente modelo, pero es muy caro para mi (por los momentos): Agilent DSO7012B Oscilloscope.

¿De veras Pandacba que Agilent tiene tanto trecho de calidad ante Tektronik??...Agilent es la antigua HP (claro Tektronik es excelente, no lo dudo)

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2011)

Lo que dije fueron dos cosas distintas, por un lado la diferencia, y por el otro la marca sin distinguir el tipo
De echo lo digital nunca reemplaza lo analógico 100%
Por tal motivo tengo multimetros, de ambos tipos, cada uno tiene ventaja en lo suyo y por eso lo importante de conservara ambas cosas y conocer su funcionamiento a fondo para una correcta interpretación.......

Un simple echo, cualquiera diria que un voltimetro digital es más preciso que uno analógico y es cirerto y no, más alla de la calida del converors, El digital presenta una impedancia constante, por lo tanto su precisón varia es más alta para bajas tensiones pero a medida que aumenta empeora, en cambio en el analógico es constante..... un buen analógico con 100K/V a 10V emparejo las cosas tomando ventaja a partir de alli..

Si se dedica a reparar, un analógico tiene ventajas por ejemplo, en fallas sutiles como  una fuente que excede levemente la tensión nominal al encender, en un digital por su muy lenta conversión eso ni se nota, en un analógico se puede ver la aguja irse y volver, y ese piquito en muchos aparatos es causa de roturas misteriosas....

Por eso ninguno es superior al otro cada uno tiene su campo donde mejor opera en incluso la combinación de ambos

Lo de la marca es tal como te digo, mantiene una tradicion desde hace años, y te hablo no por fanatismo sino por haber trabajado con ellos y otros tales como TRIO Kenwood, National, Leader y una buena cantidad de marcas más, no me fanatizo ni con marcas ni con técnicas, pero aún hoy en dia un osociloscopio Tecktronik valvular, con sus tubos en buen estado y calibrado mantiene la calidad como el primer dia y en el uso cotidiano y diversificado de estos aparatos es cuanod empezas a darte cuenta de las diferencias entre uno y otro, Hay un grupo que esta arriba y sobre ellos sin lugar a dudas Tecktronic es lider indiscutido y esta solo.
Hay buenos productos que con el tiempo las llaves tienen problemas, los TRC pierden nitidez..... bueno con un Texktrronic no pasaa eso y en digitales, antes que los de pantalla LCD los hizo con pantalla de TRC y a esos no hay con que darles, y en los LCD siempre el lider tienen un plus en todos los sentidos que el resto no, Tektronik es como Siemens en automación.... Fluke indiscutido en polímeros y osciloscopios de mano, mejor que muchos de mesa, el unico que se acerco a Fluke fue B&K con calidad similar pero a un precio mucho más bajo.....

Detras de una marca lider como las mencionadas hay una permanente investigación y continuo desarrollo.

No se cual es tu experiencia para evaluarlo instrumental, pero fijate que Tecktronik tiene osciloscopos con ciertas carácteristicas que la competencia no, y en los de frecuencia más elevada alli el abismo se amplia en forma exponencial hace poco a recurrido a tecnologia basada en germanio para llegar donde ningún otro a llegado........ y eso se lo han ganado por si mismos


----------



## Citizensound (Abr 18, 2011)

No para nada que te contradigo Panda, pués no tengo mucha experiencia en manejo de osciloscopios de distintas marcas...era solo curiosidad la pregunta que te hice, púes HP fue una gran marca en el desarrollo de productos de este tipo, no será menos Agilent que es según el nuevo rostro de Hewlett Packard. Pero estoy claro que Tektronik es una gran marca, aunque lo mejor es no ser marquista y probar los productos con lógica y razón.

De hecho soy más fan por así decirlo de Fluke...además tampoco me considero marquista. Ni menos tengo que ver con la empresa Agilent, como para hacerle propaganda!!

Y lo de analógico y digital, es como digo, cada uno tiene sus pro y contras.

Saludos desde Caracas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 19, 2011)

Citizensound dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> La lógica, como siempre, es adquirir algo que te sea útil a tus espectativas de uso y puedas recuperar la inversión en caso de ganarte la vida en reparaciones. Por supuesto que invertir en una mejor herramienta es lo idóneo, pero procurando sacarle el máximo provecho, no comprando caracteristicas innecesarias. Por eso quiero comprarme uno analógico formato pequeño, que es preferible que adquirir un modelo DSO avanzado o los DPO que son bastante costosos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que eso seria lo fundamental, el uso que se le va a dar. 

Sobre el OCR analogico, la gran ventaja que yo le veo, es que te muestra la señal tal cual es, no hace nada raro en el medio (osea no interpola puntos).

Y nuevamente, si te vas a comprar el DSO, tene muy en cuenta el fsampling y el buffer.


----------



## http (Abr 22, 2011)

Gracias gente. voy a tomar todas sus opiniones y consejos! por ahora voy a encarar para el tectronix digital y empezar a juntar plata para el analogico. . 

 No estoy apurado en comprarlo pero me quiero dar el gusto de comprarme mi primer osciloscopio y encarar esos proyectos que tengo en la cabeza. (en su mayoria con microcontroladores). La idea es aprender mas que obtener dinero. pero si viene no le vamos a decir que no. 

 Una pregunta mas. si al conectorlo con la pc (en este caso la netbook) cuando muestreo una señal. en la pc, me aparece como un grafico de electrocardiograma o solo lo que me aparece en la pantalla? 

desde ya muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2011)

Si me permitís meter la cuchara... Y si no también, porque soy confianzudo:

En un digital tenés tres parámetros básicos a mirar:

-El ancho de banda analógico (esa es la entrada, antes de digitalizar la señal).
-La tasa de muestreo (Sa/s) en tiempo real, no en tiempo equivalente.
-La profundidad de memoria.

El _analog bandwidth_ es un dato que suelen dar los fabricantes y suele ser un poco superior a la frecuencia máxima que alcanza el osciloscopio, aunque si no está especificada es esperable que se cumpla ese requisito (vamos, que no es muy complicado).
En el segundo punto, buscá uno que tenga al menos 10 muestras por cada ciclo en el peor de los casos. Con menos que eso la cosa no es muy buena. Si es de 40MHz, entonces necesitás 400MSa/s para asegurarte esa resolución (si es de dos canales, el doble).
Si hay más muestras por segundo, mejor todavía.

La profundidad de memoria va directamente relacionada con la capacidad de hacer zooms y esas cosas en las señales almacenadas. Cuanto mayor sea, mejor definición y más detalle a la hora de hacer estas cosas.

Terminado eso, me permito sugerirte que veas los Rigol 1052 (50MHz y se desbloquean hasta 100MHz). Tengo uno y la verdad que anda muy bien y se consiguen afuera por unos US$380 (flete incluído) y en el peor de los casos puede costarte unos 2300 *pesos* puesto en tu casa (estoy sumando el 50% de Aduana).

No veo la necesidad de ir por un Tektronix en frecuencias relativamente bajas. En 200MHz o más, sí, iría por uno de marcas más tradicionales, en estas frecuencias... no.
De yapa, el Rigol DS1052E le gana en casi todo al Tektronix este del que hablás. Lo único que tiene el Tek y el Rigol no es la garantía de por vida, todo lo demás es más chico o peor.

Con los 1200 pesos que te ahorrás, te comprás unos cuantos cachivaches más y te vas poniendo el taller . 


Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

No hacer comparaciones entre uno digital y uno analógico, ya que si ponemos el Rigol al lado de uno Tecktronic DSO con TRC, el rigol y otros similares lloran, simplemente por la calidad de la presentación en la pantalla de ciertas formas complejas(no recuerdo el modelo pero lo he visto y nada se le compara ) Para tener una muy buena imagen, la pantalla LCD tiene que ser de alta resolución, si bien los 640 x 480 andan bien en la mayoria de los casos, hay ciertas situaciones en las cuales me quedo con un TRC

Una ventaja de un DSO con TRC por ejemplo en el caso de doble trazo, es mejor que el doble canal Pantalla LCD

En nuestro caso, estamos en la adquisicón de un DSO dela firma Atten, que tiene muy buenas carácteristicas, los he visto funcionando y es un muy buen producto(constrastado con oscilospopios muy buenos) pero por otro lado también estamos en la adqusición de un Tektronic de 40-60Mhz, ojo no confundirse, las prestaciones de este instrumento en gama baja son sobresalientes, y tienen mejores carácteristicas que cualquier otro, lo que si es válido, en que se va a utilizar, si no tienen importancia cietas carácteristicas, no tiene sentido pagar por ellas si son irrelevantes.

De echo cualquier osciloscopio de 20Mhz para un taller es más que suficiente, hasta los chinos, que ojo son copias de modelos que han sido muy buenos y han salido de producción como los hitachi por ejemplo y dan muy buen resultado para el campo de la reparación..... los otros tienen más sentido en otro tipo de trabajo....

Pero si se puede compra un DSO por poco unos 400 dólares, en comparación con un analógico genérico de 20Mhz que esta en el mismo precio, creo que por una simple cuestión la elección seria el uno digital


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> No hacer comparaciones entre uno digital y uno analógico...


No la hice, sólo hablé de digitales .
Cada uno gana en su campo y no se reemplazan mutuamente.


			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> ...ya que si ponemos el Rigol al lado de uno Tecktronic DSO con TRC...


No es una comparación válida, porque estás poniendo lado a lado un Land Rover y un BMW. Estás comparando un LCD con un TRC. Hacen lo mismo, pero las características de ambos son demasiado distintas como para compararlos directamente. De todas formas, en gamas más altas, tenés LCDs que equiparan a los TRC, pero no es este el caso.


			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Una ventaja de un DSO con TRC por ejemplo en el caso de doble trazo, es mejor que el doble canal Pantalla LCD...


De nuevo, depende del LCD. En gamas más altas los TRC ya fueron equiparados con mucho menor peso, mejor rendimiento energético, menos circuitería...


			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> En nuestro caso, estamos en la adquisicón de un DSO dela firma Atten, que tiene muy buenas carácteristicas, los he visto funcionando y es un  muy buen producto(constrastado con oscilospopios muy buenos)...


¿No es un Atten 1052? ¿O un 1102?
Si no me equivoco, son Rigol por adentro esos y coinciden con el Rigol 1052 y el Rigol 1102 .
Y ambos Rigol coinciden con los Agilent de la serie 2000 o 3000, no me acuerdo bien cuál.


			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> ...si no tienen importancia cietas carácteristicas, no tiene sentido pagar por ellas si son irrelevantes.


Absolutamente de acuerdo.

Acá te dejo un video del desbloqueo del Rigol para llevarlo a 100MHz (sólo es un desbloqueo por soft) y después una comparativa con un Tektronix (el Tek aparece en el minuto 7:25).






Rigol DS1052E, DSO de 50MHz (desbloqueado a 100MHz), 2 canales, 1GSa/S y poco menos de US$400 de costo contra un Tektronix TDS1012, DSO de 100MHz de fábrica, 2 canales, 1GSa/s y US$1400.
Casi 4 veces el precio y el Tek tiene peores características de pantalla (es mono contra color), peor rango en la base de tiempo (5us contra 2ns del Rigol desbloqueado, antes de eso, son iguales) y rise y fall times peores (ver video).
Y el Rigol es uno de los "pobrecitos" comparado con una primerísima marca...

Definitivamente, comparando estos dos que están en los mismos rangos, Tektronix pierde ampliamente. Y si me apurás, en las gamas altas también la pasa mal si lo comparás con los "truchitos". Ya no existe eso de que una marca sea buena y la otra, mala.
Adentro son cada vez más iguales y la marca es anecdótica.
Mirá entre los videos que subió ese mismo tipo. Tiene uno donde abre un Rigol y fijate lo que es por adentro 

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2011)

[offtopic] Que le pasa a ese muchacho del video, parece que tuvo una embolia  [/offtopic]

La verdad que esta bueno ese osciloscopio que decis Cacho si se lo compara a simple vista con el TEKTRONIX:

- TEKTRONIX



- Rigol



Por los datos par tiene un muy buen buffer con 1 solo canal. Ahora me explicas eso de 1Mpt (long memory), ¿en que condiciones se da?.

A eso, habria que agregarle que tan buenas son las incertidumbres de ambos, tal vez ahi saca ventaja el TEKTRONIX.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> [offtopic] Que le pasa a ese muchacho del video, parece que tuvo una embolia  [/offtopic]


Tiene una cara complicada, pero el video blog que hace está muy bueno. Revisalo que te va a gustar.


			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que esta bueno ese osciloscopio...Ahora me explicas eso de 1Mpt (long memory), ¿en que condiciones se da?.


Tiene una capacidad interna de almacenamiento que reparte entre los dos canales. Con un canal, almacena todo lo que puede ahí. Si seleccionás la memoria larga, automáticamente te baja la tasa de muestreo a lo que haga falta y te permite acumular más info sobre esa onda que vas a ver ahí. Esto quiere decir que una vez que está detenido el muestreo (lo hacés a mano o seteando el trigger en One Shot) podés hacer zooms y cositas varias en la onda esa perdiendo poca calidad (los puntos que dan forma a la onda están ahí y la redibuja cuando le cambiás los parámetros).

Para tener 1Mp (Mega Points), te acomoda el sampleo a 512MSa/s, con lo que tenés grabados casi 2ms de onda.


			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> A eso, habria que agregarle que tan buenas son las incertidumbres de ambos, tal vez ahi saca ventaja el TEKTRONIX.


¿Con eso de las incertidumbres te referís a las dudas que te puede generar una marca desconocida?
Si es así, dale una leída a esto. Si Agilent te resulta confiable... 
Después contame .

De priemra mano (tengo uno) te puedo decir que:

-Andan muy bien y no dan problemas.
-Las puntas no son una locura, pero son bastante buenas y no fallan, para uso normal están más que bien.
-La pantalla responde bien, no da problemas y tiene un buen control de luminosidad (y salvapantallas automático seteable).
-La conexión USB con un pendrive o la PC anda perfecto.
-Responde bien frente a lo que le hagas  (alguna cochinadita le pasó al mío por error, y otras "a propósito sin querer").

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2011)

Con incertidumbre me referia a la calidad de la medicion, osea +/- x% de la lectura. Y por lo visto tu osciloscopio le pasa el trapo a ese modelo TEKTRONIX en el horizontal:

- TEKTRONIX serie TDS1000b

. Vertical (8bits):



. Horizontal:



- Rigol DS1052E

. Vertical (8bits):



. Horizontal:



En el horizontal, el delta de tiempo de tu DSO tiene una menor incertidumbre que la del Tek, en el resto parecen no sacarse ventajas.

Por todas las caracteristicas que mas o menos se ven, tu DSO es una muy buena opcion, te felicito por ese DSO  .

Aca dejo el link de los manuales:

- TEKTRONIX:

http://www2.tek.com/cmsreplive/marep/16272/071181702web_2009.10.27.15.37.08_16272_EN.pdf

- Rigol:

http://www.tekequip.com/media//catalog/customfield/Rigol DS1052E.pdf


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2011)

Ahhhh... Hablábamos del error (o la precisión, según cómo lo quieras poner).

Gracias por el comentario, te cuento que dudé un poco antes de comprarlo porque me parecía demasiado barato para lo que declaraba (en total me salió US$435 sacado de la Aduana y todo (no preguntes por mi trámite de Aduana ), pero leyendo bastante me decidí. La verdad, un caño el osciloscopio.

Saludos


----------



## Ana21 (May 4, 2011)

Pues en la uni en donde estudio tambien utilizamos este tipo de osciloscopios y en lo personal me parecen muy eficientes ademas de que son muy sencillos de emplear la verdad si te conviene comprar uno,  ademas te sera mas que suficiente para tu taller


----------



## folken86 (May 30, 2011)

Hola, tal como indica el titulo, estoy interesado en adquirir un osciloscopio digital y que me de un buen fator costo/benefecio y calidad, soy estudiante de ing electronica y en mis ratos libres como mcuhos me gusta desarrollar ciertos proyectos y es mas comodo cuando uno tiene sus propios equipos...en fin...una de las cosas mas encesrias que me he dado cuenta que necesito es un osciloscopio, no pienso hacer anda sofiticado como procesadores de 4 nucleos a 4 ghz ni nada por el estilo XD, mi interes va mas enfocado a experimentos y deseno en las areas de audio, controles remoto por rf u otras opciones, pequenos sistemas de comunicacio inalambricos (contorlar un robot con un smartphone por ejemplo, o madnar video wireless) y aunq no descarto, desde ya adelanto que mi interes por ahora en electronica de potencia y altos voltajes es minimo.

Ahora basado en lo que acabo de explicar, que equipos y mas que nada que marcas deberia mirar, ya que soy un ignorante en este aspecto, eso si que sea de buena calidad y fiabilidad peor no quiero un equipo con caracteristicas que no vaya usar y signifiquen un costo muy superior, asi calculando a la ligera creo que podira pagar 300 dolares masomenos, pero si alguien me orienta adecuadamente podria considerar aumentar mi presupuesto de ser necesario.

Como dato dire que estudi ing electronica en la Universidad catolica de lima, peru, a ver si hay equipos buenos a mi alcance o tendre que importarlos (y que cuidados y observaciones tendre que hacer de elegir esta segunda opcion), he visto algunos tipo multitester de 150 dolares y hasta otros con interfaz usb que se conectan a la pc, me parecio atractivo por el tema de portabilidad (tenog lap top) pero no se si sea adecuado y suficiente para lo que pienso usar....saludos, gracias....


----------



## Nicog17 (Jun 20, 2011)

Buenas tardes, escribo acá para no abrir un tema nuevo.
Ando en la busqueda de un osciloscopio, y me gustaría recibir opiniones de gente que conoce mejor el tema ya que no tengo bien definido que comprar. No quiero gastar mucho, pero quiero algo bueno y duradero. Me ofrecieron un Tektronix 475 como nuevo, todo original y poco uso a $3.000; ¿Es caro?.
También estaba fijandome en Mercado Libre un Protek 6510, (es este:_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113245677-osciloscopio-protek-6510-100mhz-manualpunta-100mhz-_JM_) este está a $2.200.. Reitero la anterior pregunta.. ¿Está en precio?..
 De ser otros productos, ¿cuáles me recomendarian?. Según estube hablando con un profesor de la institución, me dijo que analogico es lo mejor, ademas de ser mas robustos y mas faciles de reparar que los Digtales.
 Gracias y saludos!


----------



## its (Jul 30, 2011)

Buenas, desde *U*ruguay, ya que estan en el tema del owon, hago una pregunta capaz por ahi resulta salir algun comentario, hace un par de meces compre uno de 25mhz, y hace uno dias aparecio una falla lo cual manifiesta de la siguiente manera, lo prendo y por varios segundos anda normal, al pasar este tiempo se me paralisa la pantalla y empiezan a aparecer rayas y desvanecerse la pantalla, y queda inmobil, por principio pienso q*UE* seria un problema de micros algun problema en la comunicacion, lo peor q*UE* no ten*GO* data ninguna y lo compre ahi en *A*rgentina y ten*GO* dudas si me cubriese la garantia lo cual lo voy a consultar  aunque no creo por*-*q*UE* evidentemente ya lo abri, pero con poder pasarme datos me bastaria. bueno muchas gracias..


----------



## martinuk (Ago 31, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo... soy tecnico en inyeccion electronica.. les comento mi necesidad..
no tengo escanner mas que de obd2 y para los que ya saben no tengo soportados todos los modelos menos los vehiculos nuevos..  entonces mi cuestion es quiero armarme un osciloscopio en lo posible de dos canales y que pueda conectar a mi computadora. es decir una placa que me permita analizar como por ejemplo un inyector o un sensor y verlo en mi pc mediante un software.. ahora si tienen una mejor y constructiva idea los escucho


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 31, 2011)

Pues eso va estar dificl muy dificl diria yo, humm mejor compra uno,  algo facil podria ser esto, pero no esperes mucho yo lo arme y no es para esperar mucho

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/instrumental/122950_30.html


----------



## martinuk (Sep 1, 2011)

ok gracias ya me fijo.. he visto por ahi que hay una placa de la que no consigo el plano ni el software de osciloscopio para pc v2.3... si alguno lo conoce se los agradesco.


----------



## gca (Sep 1, 2011)

Creo que este te va a servir https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

Saudos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Te quedan dos opciones o compra una placa de osciloscopio que viene par la pc, o te compras un osciloscopio digital que te va a ser mucho mejor y podes grabar en la pc o en la memoria del mismo vienen con patalla de 5" a 7." pero vas a tener que hacerte unos  adaptadores pues mucho sensores generan pulso por encima de lo que soportan estso instrumenos, pero con ellos no tendrias problemas


----------



## martinuk (Sep 2, 2011)

hola a todos.. gracias por la colaboracion... gca es lo que estaba buscando... espero conseguir el software bien..no demo.. que por cierto ya me tienen cansado!!!! jajjaajaja


----------



## andres31 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola, 
aqui te mando un enlace donde puede ver varios osciloscopios de diferentes  caracteristicas tecnicas, marcas, etc. Y lo bueno es que muestran los precios y se puede calcular el costo de envio: http://toolboom.com/es/Measuring-Equipment/Digital-Oscilloscopes .
Un saludo


----------



## supermancito (Sep 16, 2011)

Para quien no tenga un osciloscopio y quiera uno a muy largo plazo, que perdure, debera tener uno analogo. Luego a medida que su evolucion lo exija entonces puede adquirir luego uno digital que le ayudara en ciertas cosas (pocas) que con el analogo no, como lo es medidas con autoajuste, oscilogramas a color, almacenado de ajustes del instrumento, almacenado de formas de onda, vista de señales integradas por digitizador. Todo ello contando siempre con la obsolesencia programada que sufren los digitales que su vida es corta y al momento que fallen es probable que su reparacion sea un fracaso motivado a que sus refacciones no se fabriquen por ser obsoletas, contrario esto en los analogos cuya composicion es generalmente estandarizada y por ende reparables, aunque es inusual que fallen a corto plazo como sucede con los digitales.
En mi labo uso 5 osciloscopios, de los cuales 3 son analogos, uno analogo/digital y otro digital.
Alli unas imagenes para que tengan una idea
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1FWmxD_oFew/TglUFFezx6I/AAAAAAAAAcs/Gj9v8czzQh4/s1600/3.5-21.jpg





http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-UqN3zybGays/TglUP5dld_I/AAAAAAAAAcw/a_vWa4MQeM0/s1600/3.5-22.jpg




http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Chj7zSdKLYE/TglR74Uwe4I/AAAAAAAAAb0/4m4V_h7phwU/s1600/3.1-15.jpg


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola buen dia, quiero comprar un osciloscopio y quiero preguntar sobre el funcionamiento y comentarios sobre este equipo Osciloscopio modelo Dso-2090 Usb 40mhz 2 Canales, ya que quiero comprar uno de estos para mi taller, y quiero ver si alguien lo tiene y lo utiliza para ver si vale la pena la inversión en herramientas, en cual foro podría postear este comentario, gracias y saludos.
Ivanovich Michel Luna
México, Colima, Col.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 4, 2011)

A que te dedicas??

Yo soy Hobbista y tengo uno de esos... me va de lujo!!!!! estoy muy contento con mi aparatito!


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Oct 4, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> A que te dedicas??
> 
> Yo soy Hobbista y tengo uno de esos... me va de lujo!!!!! estoy muy contento con mi aparatito!



Hola, Tengo un taller de servicio de electrónica, y actualmente estoy en trámite de acreditarme como centro autorizado Yamaha, en PA, PK y HIFI, y dentro de las herramientas me piden es un osciloscopio mayor a 100Mhz. y requiero comprar uno. 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 4, 2011)

> y dentro de las herramientas me piden es un osciloscopio mayor a 100Mhz. y requiero comprar uno.



no creo que te sirva ese... creo que hay un modelo de 100MHz que anda como en 500Usd pero , aun asi te recomendaria que mejor compraras uno mas profesional...


----------



## carlets (Dic 2, 2011)

Hola siento reabrir este hilo, pero antes de abrir uno nuevo con mas de lo mismo he utilizado el buscador, y me ha aparecido éste post.

Necesito un osciloscopio portatil, y decente, ya tengo uno de estos pequeños de velleman, y otro de estos pequeños que parecen un mp3, pero solo sirven para audio, y no son cómodos para trabajar. Llevo un par de meses mirando y de todos los que he visto el Hantek me tienta mucho, ya que por un lado podría prescindir del multimetro y por lo que he visto en los vídeos de youtube tampoco parece que sea lento o impreciso. Actualmente en la web oficial de hantek están saliendo modelos nuevos con la misma resolución en pantalla del 1200 o sea que ya son 640x480 me gustaría saber si los que lo tenéis estáis contento con él, tema de batería, mediciones rápidas, que tal la captura digital etc...  El uso que debo darle, es para reparaciones de placas en equipos frigoríficos o aires acondicionados, necesito mirar algo mas que presiones, en las pcb también se miran tensiones, temperaturas y pulsos, y un osciloscopio de sobremesa esta descartado, por peso, tamaño necesidad de llevar alimentación a veces a lugares poco accesibles o terrazas etc... y necesito eliminar el multimetro, es cuestión de practicidad.

A ver si me podeis dar una opinión real, y no lo que se ve en el youtube.


Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 2, 2011)

Yo tengo un Hantek para PC , si bien es de 100MHz no me gusta como grafica, la señal se ve sucia , me dijeron que es posible que el muestreo sea demasiado pobre....


----------



## carlets (Dic 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un Hantek para PC , si bien es de 100MHz no me gusta como grafica, la señal se ve sucia , me dijeron que es posible que el muestreo sea demasiado pobre....



Perdona que te pregunte, ya que tienes uno me gustaría una opinión mas objetiva y real que la que venden en los vídeos de youtube, donde todo es perfecto.

 ¿La rapidez de lecturas tanto como osciloscopio como multimetro que tal?

 ¿Peso y autonomia?

 ¿Tiene los negativos flotantes? me refiero a los de osciloscopio y multimetro.

 ¿Y de visualizacion en el exterior que tal?


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2011)

trato de contestarte carlets , si bien NO soy experto en osciloscopios , he manejado unos pocos.

- Rapidez : son ajustables la cantidad de promedios que toma , de modo que puede ser muy rapida si lo usas con una sola pasada.

- NO es de mano , se conecta a la PC via USB por tanto no hay autonomia.

- Negativo flotante : NO tiene , queme una punta por eso...

Espero te sirva....


----------



## carlets (Dic 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> trato de contestarte carlets , si bien NO soy experto en osciloscopios , he manejado unos pocos.
> 
> - Rapidez : son ajustables la cantidad de promedios que toma , de modo que puede ser muy rapida si lo usas con una sola pasada.
> 
> ...



Mil perdones pensaba que tenias uno de portatil como éste http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-60MHz-5-in-1-Handheld-Scopemeter-W-DMM-DSO-8060-/320668597028?pt=BI_Oscilloscopes&hash=item4aa9567b24#ht_2366wt_1156

o éste:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-DSO-1200-Handheld-Scope-Meter-200MHz-2-Channels-/320804306803?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item4ab16d3f73
Que és precisamente lo que estoy buscando


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola amigos!

Soy Ingeniero electrico y ahora estoy cursando la ingenieria eletronica tambien. La cuestion es que me encanta la electronica y en mi tiempo libre me gusta hacerme mis proyectos y diseños electronicos, ademas de intentar reparar eletrodomesticos varios.

La cuestion es que me gustaria comprarme un Osciloscopio. No queiro un super osciloscopio profesional y ni uno de los chinos. Eso si mi presupuesto ronda los 200-250€. se que es poco, pero como he dicho antes quiero algo para novatos como yo, jeje.

A ser posible me arriesgaria a comprar uno de segundamano.

Me venden un Tektronix 2205 por 150€. ¿Que os parece?. Tiene buena pinta esteticamente, y tengo la posibilidad de probarlo antes de comprarlo.

Tambien me ofrecen un UNAOHM G4020 por 150€.

Espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 19, 2011)

dale al TEK sin dudas!, yo tengo un 2201, parecido al 2205 pero el que tengo es analogico digital, y es un caño!


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 21, 2011)

Buenas compañeros.

Llevo ya un tiempo en el gran mundo de  la electronica y necesito un osciloscopio para mis proyectitos con PICs y  para reparaciones esporadicas de TVs, HIFIs, y algun que otro  electrodomstico mas. No quiero nada profesional. Algo lo mas barato  posible. Tampoco soy exigente, lo que tampoco quiero es comprar un  osciloscopio con el que nisiquiera pueda trabajar.

Estoy mirando este, ¿que os parece?

eBay.  ATTEN ADS1042C 42MHz 500MSa/s
Sale por 200€ envio incluido.

Tamben he encontrado esta oferta; un Osciloscopio Analogico PeakTech 2035 30MHz. Totalmente nuevo por 190€, envios incluidos (El supuesto precio de este osciloscopio es de 400-500€, lo que pasa es que ya estan descatalogados)
PeakTech 2035 30MHz

Otra  oferta a tener en cuenta. Un _Tektronic 2225 - 50MHz_ de segundamano por  220€ gastos incluidos (200 sin sondas). El problema es que no lo puedo comprobar antes de comprarlo, ya que es de una pagina de productos de segunda  mano y el usuario vive muy lejos. Aunque el vendedor me asegura que funciona perfectamente y en las fotos tiene buena pinta.

Ayudita porfavor!!

Gracias!!!


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 22, 2011)

Las ofertas han cambiado, el Tektronix ya esta vendido y el UNAOHM no me han convencido. Ahora estoy entre estos:

eBay.   ATTEN ADS1042C 42MHz 500MSa/s
Sale por 200€ envio incluido. El problema es que es "Chino", no se la fiabilidad que tendra este cacharro...

Tamben he encontrado esta oferta; un Osciloscopio Analogico PeakTech 2035 30MHz. Totalmente nuevo por 190€, envios incluidos
PeakTech 2035 30MHz

Otra oferta a tener en cuenta. Un Tektronic 2225 - 50MHz de segundamano  por 220€ gastos incluidos (200 sin sondas). El problema es que no lo  puedo probar antes de comprarlo, ya que es de una pagina de productos de  segunda mano y el usuario vive muy lejos. Aparentemente tiene buena  pinta.

Ayudenme porfavor.
Gracias!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 22, 2011)

mira, el tema de comprar un usado es medio peligroso, sobre todo si estuvo manoseado por alguien... pero te digo, el tek 2225 es un SEÑOR osciloscopio, el atten vos lo dijiste, es CHINO... yo en particular tengo el RIGOL 1052E que es muy parecido al ATTEN.. pero ademas tengo un GoodWill analogico que no cambio por nada..., esperá un poquito mas y fijate si aparece algun otro Tek a la venta... igualmente, todo depende de que queres hacer con el instrumental, que aplicacion le vas a dar?


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 22, 2011)

¿El uso?...

Pues principalmente para mis trabajillos con PICs, temas de audio, alguna que otra reparacion esporadica y poner en practica los conceptos que voy aprendiendo en la universidad. Enfin, nada profesional.
Por eso busco algo barato, ya sea nuevo o de segundamano. Pero con una minima garantia de que va ha ser mas o menos fiable, va ha fuuncionar y va a durarme unos añitos.

Por eso pense que el PeakTech ese iria bien, que es nuevo, analogico y tiene a mi parecer unas caracteristicas, que cumpliran con mis necesidades. Pero por aqui ninguno lo tiene en cuenta y no se porque. Y tampoco he podido encontrar nadie que haya usado esa marca y pueda decirme que tal va.

Enfin ayudenme please.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 23, 2011)

Bueno, finalemente me he decantado por uno digital. Ahora tengo duda entre estos dos:

ATTEN ADS1042C 40MHz - 200€ 

UNI-T UTD2025C  25MHz - 250€

La cuestion es que el *ATTEN* es _mas barato_ y tiene _mas ancho de banda_, *40MHz* frente a los* 25MHz* del *UNI-T*. El problema es que solo tiene *4k* de memoria frente a los *512k* por canal del *UNI-T*. En cuanto a capturas por segundo, ambos tienen igual 250M por canal.

*¿Es muy importante esta memoria o es solo para capturar pantallas y videos de las señales?.
 ¿Tiene algo que ver con la resolucion de la señal? 
¿Merece la pena gastar 50€ mas, en el UNI-T , teniendo este menos ancho de banda ?*


Saludos.


----------



## robertml (Ene 4, 2012)

Tengo intención de autoregalarme un osciloscopio digital (ya se sabe que los autoregalos son los mejores), y ando entre 2 candidatos:

- el chino, pero con a priori buenas prestaciones, un coste contenido, y sin malas críticas:
http://www.uni-trend.com/UTD2102CEL.html
Sale por unos 280 € vía eBay.
Si miráis la web se ve que no es el típico producto chino, tiene un fabricante detrás con cierto nombre en Asia. Además trae menús hasta en español. Aquí una review donde su propietario parece bastante contento:
http://picanyaelectronics.blogspot.com/

- el de una marca conocida (Promax), con menores prestaciones a cambio de una buena garantía (su fábrica la tengo a 15 min de casa), manuales en español y calidad probada:
http://www.promax.es/esp/products/fichaprod.php?product=OD-4XX&IDfamilia=10 (me interesa el OD-410B, de 100 MHz)
Sale por unos 750 € puesto en casa.

Siempre he sido de comprar herramientas de calidad, pero es que esta vez es más del doble de precio y encima menos prestaciones... y me tienta bastante el chino. ¿con cual os quedaríais? ¿alguna recomendación?


Y una duda que tengo con las características, pongamos por ejemplo que quiero ver una señal digital procedente de un micro trabajando a 20 MHz (periodo de 50 ns), el Promax sólo tiene una frecuencia de muestreo real de 250 Msamples/seg, ¿quiere decir esto que si pongo en la pantalla un ciclo de reloj entero (50 ns) sólo veré 12,5 puntos?

Y luego veo que tiene una memoria de 4K, ¿esto significa que si pongo a capturar una señal sólo me capturará 4000 muestras? ¿o teniendo en cuenta su tasa de muestreo sólo 16 microsegundos?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## macraig (Ene 22, 2012)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Bueno, finalemente me he decantado por uno digital. Ahora tengo duda entre estos dos:
> 
> ATTEN ADS1042C 40MHz - 200€
> 
> ...



Veamos lo que significan estos numeros:

1. Muestreo. 250MSp por canal. (Frec. Muestreo 250MHz).

Este numero se refiere al numero de muestras por segundo. Este impone el limite a la frecuencia teorica maxima que se puede digitalizar. Por el teorema de Nyquist, la maxima frecuencia que se puede digitalizar con este oscilloscopio es de 125 MHz (aprox 1/2 frecuencia de muestreo)

2. Ancho de banda. 45MHz Atten - 25MHz UNI-T.
Este numero se refiere al ancho de banda de la etapa analogica. La frecuencia de muestreo nos dice cual es la maxima frecuencia de una senal SENOIDAL que puede ser digitalizada por el osciloscopio. Si lo que queremos es visualizar una onda CUADRADA, el ancho de banda y la frecuencia de muestreo deben garantizar que pasen frecuencias al menos hasta el quinto armonico de la senal. En otras palabras, para visualizar una onda cuadrada de 10MHz con un nivel tolerable de distorsion, el ancho de banda del osciloscopio deberia ser al menos de 50MHz (y la frecuencia de muestreo al menos 100MHz o 100Msps).

3. Memoria.
Un osciloscopio digital realiza muestras a intervalos regulares de la senal, y los almacena en la memoria. Mientras mas memoria posea, mayor cantidad de la senal sera visible. Esto es muy importante cuando queremos analizar trasientes que se encuentran mas o menos alejados del trigger. Una mayor memoria nos permite explorar mayor cantidad de la senal, y realizar zooms mas detallados.

Espero sirva de algo.
Salu2.


----------



## Chatovik (Mar 19, 2012)

hola,, estoy en esto de comprar uno osc. ¿que les parece este?
les dejo una foto. no hay muchos datos y parece basico y sencillo.
Tbien dan la posibilidad de probarlo. Segun dice el anuncio es philips y Aleman.
Gracias


----------



## amd56 (Mar 29, 2012)

Un saludo muy cordial para todos.

Les comento que mucho esfuerzo y suerte he conseguido, al fin, despues de muchos años mi propio osciloscopio. Lo compre de segunda mano a muy buen precio. Pero es viejito ya  y tiene alguno achaques propias de su edad.

Me gustaria conseguir la informacion tecnica correspondiente para ir de a poco restaurando.

Les solicito por favor si alguien tuviera su manual de servicio y quisiera compartirlo conmigo. Aclaro que lo he buscado intensamente por la web y solo he encontrado alguno de pago y como me gaste hasta el ultimo ahorro en la compra en este momento no estoy en condicion de adquirirlo, ademas que uno nunca sabe la calidad del mismo.

El equipo es un KENWOOD  CS-1021, doble haz, 20 MHz. Creo comparten manual los modelos CS-1022, 1012, 1020, 1010.  Tambien podria estar bajo la marca  TRIO   o TRIO/KENWOOD.


Cualquier ayuda  estare muy contento y agradecido.


Saludos muy cordiales.


----------



## oax (Mar 31, 2012)

hola, 

mi nombre es Sergio soy Químico farmacéutico, quiero iniciarme en la electrónica automotriz, reparación de computadoras, se muy poco de electrónica,  nunca he usado un osciloscopio y me agradaría comprar un osciloscopio y generador de señales me venden  (cambio)

el osciloscopio GOULD OS402 y generador Hp 3312A, el precio es bajo de hecho es un cambio por un xbox 360 que yo no uso.


Preguntas.

1.-¿me servirá estos aparatos para la medición automotriz y reparación de computadoras automotrices?

2.-¿que es lo que tengo que verificar del correcto funcionamiento de ambos aparatos para saber si sirven?

3.-¿me espero y conforme necesite el aparato lo compro?

4.-¿espero que este posteado en el lugar correcto?


Gracias por los comentarios

Saludos cordialesSergio


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola queria que me diesen alguna opinion sobre este osciloscopio de la marca Philips Modelo PM3310, ya tiene sus años jeje. Seria para un uso general, nada especifico, reparación de electrodomésticos, audio, video, etc...
Me lo venden a un precio de 200€, creen que esta bien?? O que valor le darian??
No es el de la imagen pero esta en buen estado, visualmente.






Saludos!! Y gracias a todas las respuestas


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 12, 2012)

Nadie contesta?? Alguna opinion por favor!!


----------



## chclau (Abr 12, 2012)

Buscaste en Ebay y por otros lados? Mirá el que encontré yo

http://anuncios.ebay.es/otras-herramientas-electricas/osciloscopio-tektronix-tas-465-11236617.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Tengo Windows 7 con el IE 8 , la página de EzoreteBay no me deja verla si no actualizo  , como decía el filósofo Maradonga . . . que la sigan . . .


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 12, 2012)

Gracias a los que han contestado, pero el que me pones "chclau", es bastante inferior a este. Queria saber que opinan sobre este en concreto


----------



## chclau (Abr 12, 2012)

Yo no lo veo inferior, 2 canales a 100MHz y ademas de Tek, es primera marca.


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 14, 2012)

Si, es verdad el Tek tiene 100MHz y está casi nuevo, y el philips tiene almacenamiento digital. 
Haber que hago... Saludos!!


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 14, 2012)

compratelo,esta muy bien de precio,como ejemplo yo estoy vendiendo cuatro hameg de 20 mhz dos de ellos digitales recien reparados,los obtube de una academia que paso a mejor vida y los vendo en 200 euros cada uno eran 6 y me quedan 4.....y ese es mucho mejor que los mios...saludos


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 16, 2012)

Al final compré un Tektronix 2225 de 50 MHz , gracias por responder..


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2012)

me alegro cuanto te costo?...hoy vi uno que parece de coña....miralo en hobbiesdoramas.com pica en osciloscopio....jajaja un colega se lo compro solo por lo pequeño que es,yo esperare a ver que tal le va....saludos


----------



## BlindOwl (Abr 17, 2012)

Pues me costó 190€, creo que está bastante bien. El que pones de hobbiesdoramas, está bien pero solo tiene 1MHz y se ve muy limitado, de esos los hay por ebay a patadas, son "de los chinos". Yo prefiero gastarme un poco mas y que dure muchos años, ya pondré unas fotos del Tek 2225 para completar el post cuando me venga.
Saludoss!!!


----------



## Limbo (May 15, 2012)

Buenas,

El mes que viene me compro el osciloscopio  Estoy que no me lo creo  Por fin, osciloscopio..
El caso es que he encontrado una tienda en barcelona que me venden los osciloscopios baratos a comparacion de las demas tiendas fisicas de barcelona. Me gustaria que me ayudarais a elegir porque no tengo ni idea de cual es mejor o peor.. os pongo una lista con los tres osciloscopios, su precio y el datasheet:
RIGOL DS1052E - 299€ http://www.setup-electronica.es/uplo...ds1000e(d).pdf
RIGOL DS1102E - 326€ http://www.setup-electronica.es/uplo...ds1000e(d).pdf
Los SIGLENT son apartir de 290€ que imagino sera el de 60MHz http://www.setup-electronica.es/uplo...t_ds1000cm.pdf

Mis preguntas son ¿el DS1052E y el DS1102E solo se diferencian por el ancho de banda?Porque sino lo desbloqueo yo mismo por firmware..

¿Que os parecen los SIGLENT?
¿Alguna propuesta de osciloscopio por 300€?

Graciaas.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (May 17, 2012)

¿Nadie puede hecharme una manita con la eleccion?


----------



## kuropatula (May 17, 2012)

Tené en cuenta el Rigol que te mencioné. La diferencia entre el DS1052E y el DS1102E es la frecuencia, pero podés bajarle un firmware al DS1052E para que funcione a la frecuencia del DS1102E.
Saludos!


----------



## rodri_go100 (May 17, 2012)

Hola, 
Yo compré un ATTEN 25Mhz 2 canales hace unos 5 años y estoy muy contento con el, hace un año lo uso casi a diario y no me ha dado ningun problema.
La verdad es que por lo que me costó ya esta amortizadisimo (220€) y sin duda si tuviera que comprar otro, seria un ATTEN pero de 4 canales.

Saludos!!!

Pdt: lo compré en ebay (china), tardó una semana en llegar y ningun problema de aduanas.


----------



## Basalto (May 17, 2012)

Yo también compré un ATTEN es el modelo ADS1102CAL y estoy muy contento con el. Me costó 300 €. Te dejo la página donde los compre http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_productos.php&tbusq=1&ref=HERRA&md=1. No te va a servir de nada ya que está agotado y no suelen reponer productos. Lo que no encontré es donde descargar el último FirmWare. ¿Alguien sabe donde lo puede actualizar?. Un saludo


----------



## Limbo (May 18, 2012)

El atten ADS1102CAL que decis es mejor o peor que el rigol 1052? Que lio de marcas tengo montado.. no sé cual comprar..


----------



## Limbo (May 22, 2012)

Estoy entre dos osciloscopios:
Rigol ds1052E 300€
Siglent SDS1102CM (100MHz) 300€

El tendero me ha dicho que a él le gusta mas el Siglent porque tiene 2Mb de profundidad de memoria y tiene opciones especiales para utilizar esta memoria.. no sé si quiere desacerse de los SIGLENT o realmente le gusta más que el Rigol..

¿Cual comprariais? Necesito una manita..
Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: Los data estan 4 posts más arriba.


----------



## Fernando1987 (May 29, 2012)

Hola colegas, queria saber que opinan de este osciloscopio/tester.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-149222289-osciloscopio-portatil-wens-700-_JM_

Cuidado: La marca es WENS y no OWENS, eso me da un poco de desconfianza.

¿Conocen la marca?
¿Qué opinan de usar el aparato como tester y osciloscopio según necesite?

A continuación paso a auto responderme algunas preguntas, anticipando lo que ustedes seguramente querrán saber.

¿Realmente necesito un osciloscopio?
El osciloscopio es algo que me va a facilitar mucho un proyecto que estoy haciendo para la facultad, y seguramente sea una herramienta muy util en mi futura vida profesional, así que tarde o temprano tendré que comprarlo…
¿Qué uso le voy a dar al tester?
De todo tipo pero nada muy especifico por el momento…
¿me importa la precisión?
Si, porque trabajo en electrónica y muchos censores otorgan una respuesta del orden de los 5 mv o menos, asi que tengo que poder trabajar bien con esos rangos.


Ante todo muchísimas gracias, saludos colegas!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2012)

En cierta forma tu mismo estas dando una respuesta



Fernando1987 dijo:


> ....El osciloscopio es algo que me va a facilitar mucho un proyecto que estoy haciendo para la facultad, y seguramente sea una herramienta muy util en mi futura vida profesional, así que tarde o temprano tendré que comprarlo…



Como mencionas es una herramienta importante y que debería servirte durante muchos años, lo publicado en Mercado Libre es una "Solución de compromiso" que difícilmente cubre las prestaciones que te pueda dar un osciloscopio "Tradicional".

El instrumento combinado puede ser efectivo e incluso práctico para trabajos *"De campo"*, no para taller, laboratorio, investigación, Etc.
Para trabajos "De campo" existen instrumentos combinados aptos para los requerimientos rigurosos de maltrato, caídas, Etc, no creo que sea el caso del mencionado en Mercado libre.

Mi opinión personal sería de ahorrar y comprar directamente un ociloscopio tradicional, de una marca confiable y con respaldo.


----------



## Fernando1987 (May 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## harry274 (Jul 9, 2012)

SigmaOrion dijo:


> Como dice ELCHAVO es raro mirar tan altas frecuencias, sin embargo nunca está de más y lo que yo hice fue comprar un osciloscopio digital de 60MHz para PC. Me salió 124 libras en inglaterra (1 libra = 2 dólares, no sé cuánto es en euros), lo conectás por USB a la PC, no requiere alimentación externa y es una maravilla! Es barato porque no tiene pantalla ni botones, todo se hace desde la PC. Viene con un software para PC que hasta te calcula la transformadorrmada de fourier en tiempo real y te hace todas las mediciones que hacen los osciloscopios digitales convencionales. Lo recomiendo 100%, lo compré por eBay y me lo mandaron directamente de China, llegó en dos semanas.
> 
> El modelo es HANTEK DSO 2150, lo podés ver acá: http://www.hantek.com.cn/english/produce_list.asp?unid=63
> 
> ...


hola sigma orion yo acabo de comprar el DSO2150 tambien pero no he podido instalar el labiew me podrias asesorar en cuanto a como usarlo gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 9, 2012)

Buenos días.

También y procedentes de China, está la marca Rigol.
Tienen equipos de gran calidad, ya les he comprado un Osciloscopio y un Analizador de Espectros con Generador de Tracking, estoy muy contento con ambos ya que para el trabajo de diseño en casa me vienen muy bien.
Mirar sus equipos (No tengo nada que ver con esta marca   )

http://eu.rigol.com/

Estos Chinos poco a poco van consiguiendo muy buena calidad, y aún, a precios razonables.

Sal U2


----------



## chugus (Jul 13, 2012)

> También y procedentes de China, está la marca Rigol y tienen equipos de gran calidad.


Me sacaste la palabra de la boca jaja. También tengo un osciloscopio digital y un generador de funciones de la marca Rigol ya hace 3 años funcionando perfectamente. Estoy muy contento con ellos. 100% recomendables!!

Saludo!


----------



## marojo (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola amigos compre por 10 euros un cardiografo, funcionando, sera posible convertirlo a osciloscopio, es a transistores, que etapas deberia modificar, saludos y gracias


----------



## shadown (Jul 16, 2012)

hola les comento que tengo un duda con respecto a los osciloscopios:  ¿Cual debo comprar?

estoy en un viaje y tengo la opcion de ir a varios lugares de electronica donde tengo opciones de osciloscopios, algunos nuevos, usados y otros que dan miedo, pero en si no se que debo buscar¿¿??   debo buscar el que mejor tenga la pantalla? cuantas puntas de prueba debe traer? varian dependiendo del uso que se les den¿?

yo tenia pensado comprar alguno usado y barato debido a mi capital, el cual desde luego es muy pero muy limitado, en  caso de tener alguna falla, pues repararlo, pero tal vez seria meterme en problemas que no tengo

alguna sugerencia o errores que debo evitar? supongo que a muchos de ustedes al empezar compraron algunos equipos, los cuales preferian destriparlos para piezas que usarlos o repararlos. cualquier dato es bueno.

saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 16, 2012)

shadown dijo:
			
		

> hola les comento que tengo un duda con respecto a los osciloscopios:  ¿Cual debo comprar?




Shadown.

Existe una gama muy extensa de osciloscopios. Por la sencilla razón de que cada usuario tiene unas necesidades de manejo y aplicación, y son éstas las que determinan que aparato es el que te conviene.

Una cosa está clara, es que, cuanto mas azucar, mas dulce. Siempre habrá un modelo con mas alcance y con mas funciones avanzadas de lo que el dinero te pueda permitir.

Compra uno básico para empezar, quizá de un solo trazo y 20 - 25 Mhz de alcance, si te gusta repararlo, olvídate de digitales, que son mas complicados. Busca alguno que esté fabricado con componentes discretos, o sea que nos vamos casi seguro a la 2ª mano.

Necesitarás tantas sondas como canales lleve el aparato, la sonda, lo recomiendo, cómprala nueva y actualizada, es el elemento que toma las muestras, y por tanto, debe estar en perfecto estado.

Saludos.


----------



## xuli (Nov 28, 2012)

hola buenas tardes ,  estoy pensando en adquirir un osciloscopio de precio reducido , no mas de de  350 o 400 euros ...

alguna recomendacion?

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes xuli

Por ese precio puedes mirar la marca Rigol. tienen muchos modelos y son de una gran calidad.
No todo lo Chino tiene que ser malo.


http://www.rigol.com/

Salñ U2


----------



## Rommel1978 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yo entendí por allá que un aparato así que sea de por lo menos 10MHZ y dos canales...
a partir del minuto 1:10 te lo dice (En ingles)


----------



## ToniTeleco (Dic 18, 2012)

Saludos compañeros.
Tengo duda entre dos osciloscopios los modelos son el rigol ds1050e y el siglent sds1102 cnl mas o menos cuestan lo mismo... sobre 300€. El siglent tiene mas ancho de banda pero en lo demas mas o menos estan igualados. No se por cual decidirme haber si me echan una manita.

Gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## eagc1980 (Feb 7, 2013)

Buenas noches recurro a ustedes en busca de un osciloscopio portatil que se vea en una pantalla lcd de matriz de punto esas que grafican. el hecho es que en internet se consiguen muchos circuitos pero no se si en realidad funcionan.
es por eso que busco apoyo en ustedes y me ayuden con dicho aparato, bien sea uno con la pantalla antes mencionada o una interfase que se pueda conectar a una laptop por medio de usb.
sin mas que decir me despido de ustedes mi nombre es eduardo gamero soy de una pequeña ciudad de venezuela llamada coro (FALCON)


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 11, 2013)

Yo uso un tv B/W modificado como osciloscopio,la unica dificultad es la calibracion por  calibre patron y el dibujo de las lineas x,y.z...
El resto es cuestion de probar...


----------



## Limbo (Mar 29, 2013)

Buenas,

Al fin me he comprado un osciloscopio  Me decidí por el Rigol 1102e, no quedaban del modelo 1052e (Lo compre en una tienda fisica de aqui donde vivo).

Para empezar no sé si es ruido o que, pero sin conectar la sonda me genera una señal en pantalla de 3.5mVpp@50Hz y si toco con los dedos me salta a medio voltio Y como vale más una imagen que mil palabras; os dejo una foto.

Luego la onda cuadrada de test del mismo osciloscopio segun donde la ponga me aparece con más o menos fluctuaciones en los picos.

La cuestion es que estoy acostumbrado a trabajar con analogicos en clase, y ahora con uno digital, todo es nuevo y no sé si va bien o no el osciloscopio. Espero que alguien del foro que lo tenga (Empieza por "Ca" y termina por "cho" ) pueda comparar con el suyo lo que les digo. Mas que nada es para estar seguro de que anda bien el osciloscopio, porque sino tendre que devolverlo  (Me lo compre hace unos dias).

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 30, 2013)

Buenos días Limbo

Desde hace casi un año dispongo del mismo Osciloscopio Rigol, también les compre el Analizador de Espectros DSA815 con Generador de Tracking.
Al menos yo, estoy muy satisfecho con la marca Rigol.

En cuanto al ruido que comentas es algo normal, haz la siguiente prueba.

En las mismas condiciones, quita el cable de medida y cortocircuita la entrada del Osciloscopio, ese ruido que veas será el real.
En lugar de cortocitcuitar la entrada puedes poner una carga de 50Ω.
Por cierto te aconsejo que compres una T (Te) BNC y una carga de 50Ω, lo necesitarás para hacer medidas sobre circuitos de RF a 50Ω.
Según el manual, este Osciloscopio tiene incluída la función de cargar con 50Ω, pero no he conseguido encontrarla en ningún nenú 
Hay que tener en cuenta que los cables de medida que vienen con el equipo son muy básicos, pero suficiente para la mayoría de las medidas.

El Problema del ruido se agrava si utilizamos la "Capucha".

Un buen par de Cables de medida pueden costar un buen montón de Euros (o más) 

Sal U2


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 30, 2013)

¿Seguro que es normal que tenga ruido un osciloscopio ok?, lo último que debería tener un osciloscopio es ruido...

Mi viejo Protek no lo cambio por nada, de momento 

Ver el archivo adjunto 89997

Puede ser que la sonda la tengas mal regulada¿?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 30, 2013)

> En las mismas condiciones, quita el cable de medida y cortocircuita la entrada del Osciloscopio, ese ruido que veas será el real.
> En lugar de cortocitcuitar la entrada puedes poner una carga de 50Ω.


 Si quito el capuchon desaparece el ruido  Si cortocircuito se me atenua pero no tanto como quitando el capuchon y al aire..


> Según el manual, este Osciloscopio tiene incluída la función de cargar con 50Ω, pero no he conseguido encontrarla en ningún nenú


Me he leido el manual entero y no dice nada de eso..



> Puede ser que la sonda la tengas mal regulada¿?


Si con regular te refieres a compensar, si esta compensada.

Otra cosa que queria comentar; A veces la pantalla me parpadea, es como si se apagara y se encendiera, no es algo normal que pase, pero si con 3 dias de uso lo hace no sé que pasará en 1 año.. Será por cosas de la red de casa? 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2013)

Colega Limbo si te parpadea la retroiluminacion y tu tensión de red  es correcta mejor que lo lleves a revisar, con respecto a el ruido sobre la señal cuadrada existe algo llamado iteracion de pixel donde el micropro "redondea" y pone un pixel lo mas proximo al valor correcto


----------



## miguelus (Mar 30, 2013)

Buenas noches Limbo

La cuestión a la que hago referencia en mis Post anterior sobre el tema de los 50Ω, viene referenciado en la página 2-3 del manual de usuario.
Este manual es una traducción realizada por Abacanto Digital S.A. que es el distribuidor de Rigol para España.
Como supongo que no lo tienes, te dejo el PDF de dicho manual.

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Mar 30, 2013)

> Colega Limbo si te parpadea la retroiluminacion y tu tensión de red es correcta mejor que lo lleves a revisar,


Solo me lo hace en el modo zoom (delayed) y cuando amplio mucho...es como si la señal fuera mas rapido que la imagen...

Miguelus ¿A ti te pasa lo del parpadeo en modo zoom si amplias mucho?(Apretando la knob de escala horizontal)

Lo de la impedancia de entrada en mi manual no sale, ademas tiene algunas paginas más..Mi manual es de Septiembre 2010 (El primero que sale en google) y el tuyo es de 2007, asi que imagino que serán funciones que quitaron..


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenos días Limbo.

Mi Osciloscopio creo que no hace lo que comentas.

Cuando pulso el Knob de la Base se Tiempos, la pantalla se divide en dos, en la parte superior se muestra la señal y en la inferior la señal magnificada. Al variar el Knob, la parte inferior hace zoom de la señal.
En todo momento la pantalla es estable.

Si quieres más pruebas estoy a tu disposición.

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Mar 31, 2013)

Yo si hago el zoom en cualquier canal al mover el knob, la pantalla de vez en cuando es como si se me apagara y enciendiera, lo curioso es que si pongo CH1 y CH2 al mismo tiempo no me lo hace.

El fallo sale en este video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dZIxWMubrCg

Fijate solo en el parpadeo blanco de toda la pantalla, el resto de fallos no me ocurren.

Si me dices que no es normal lo llevare a que me lo cambien, me lo compre hace solo 6 dias.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenas tardes Limbo
Es algo extraño.

Suerte con tu odisea, es un buen Oscilodcopio, y por ese precio te aseguro que no hay nada parecido.
Anteriormente compre un Owon modelo PDS5022S y se lo regalé al hijo de un vecino que estudia FP... desde entonces ya no me habla. 

Sal U2


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jajajajajajajajaja que show con lo del Owon, tiene una reputación regular-mala esa marca.


Con respecto al ruido, en mi caso es más el del fan. En toda la internet se comentar que lo único desagradable de este osciloscopio es el ruido del ventilador. De resto, muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 31, 2013)

> Con respecto al ruido, en mi caso es más el del fan.


Trabajo con musica, el ventilador no me molesta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yo tengo el modelo DS1052E que es de 50MHz que modificando el firmware y no que cosas raras, podés converitirlo en el modelo que de 100MHz. La verdad no lo intenté y tampoco creo que me anime hacerlo, de momento con esos 50MHz voy bien y los flancos se ven bien.

El osciloscopio en sí es muy comodo, con todas las funciones que tiene y se pueden medir cosas que con un analógico no. De todas formas no quiero entrar en la batalla analógico vs digital, c/u tiene sus pro y contras.

Sobre el piso de ruido que tenés podés hacer esto para reducirlo:

- Promediar las muestras, hará más lenta la medición pero bajas notablemente el ruido. Mientras más muestras, menos ruido, pero más lenta la medición.

- Si la medición que necesitas hacer lo permite, reducí el ancho de banda a 20MHz (hay una función para eso).

- Usá el filtro digital pasa bajos en una frecuencia de corte conveniente a la medición (esto lo dejaría como última opción).


----------



## Ivan747 (Abr 1, 2013)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches Limbo
> 
> La cuestión a la que hago referencia en mis Post anterior sobre el tema de los 50Ω, viene referenciado en la página 2-3 del manual de usuario.
> Este manual es una traducción realizada por Abacanto Digital S.A. que es el distribuidor de Rigol para España.
> ...



Ese manual es para el DS1102*CA* no el DS1102E

En cuanto al ruido, es común en los osciloscopios digitales. El manual original no me dice cuanto ruido es característico. Si el ruido es de 50Hz debería desaparecer al cambiar el Coupling (acoplo) a GND. Si es ese ruido de alta frecuencia, viene del osciloscopio mismo. Si tiene más de 1 o 2mV me preocuparía.



Por cierto me decidí comprar uno


----------



## Limbo (Abr 2, 2013)

He ido a la empresa donde compre el osciloscopio y hemos probado otro osciloscopio nuevo igual que el mio, y curiosamente hace lo mismo, la LCD parpadea en modo zoom (Delay Scan Mode):???:¿Alguien puede hacer la prueba con su osciloscopio?

Me han dicho que puede que sea por la memoria, pero no entiendo muy bien en que afecta la memoria a la pantalla..Ademas, en videos de internet no aparece ese parpadeo...


----------



## Valvolino (Ago 2, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos,
El caso es que por fín me he decidido a comprarme un osciloscopio  y se me plantean unas cuantas dudas. Por una parte me gustaría comprarme uno analógico de segunda mano, ya que mi presupuesto es de unos 300 euros y prefiero comprarme uno bueno analógico aunque esté usado, que uno chino digital barato (Siglent, Owon, Atten, etc...). Digo esto porque he visto bastantes videos en Youtube sobre estos últimos y no me convencen 

El problema es que, para uno de los usos que le voy a dar, tengo que medir frecuencias bastante bajas (de entre 15 a 50 Hz sinusoidales) Yo no entiendo nada de osciloscópios, pero si no me equivoco, a frecuencias muy bajas, lo único que veríamos en un osciloscopio analógico sería un punto moviéndose en forma de onda (por más que ajustemos a tope la base de tiempos). Pues bien, mi pregunta es: ¿es cierto esto que digo o existe alguna manera de ver la forma de onda completa en la pantalla de un analógico para frecuencias tan bajas? 

Otra cosa, ¿como se llama el sistema que hace que un digital pueda mostrar la señal completa de onda y no solo el puntito? ¿es el "average"? Muchas gracias desde ya por adelantado a todos. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## morta (Ago 2, 2013)

para medir de 15 a 50 hz usas la entrada de linea de la placa de sonido y no tenes necesidad de comprar un osciloscopio, y entre comprarte uno analógico usado que no sabes como esta el fósforo de la pantalla y que si necesitas un repuesto no lo conseguir me quedo con el chino barato digital y nuevo antes que algo viejo y caro.
tengo un owon hasta 30mhz y por estos lados no son baratos, aparte de la posibilidad de conexión a pc que uno viejo no tiene......


----------



## Valvolino (Ago 2, 2013)

Claro Morta, la opción de usar el PC como osciloscopio es muy válida, pero medir bajas frecuencias no es el único uso que le daré; también lo usaré para visualizar frecuencias mucho más altas y además quiero tener por separado la oficina y mi pequeño taller, por eso me trae cuenta comprarlo.

En cuanto a los osciloscopios chinos, no digo que sean malos, pero videos como este (hay unos cuantos) me dejan con algunas dudas sobre su fidelidad: 




Claro que todo esto depende del uso que se les vaya a dar. Quizá no sean lo más adecuado para un laboratorio, pero para un técnico o aficionado a la electrónica seguramente cumplen de sobra.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

Ese ruido que ves con el digital, lo matás promediando las mediciones.

Consejo, si son nuevo en el manejo de OCR, un digital te va a facilitar la vida en las mediciones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola Valvolino, !saludos cordiales amigo! para mirar senales de baja frequencia los osciloscopios digitales son sin duda algun mui mejores que los analogicos. Haora si no quieres pagar mucha plata una opiciõn es conprar un osciloscopio virtual chino que utiliza el PC o Laptop como pantalha y control  donde la comunicaciõn mas alimentaciõn del equipo es por hecha por la  puerta USB . Lo modelo es : Hantek 6022BE 20MHz USB DSO y puede sener conprado en la Internet : www.DealeXtreme.com
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Valvolino (Ago 2, 2013)

Muchas gracias Cosmefulanito04 y Daniel Lopes por vuestros consejos. 

Quizá el problema que veo en eliminar ese ruido promediando la señal es que posiblemente esto haga que también nos perdamos alguna pequeña irregularidad que pueda estar ocurriendo en el circuito que estamos testando, perdiendo parte de la señal original. En fin, no sé.

En cuanto a lo del Hantek, lo he mirado y parece una opción muy golosa, sobre todo por el precio tan bajo que tiene, pero el ordenador lo tengo en otra habitación, donde tengo el despacho y sería un lio muy grande ir de habitación en habitación cada vez que quiera probar algo.

En fín, ya veremos... creo que estoy hecho un lío


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2013)

Los osciloscopios analogicos no son tan buenos en frequencias mui bajas (decenas de Hz o menos) por no tener persistencia que a grueso modo es como se el punto luminoso disenace en la tela el trajetoria descrita. En la decada de los años 70 los fabricantes de osciloscopios alta gamma desaholaran un tipo de tubo de raios catodicos con persistencia variable con lo qual podemos conjelar las imagenes y eventos rapidos para puder analizar con mas tienpo de visualizacion. Mi osciloscopio es uno viejo( el tiene 35 años de edad trabalhando hasta hoy) HP1741A de 100Mhz de largura de banda y tiene ese recurso de persistencia variable, pero yo no utilizo porque mi trabalho basicamiente es mas con RF y no con frequencias mui bajas. Haora para se trabalhar con frequencias mui bajas y eventos ligeros yo prefiro los osciloscopios digitales por tener muchas ferramientas como cursores ,  mediciones automaticas y facilidades en documentacion de imagenes .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 2, 2013)

Valvolino dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Cosmefulanito04 y Daniel Lopes por vuestros consejos.
> 
> Quizá el problema que veo en eliminar ese ruido promediando la señal es que posiblemente esto haga que también nos perdamos alguna pequeña irregularidad que pueda estar ocurriendo en el circuito que estamos testando, perdiendo parte de la señal original. En fin, no sé.
> 
> ...



Otra gran ventaja que te puede resultar útil de los digitales es el DSO, por ej. para medir una señal que solo se da una vez (aperiodica), por ej. el cierre de un rele, para poder ver su respuesta temporal sin tener que inyectarle una señal cuadra.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 2, 2013)

Por mientras... 
armate un Simple Osciloscopio con tu PC usando la Tarjeta de sonido
Tipicamente los voltajes permitidos para la Line-In es +-1Vrms, MIC +-0.1 Vrms (es mas sensible)

yo tengo una Tarjeta SounBlaster con el IC STAC9708T(antigua), en las especificaciones :













tomando en cuenta eso.. puede hacer un divisor resistivo al Line-In o al Mic, tomando encuenta que no supere esos limites...

Tema Osciloscopio para PC +PCB

Pero, un Osciloscopio(uno de verdad) en nuestro taller nunca hace Falta!!!


----------



## Valvolino (Ago 3, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:
			
		

> Los osciloscopios analogicos no son tan buenos en frequencias mui bajas (decenas de Hz o menos) por no tener persistencia que a grueso modo es como se el punto luminoso disenace en la tela el trajetoria descrita. En la decada de los años 70 los fabricantes de osciloscopios alta gamma desaholaran un tipo de tubo de raios catodicos con persistencia variable con lo qual podemos conjelar las imagenes y eventos rapidos para puder analizar con mas tienpo de visualizacion. Mi osciloscopio es uno viejo( el tiene 35 años de edad trabalhando hasta hoy) HP1741A de 100Mhz de largura de banda y tiene ese recurso de persistencia variable, pero yo no utilizo porque mi trabalho basicamiente es mas con RF y no con frequencias mui bajas. Haora para se trabalhar con frequencias mui bajas y eventos ligeros yo prefiro los osciloscopios digitales por tener muchas ferramientas como cursores ,  mediciones automaticas y facilidades en documentacion de imagenes .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muy aclarador todo esto que dices, gracias por tu ayuda. Ahora empiezo a tener las ideas más claras. Por cierto, hace tiempo leí que hay otro tipo de osciloscopios que son mixtos (no recuerdo cómo se llaman) y que pueden funcionar como analógicos y como digitales, aunque bien es cierto que las funciones digitales que tienen son bastante limitadas con respecto a las que tiene un digital puro y duro.





			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Otra gran ventaja que te puede resultar útil de los digitales es el DSO, por ej. para medir una señal que solo se da una vez (aperiodica), por ej. el cierre de un rele, para poder ver su respuesta temporal sin tener que inyectarle una señal cuadra.



Esto también es bastante interesante para la medición en ciertos tipos de circuitos, ya que te permite capturar un momento concreto  
Esto de los digitales tiene bastantes ventajas. Me recomendais alguno que en relación calidad precio sea lo mejor posible. No me importa esperar un poco más de tiempo para ahorrar mas dinero y comprarme algo que merezca la pena. Gracias.





			
				BKAR dijo:
			
		

> Por mientras...
> armate un Simple Osciloscopio con tu PC usando la Tarjeta de sonido...



Si, es una buena opción para apañarse mientras tanto, pero no creo que tarde mucho en comprarme un osciloscopio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2013)

Valvolino dijo:
			
		

> Muy aclarador todo esto que dices, gracias por tu ayuda. Ahora empiezo a tener las ideas más claras. Por cierto, hace tiempo leí que hay otro tipo de osciloscopios que son mixtos (no recuerdo cómo se llaman) y que pueden funcionar como analógicos y como digitales, aunque bien es cierto que las funciones digitales que tienen son bastante limitadas con respecto a las que tiene un digital puro y duro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quanto a el osciloscopio mixto meo analogico meo digital si existe y foi hecho por varios fabricantes tais como la Japoneza Hitachi ,la Germanica Hameg ,una joinventure Fluke/Phillips europea etc.... Un osciloscopio con buena relaciõn custo/beneficio para mi es lo Hantek mas un PC o LapTop agregado te digo iso por hacer uso practico del con satisfaciõn.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rigeliano (Sep 13, 2013)

Disculpen por revivir al muerto pero nesesito consejos en la elección de un osciloscopio, tengo por el momento dos modelos en mente de un precio muy parecido y también en características el Rigol DS1102 y el Siglent SHS806, esta semana regresó de mi viaje con uno de ellos , si fuese desicion vuestra cuál comprarían y por que? Gracias de antenano oor sus respuestas.


----------



## JDC (Sep 13, 2013)

yo compre un rigol ds1052e y tiene dos años funcionando normal


----------



## Rigeliano (Sep 15, 2013)

Y el Siglent?. Le ven algo de malo, me refiero con respecto al Rigol?. Alguien tiene de esa marca?.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Y el Siglent?. Le ven algo de malo, me refiero con respecto al Rigol?. Alguien tiene de esa marca?.


Al Siglent no lo usé... Pero se ve parecido en funciones al rigol... Otra marca que me han comentado anda muy bien es Hantek. (no recuerdo el modelo pero era del mismo segmento que el ds1102E) Inclusive, por lo que pude ver tiene mejores especificaciones que el rigol.


----------



## asalk (Sep 17, 2013)

Buenas noches 

Yo estudio electronica y se que un osciloscopio si sirve bastante pero quiero saber si me va a servir para el resto de la carrera y para que cosas me puede servir en especifico, ya que tengo en mente comprar uno, quiero opiniones de cualquiera que sepa de esto. sera que un osciloscopio de 20mhz esta bien? sera que despues de unos semetres este osciloscopio se dejaría de usar?que recomendaciones me dan a la hora de comprarlo?. realmente sirve comprarlo?. 

Gracias por sus opiniones!!


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pues todo depende de para que lo quieras usar, es un instrumento de propositos generales, es de mucha utilidad en muchas aplicaciones. En cuanto al ancho de banda es preferente a mi opinion que sea de 60MHz en adelante, porque uno dice al principio nunca voy a superar dicho valor, pero llega el dia en que tenes que trabajar a frecuencias mayores y ahi decis...porque no habre comprado un de mayor ancho de banda????. Yo tengo un osciloscopio OWON de 100MHz, es un osciloscopio de muy buenas prestaciones y calidad por lo que cuesta, lo bueno es que se consigue en argentina, por mercado libre lo puedes encontrar. A mi me salio hace un año $3500(pesos), y por ser que era 100MHz no me parecio caro en absoluto. Ademas este osciloscopio hace FFT que no todos hacen, y quizas algun dia lo precises. 
Por cierto un osciloscopio nunca se pondra obsoleto con el paso del tiempo, siempre será util, podrán salir nuevas versiones con un mayor estetica o alguna nueva prestación, pero la escencia del osciloscopio no se pierde con el tiempo. Espero haberte aclarado un poco el panorama, cualquier duda que tengas me consultas. Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola, hace unos días me llegó un osciloscopio DSO Hantek 1022,  va hasta 20 Mhz, tiene tambien incorporado un generador de ondas hasta 50Khz, el osciolscopio va muy bien, muy fácil de manejar, pero lo que no va bien es el generador de onda cuadrada, por panel se le ingresa la frecuencia pero ya el propio osciloscopio me marca una diferencia, por ejemplo pongo 45Khz y al medirlo me da 39Khz, he comprobado con otro osciloscopio analógico que tengo y efectivamente lo que falla es el generador. He visto que algunos participantes de este hilo tienen Hantek, hay algun archivo donde se pueda corregir por soft esa diferencia? o control interno?
Saludos


----------



## JCAK (Nov 11, 2013)

asalk dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Yo estudio electronica y se que un osciloscopio si sirve bastante pero quiero saber si me va a servir para el resto de la carrera y para que cosas me puede servir en especifico, ya que tengo en mente comprar uno, quiero opiniones de cualquiera que sepa de esto. sera que un osciloscopio de 20mhz esta bien? sera que despues de unos semetres este osciloscopio se dejaría de usar?que recomendaciones me dan a la hora de comprarlo?. realmente sirve comprarlo?.
> 
> Gracias por sus opiniones!!


Hola Asalk

Creo que la respuesta a si debes comprar o no un osciloscopio está en tu misma pregunta .... no quiero "pincharte el globo" pero me da la impresión que por ahora no lo necesitas.

La necesidad de comprarlo casi siempre viene de la mano de tener que medir o visualizar algo que no puedes lograr sin él oscilo. Yo tengo uno muy bueno y apenas lo uso, he pasado años sin él y en todo ese tiempo he podido resolver o diseñar mil cosas sin necesitarlo.

Por eso digo, cuando tus proyectos requieran ver señales o medir algo que no puedes hacerlo sin el oscilo, entonces gastate unos buenos pesos y compra algo bueno, pero comprar por comprar solo para ver alguna onda sin mucho sentido o "aprender", te diría que es malgastar la plata, porque al igual que las computadoras, estos aparatos se achican cada vez más y hacen cada vez mas cosas por menos plata, o sea, si gastas y luego lo usas poco, vas a lamentarlo. Si tu idea es aprender a usarlos, pierde cuidado que se aprende rapido, no hace falta comprarlos si solo es para eso.

Saludos y espero te sea de ayuda.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Nov 11, 2013)

JCAK dijo:


> Hola Asalk
> 
> Creo que la respuesta a si debes comprar o no un osciloscopio está en tu misma pregunta .... no quiero "pincharte el globo" pero me da la impresión que por ahora no lo necesitas.
> 
> ...




Permitime comentarte que me parece muy buena tu respuesta, pero discrepo en un pequeño detalle: Un osciloscopio no es como una computadora que tiene "fecha de vencimiento".

Es decir, las mediciones que se hacen, son basicamente las mismas por lo tanto, un osciloscopio digital de 15 años, te seriviria perfectamente en la actualidad.
La diferencia es que, a medida que pasa el tiempo, te dan mas chiches por menos plata (Como bien dijo el compañero).

Los osciloscopios modernos de laboratorio son basicamente mas "finitos" que los de hace 15 años ya que antes venian con tubo de rayos catodicos. 
Tienen mayor capacidad para mostrar una imagen estable automaticamente, formas de presentacion mas "lindas", la posibilidad de conexion a PC y algunas funciones que antes solo eran mas especiales como analizador logico, o esa funcion que hace un solo barrido lento y permite ver un solo evento como por ej la descarga de un capacitor. De este ultimo factor, no estoy totalmente seguro, solo opino por lo que veo y uso en el trabajo y facultad. Si alguien tiene una opinion mejor fundamentada, totalmente bienvenida.

Lo que me dice tambien la experiencia es que estos chiches no son necesarios para hacer mediciones "convencionales" y los que realmente saben (no como yo jeje) hacen maravillas con osciloscopios medio viejitos como con modernos.

Es algo asi como los testers digitales viejos vs los nuevos ¿diferencias? Los nuevos buenos tienen un modo que imita digitalmente una aguja analogica (que ironia), funciones como hold y medicion diferencial, auto-rango, etc etc; que si bien son muy comodas, no son indispensables.

Saludos!


----------



## Basalto (Nov 12, 2013)

Tiene razón Fernando1987, solo hay que ver el precio de los osciloscopios HP de segunda mano que tienen 15 años.



Un saludo


----------



## Scour (Ene 11, 2014)

Muy buenas,

Estaba pensando pillarme un osciloscopio, lo quiero básicamente para ayudarme en el diseño y reparación de LFO's y pedales de guitarra (en ningún caso sería para trabajar con altas tensiones)...

He visto que hay varios modelos (DSO101, DSO203, ...) de un osciloscopio Open Source, del tamaño de un movil. Concretamente me ha llamado la atención este:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ad-stm32-open-source-packages/1476253874.html

Las características son:

----------------------------------------------------

ARM DSO203 Nano V2 Quad Pocket Digital Oscilloscop mini Oscilloscop

1)3" 240 × 400 widescreen color TFT LCD screen
2) 2 probe connectors
3) 4 inputs & 4 tracks (Two 72Mhz analog channels and two digital channels)
4) A custom waveform output (including the built-in sine, square, triangle)
5) Built-in 2M USB disk
6) Very low power consumption
7)Signal Generator; Auto Measurement;Various Triggering Option
8)Open source

Specification
Analog channel * 2 	
[CH_A] [CH_B] 

Digital channel * 2 	
[CH_C] [CH_D] 

Vertical Scale 	
20mV-10V/div (1-2-5 step) on x1 probe / 200mV -100V/div (1-2-5 step) on probe 

Vertical resolution 	
8 bit 

Input coupling 	
AC/DC 

Max input voltage 	
80Vpp (x1 probe) / 400Vpp (x10 probe) 

Storage 	
4K per channel / 8K on single channel 

Software trigger type 	
edge, pulse, level (to be added) 

Hardware trigger type 	
edge 

Trigger source 	
CH1/CH2/EXT 

Trigger mode 	
Auto, Normal, Single, SCAN, None 

Test Signal generater 	
10Hz to 8Mhz 2.8Vpp Square Wave, duty circle 10~90% adjustable / 10Hz to 20Khz 2.8Vpp Sin, Square, Saw, Triangle wave 

Storage 	
internal 2MB USB disk, BMP, DAT file 

Auto measure 	
Vmax, Vmin, Vpp, Vavr, Vrms, Freq, Period, Pulse, Duty 

Cursor measurement 	
Level, Voltage 

Display mode 	
CH1, CH2, EXT, CH1+CH2, CH1-CH2, CH1*CH2 

Sampling mode 	
real time 

Sampling rate 	
30S/s - 72MS/s 

Power 	
Lipo battery 

Dimension 	
98 * 60 * 14.5 (mm)

----------------------------------------------------

El caso es que no tengo ni idea de si con este me vale para lo que pretendo o si esto es más bien un juguete.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanfolcher (Feb 5, 2014)

buenas tardes 

me quiero comprar  un osciloscopio  y quería saber que os parece este 

OWON Osciloscopio 100Mhz SDS7102V 1G 8" FFT LAN VGA


----------



## dearlana (Feb 12, 2014)

*Por aquí, lo mejor que he encontrado en Febrero 2014 es este:*

Y tanto, como que al distribuidor se le han agotado en pocos días y ahora solo están sacando los que les quedan, pero de 100 MHz.

Este es el que se les agotó:

*DS2202A*

*200MHz y con función de Analizador de Espectros. Por solo 475 euros.* Supongo que es la oferta inmejorable del momento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2014)

? Es un Tektronics ? ,Bueno  la concorrencia de precios ofertados con produtos similares Chinos hacen iso senon seguramiente els mueren ( las industrias alta gamma). Creo que lo mismo se passa con otras tal como por exenplo la Agilent (antigua HP).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 13, 2014)

UNI-T

El de 100 MHz por 350 euros. ( Es el que les queda ahora ).

http://www.milanuncios.com/anuncios/osciloscopio-digital.htm

En la imagen adjunta de abajo... (Nunca consigo que aparezca la imagen grande, directamente. Como lo hacen ustedes) ...se observa como el DS2202A realiza también la función de Analizador de Espectros (Que más se puede pedir).

Resolución 5 veces superior a la competencia:

Se le puede enchufar un pendrive y se pueden grabar las formas de onda.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Este se consigue aquí por solo 80 euros:


----------



## JCAK (Abr 11, 2014)

En mi experiencia personal con la compra de estos aparatos, yo pasé varios meses buscando y analizando ofertas en eBay, al final compre un Tektronix TDS460A a un super precio, me puse de acuerdo con el vendedor, lo pague por PayPal y me llegó sin problemas por corroe EMS (cuando no existían tantos controles de AFIP), nada de correos privados y esas cosas, solo le pedí que lo embalara bien. Hasta tuve la suerte de no pagar aduana, pero si me hubiese tocas, igual valía la pena el precio. El aparato tiene como 15 años, tal como dicen arriba otros compañeros.

 Mi recomendación es que en lugar de gastar en un chino nuevo de baja calidad, mejor un TEK viejo con poco uso, ni lo dudo. Busquen muchachos, claro que es más fácil ir a la tienda y el olor  nuevo seduce, pero créanme que se pude hacer muy buena compra buscando un usado y sin apuro, sin dejarse llevar por la ansiedad.

Piensenlo, es algo que no compran todos los dias, yo compre usado y valió la pena.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 11, 2014)

Yo me compre el rigol 1102 al precio del 1052 y me va genial, para un uso amateur no hace falta mas. Eso si, hecho de menos el analogico. Quiero comprarme uno analogico


----------



## miguelus (Abr 12, 2014)

Limbo dijo:


> Yo me compre el rigol 1102 al precio del 1052 y me va genial, para un uso amateur no hace falta mas. Eso si, hecho de menos el analogico. Quiero comprarme uno analogico



Bunos días Limbo...

Te felicito, ese Osciloscopio (El Rigol DS1102x), al igual que los demás modelos de esa marca es un muy buen Osciloscopio.

De la marca Rigol tengo también un Analizador de Espectros con Generador de  Traking, ahora estoy pensando en adquir un Generador Señales Arbitrarias DG1022.

Hay una extraña predisposición a atacar ciertos pruductos de procedencia China, los Chinos fabrican en un amplio margen de calidades, lo pueden hacer desde lo más cutre a lo más avanzado en tecnogía y cumpliendo los estándares más avanzados en cuanto a calidad y fiabilidad.

Y hablando de Osciloscopios 

Tenieno un Osciloscopio Digitál... ¿Para qué necesitas un Osciloscopio Analógico  ? ... 

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (Abr 12, 2014)

> Tenieno un Osciloscopio Digitál... ¿Para qué necesitas un Osciloscopio Analógico  ? ...


No se ve tan sucia la señal, y la señal verde del tubo es un gustazo verla jaja En clase tenemos analogicos y noto diferencias en cuanto al manejo de la señal... quizas sea que tengo mas practica con los analogicos..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola a todos yo personalmiente tengo en mi taller un osciloscopio HP model HP1741A de 100Mhz de banda en los canales verticales ( son dos). ese viejo equipo fue  construido en la decada de 80 y anda hasta hoy mui bien , un verdadero escudero fiel , jajajajajajaja , tanbien tengo un Tektroniks model 485 de 350Mhz de banda en los dos canales verticales y ese es tanbien de la decada de 80.
Quanto a los modernos digitales , si acuedo que eses tienem muchos mas recursos que los viejos analogicos , tal como por exenplo poder conjelar la imagen en la pantalla , cursores de medida de tienpo y voltagen ,es possible salvar la imagen en Pen-drivers, analise en lo dominio de la frequenzia por transformadas de Fourier (FFT) etc...,    haora una cosa es facto : eses equipos modernos no duran tantos años andando sin problemas como los viejos y buenos hermanos analogicos ,jajajajajaja.
En tienpo con lo aparecimento de equipos de laboratorios de procedencia  China , los fabricantes Alta Gamma (Agilent , Tektronics , Rohde Schwarz , Lecroy, Marconi etc...) van tener que bajar lo custo de su equipos o no van vender a nadie porque eses nuevos clones chinos tienem un costo mui razonable.  
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 14, 2014)

Limbo dijo:


> No se ve tan sucia la señal, y la señal verde del tubo es un gustazo verla jaja En clase tenemos analogicos y noto diferencias en cuanto al manejo de la señal... quizas sea que tengo mas practica con los analogicos..



Buenos días Limbo.

No te preocupes, cuando estés 5 minutos trabajando con un Osciloscopio Digitál, te olvidarás completamente de los Analógicos ... no hay comparación.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días Limbo.
> 
> No te preocupes, cuando estés 5 minutos trabajando con un Osciloscopio Digitál, te olvidarás completamente de los Analógicos ... no hay comparación.
> 
> Sal U2


Quízaz no quando miramos o  analisamos sinales de RF modulados en AM ,hay problemas en "triggar" correctamente esa forma de onda conpleja y esa no para o conjela en la pantallay tende a "bailar" en la pantalla, incluso los osciloscopios analogicos no sufre con lo problema de quando setamos el en una base de tienpo (barrido horizontal) mui equivocado asi miramos un forma de onda que en realidad no es verdadera ( efecto Alinsing).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola:

No pude menos que responder, ya que veo que hay personas que controlan el tema, yo reparo y calibro osciloscopios y en general equipos de test, así que intentare dar mi opinión sin extenderme demasiado.

No cabe duda que los osciloscopios analógicos son una maravilla en cuanto a muchas cosas, prácticamente insustituibles en otras tantas, pero para ello no podemos involucrar a cualquier marca china y compararlo con un Tek 465 o 475 o similares, este ultimo logra disparar señales de hasta 500 MHz, aunque su amplitud se ve muy variada ya que esta fuera de su rango, (es solo una comparación) los osciloscopios digitales de igual manera que los analógicos y cada día mas son prácticamente insustituibles, es mas a día de hoy los digitales pueden hacer el trabajo de los analógicos, pero no al revés.
Obviamente con un analógico no se puede ver un pulso esporádico si no andamos listos o si dura menos que la persistencia del fosforo de su pantalla, en los digitales no hay problema (excluyamos a los DSO de procedencia china, a no ser marcas con merecida reputación).
En un analógico nunca se tendrá el ruido de "estado" cuando se visualiza por ejemplo una onda cuadrada de solo algunos mili voltios, recordemos que la precisión del convertidor analógico/digital es de +- 1 Bit por lo que al digitalizar señales de baja amplitud se ve (en algunos) un cierto ruido en las líneas horizontales que componen la onda cuadrada, aun cuando el generador que se utilice no esté generando ese ruido, en si podemos explicar a los mas neófitos que la línea horizontal positiva y negativa de la señal cuadrada siempre estará oscilando u bit por encima y por debajo del valor real de la señal, por lo que en señales muy débiles a veces un Bit es demasiado.
No cabe duda que muchas marcas han solucionado esto con complejos algoritmos matemáticos haciendo un post procesado de la señal añadiéndole por supuesto un retardo, pero siendo bastante fiel el resultado final. A día de hoy es difícil encontrar un osciloscopio analógico NUEVO que cumpla los requisitos de las normas ISO y poder ser utilizado como herramienta de test en un laboratorio con la ISO, los que se pueden encontrar y que logren hacer el trabajo con la precisión adecuada son demasiado caros, y difíciles de conseguir, por lo que en los laboratorios actuales solo se ven osciloscopios digitales de alta gama.
Lógicamente este no es el caso de todos nosotros que tenemos un numero contado de posibilidades y además otro gran grupo son aficionados a la electrónica, no siendo imprescindible tener los dos tipos de osciloscopio en su laboratorio o taller, el más profesional suele tener varios y por supuesto uno digital, pues en cuanto te acostumbras a tener en la pantalla de manera indefinida una señal capturada con todos sus valores ves muchas posibilidades de trabajo con estos osciloscopios, además de tener en pantalla los valores de "cuasi" todos los parámetros de una señal, a veces con el 0,01% de precisión en cuanto al dominio del tiempo y a veces el 0,5% en voltajes, eso no se olvida y muchos ven muchas posibilidades para su trabajo.
En cuanto a las medidas de modulación he de decir que desde que tengo el osciloscopio digital he podido ver y evaluar con muchísima precisión la modulación ya que se tienen un abanico de posibilidades de disparo que en un analógico se reducen  a dos o tres ajustes. Quizás de la impresión que me decanto por los digitales, no es así, todos comenzamos con un analógico, pero solemos evolucionar y hemos de aceptar que a día de hoy son imprescindibles, pero ¡OJO! los analógicos por supuesto que también, ya que no tienen el ruido producido por los ADC clásico de los digitales de baja/media gama.
Por ello mi opinión no pretende embaucar a nadie así que hablo de mi experiencia y mi opinión particular y de lo que yo haría estando en la necesidad de adquirir un osciloscopio para mi laboratorio.
Siendo un aficionado: Si tuviese que comprarme uno seria digital, pues a día de hoy son bastante asequibles y en cierta manera hacen el mismo trabajo que uno analógico, pero uno analógico solo es analógico.
Si fuese un profesional medio/alto: Por necesidad necesitaría uno analógico y otro digital, o uno combinado que tenga las dos opciones, aunque cuando se estropea te quedas sin nada, por lo que prefiero uno de cada.
Si fuese un laboratorio de metrología y calibración con la ISO para extender certificados: Lógicamente en este campo es difícil tener un analógico de 300 MHZ de ancho de banda con menos del 3 % de precisión tanto en la base de tiempos como en el proceso de la señal en vertical, por ello el Digital seria la opción más barata, de más precisión y por supuesto el más rápido a la hora de hacer comparaciones entre señales, permitiendo la programación particular para cada caso de test o reparación siendo más flexible y rápido ya que solo se remite a leer un programa de su memoria o meterlo desde un ordenador.

Espero haber despejado alguna incógnita, para el que aun tenga alguna más que no dude en preguntar lo que necesite.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 30, 2014)

Buenos días.

COSMOS2K muy buen Post, pero la mayoría de los mortales no tienen acceso a ese tipo de instrumentación.

Mi caso, en el laboratorio donde trabajo, uno de los Osciloscopios que más uso es un Agilent DSO 8064A alcanza hasta 600Mhz, este Osciloscopio trabaja en entorno Windows XP Profesional, está siempre conectado al banco de trabajo y en modo Remoto.

En casa tengo un Rigol DS1102 y puedo asegurar que le saco más provecho (y por supuesto me divierto mucho más) a este Osciloscopio, es Chino pero de una calidad y precio impensable para un Tektronix, Agilent o cualquier otra marca.

Por suerte, y gracias a trabajos anteriores, dispongo de bastante instrumental obsoleto para los requerimientos actuales, mi "joya" es un Generador de RF HP 8640B con todas las opciones que apesar de su edad (35 Años) funciona perfectamente y su estado es impecable ya que desde el primer día ha estado conmigo.

Sal U2


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola Miguelus:

Los mortales no tenemos acceso a ciertas cosas digamos casi de otro mundo, sobremanera viviendo en Andrómeda jejeje, ahora en serio.

No cabe duda que a veces y como tu dejas entrever muy acertadamente la complejidad de un equipo es en muchos casos una carga y no una ventaja como se pretende desde su diseño, lamentablemente a veces nos toca pasar por esto sin comerlo ni beberlo pues en nuestro trabajo es necesaria tanta sofisticación, pero también nos viene bien este cambio tan drástico pues asi vemos de primera mano las grandes diferencias y sobre todo el tipo de trabajo que hacemos en nuestra afición y de manera profesional, asi notamos como las diferencias marcan las necesidades y viceversa.
Yo personalmente tengo un HP/Agilent 54501A de 100 MHz, y de generador un Marconi 2022C. Estos dos equipos los elegi por varias razones, el DSO por ser el mas reapido en calibrarse, solo 15 minutos los 4 canales, la precisión del horizontal es de 0,0005% y la resolución vertical es de 0,4%, lo que esta muy bien para un equipo del año 1988. Respecto al Marconi lo elegi porque he trabajado mucho con este generador, es bastante pequeño para sus características, es muy similar en prestaciones a tu HP8640, solo que la limpieza de la señal en el Marconi es una de las mejores de su época, además de tener un atenuador de salida de mucha precisión y apantallamiento (pesa casi 800 gramos el bloque atenuador). El Marconi esta diseñado con componentes normales del mercado que aun hoy en dia se encuentran sin problema, por ello la obsolescencia programada en este equipo brilla por su ausencia. Volviendo al osciloscopio he de decir que a veces esas precisiones son necesaria para determinar tiempos de subida y bajada de muy pocos pS (picosegundos) no teniendo muchos de los DSO modernos de gama media la opción de discernir tales porciones de tiempo, a veces se hacen las cosas por necesidad, como es el caso, con mi analógico Tektronix 475A ya me puedo olvidar de discernir estas diferencias de tiempo, y menos que en pantalla me salgan unos dígitos que me indiquen todos los parámetros de una forma de onda o señal.
En si todos sabemos lo que hay, y en ello hemos de elegir según nuestras necesidades, eliminando lo superfluo y utilizar ese dinero para lo realmente necesario.

Respecto a los equipos de procedencia china (suelo reparar y calibrar alguno cuando se puede) he de decir que hay ciertas marcas de prestigio que además de fabricar sus propios equipos también los fabrican para otras marcas, me gustaría con un poco de tiempo hacer evaluaciones sobre estas cosas que estamos comentando, pues hay muchos equipos made in China que son fabricados con cierta calidad, destaco la marca Siglent que además de fabricar sus equipos también los fabrica para otras marcas como Rohde & Schwarz y curiosamente el mismo equipo de Siglent esta mejor concebido y tiene mas prestaciones, y nada que envidiar al de primera marca, lógicamente de todo esto hemos de olvidarnos de poder reparar o calibrar estos equipos sin un laboratorio moderno con equipos con interface GPIB conectados entre si para determinar una calibración con éxito.

Saludos.



Hola:

Se me olvidaba poner este enlace para los mas escépticos a los DSO y vean lo que hay, este equipo ya lo hay a la venta el precio ronda el medio millón de € mas o menos, pero ya no lo llaman osciloscopio y ni siquiera DSO.
El LINK en ingles: http://thesignalpath.com/blogs/2013...ilent-dsa-x-96204q-160gss-62ghz-oscilloscope/

El LINK en Castellano: http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/tecnologia/dsa-x-96204q-osciloscopio-de-medio-millon-de-dolares/

Espero os guste y hagáis comentarios, yo ya he comenzado a horrar para comprármelo jejeje.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola a todos , afortunadamente yo pude mirar y incluso tocar com mis propias manos un tipo dese arriba en una demosntación de la Agilent en lo servicio donde actualmente yo trabajo pero era un modelo un poco mas modesto de 4 canales con  80Gsanples/ segundo y que permite mirar en lo dominio de lo tienpo un sinal senoidal modulado o no de 30Ghz maximos en la portadora.
Quízaz si acaso yo estuver vivo ainda daqui a 40 años (mui inprobable) , seguramente conpro un deses , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.( aclaro eso aca enbasado en mi viejo HP que tiene haora esa edad, portanto ese es mi atrazo en obtenir un otro mas nuevo). a titulo de curiosidad ese osciloscopio HP1741A quando fue lanzado en meados de la decada de 1970 custaba nada mas que "modestos" 20.000$ Obama Dolares por tener memoria analogica en su tela (memoria por persistencia) lo que fue una gran novidad en esa epoca.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (May 12, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Estoy haciendo números para comprar un osciloscopio digital y no tengo claro que marca elegir. He leído todos los mensajes vuestros pero todavía no me decido por una marca. Mi idea es uno Tektronix pero los modelos que he visto son caros. De los fabricantes que habéis mencionados, Rigol y Owon, entre los mejores sin despreciar las demás marcas; tengo que elegir... En ebay he visto el RIGOL DS1104Z (701,50 euros) y el RIGOL DS1204B (1091,90 euros) que creo que están muy bien. También están los Tektronix TDS640A (550 euros) y Tektronix TDS544A (1544 euros); los últimos de segunda mano y no sé en que estado se encuentran. Mi presupuesto para esta compra es de hasta 1200 euros; claro que si puede ser menos mejor. También había apostado por Hantek, Agilent y GW Instek. Para ser sincero, prefiero de fabricación europea o americana, si puede ser... El uso que le voy a dar es cotidiano, aunque posiblemente con el paso del tiempo me dedique a la investigación. Se agradece cualquier consejo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## J2C (May 12, 2014)

AlbertoElGrande

 Agilent == ex  HP !!!!

 Mi orden seria: Tektronix, Agilent, y luego el resto a un par de pasos mas atrás.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 12, 2014)

Hola Juanka:

Realmente desde hace bastantes años y hasta dia de hoy Tektronix se ha estancado y mucho, nada tienen que ver sus osciloscopios con los  HP/Agilent, pues a mismo año y modelos similares los HP montaban un procesador MC68000 frente al MC6809 de los modelos equivalentes, también destacar que a partir del año 88 HP lograba precisiones en la base de tiempos del 0,005%  y un 0,7 a 1,5% en el vertical, frente a números bastante mas altos en los Tek, realmente si miras la historia de ambas marcas veras que Tek es una de las mejores marcas, pero por debajo de HP, incluso Lecroy y Yokohawa le han dado mucha caña a Tek en todos los sentidos, ya que cuando esto empezó a despegar tecnológicamente he implantarse las nuevas investigaciones Tek se estanco, ya que las marcas que he citado se le adelantaron en todos los aspectos.
Esto no quiere decir que HP, Lecroy, Yokohawa y demás sean mejores o peores que Tektronix, simplemente en tecnología he innovación HP/Agilent y otras están muy por delante.

Yo he trabajado hace bastantes años en Tektronix en mi país, y te puedo decir que a mi personalmente los Tektronix siempre me han gustado y me seguirán gustando, pero a veces hay que quitarse esa tenue venda de los ojos que nos hace ver las cosas de distinta manera como yo he hecho, lo digo por experiencia, y poder ver que en la mayoría de ocasiones siempre hay otras opciones.

Por otro lado a mi me duele decir la pura verdad sobre Tek, pero es lamentable que un Tek 2465B de un monton de MHz y un monton de posibilidades no sea apto para trabajar en un laboratorio con la ISO, y sorprendentemente un Hameg del mismo año si lo sea, a mi eso me ha repateado mis ideas y sobre todo me ha sorprendido, pero no tanto cuando ves incertidumbres del 3,0% en el vertical y el casi 2.,0% en la base de tiempos, imagínate tener que ver el risetime de una señal de 1nS y calcularle el 2% de incertidumbre, es demasiada para poder calibrar un equipo de igual precisión que el osciloscopio en cuestion.

En si esto lo ves con los años y por la cantidad de equipos que entran por la puerta del laboratorio, pero no tiene una solución sencilla que se pueda implementar para salvar los obstáculos que otras marcas ya han solucionado y además con elegante diferencia.

Respecto a los DSO chinos no citare marcas, pero haber hay muchas, pero solo unas pocas merecen la pena, por ser marcas que trabajan a nivel particular para Lecroy, Promax , Rohde & Schwarz etc. pero hay que saber cuales y conocerlas, además de sus distribuidores y además lidiar con la mente del que te pide consejo, que por supuesto tiene su propia deidad en esta religión.

También hay que destacar que los equipos actuales están fabricados con obsolescencia programada, cosa de la que están exentos los de hace unos años, es especialmente interesante saberlo, ya que cuando te vas acostumbrando a trabajar y conocer un equipo al poco tiempo se estropea, y precisamente lo que no se puede reparar, yo prefiero mas mi vetusto DSO de hace unos añitos a un chino o bien de marca de los actuales,  les ocurre como a la música actual "ha perdido rango dinamico" con la modernidad y el asia del consumismo por parte de los fabricantes.

Saludos.


----------



## JCAK (May 19, 2014)

Acompañando lo que dice Cosmos2K, que dicho sea de paso le puse un "Me Gusta" .... creo que falta agregar un detalle importante a la hora de elegir un oscilo, que no se trata de la marca o calidad, ni de tener un feature más o menos, se trata de tener un representante en el país donde lo vas a usar, o si no tenes un representante, al menos conocer cuáles son los equipos más vendidos, con lo que automáticamente te lleva a saber que de una forma u otra vas a conseguir repuestos el día de mañana.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2014)

Hola a todos a titulo de conocimento la firma alemãn (germanica) "Rohde & Schwarz" conpro la firma tanbien alemãn "Hameg" para puder tener osciloscopios digitales en su linea de productos.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 19, 2014)

Hola:
Gracias JCAK, realmente yo me dedico a reparar y calibrar equipos de test, por ello admiro lo que comentas, ya que si al final compras algo "inreparable" lo lamentas con la primera averia.
Yo realmente este problema lo veo todos los días y a veces es lamentable como algunos clientes por asi decirlo "tiran" sus equipos de medida por no pagar una averia reparable, se compran uno chino y "solucionan" el problema, pero solo hasta que falle el chino, o bien no cumpla las normativas que a veces se imponen en los ámbitos de trabajo.
Otra cosa que me gustaría comentar es como ciertas firmas nos "engañan" de manera indiscriminada. os pongo un ejemplo:  La prestigiosa marca Lecroy fabrica un generador de funciones arbitrario, concretamente el WAVESTATION 2052, bonito aparato y además de muy funcional y completo es bastante caro, pero como no ¡Ni siquiera lo fabrica Lecroy!, se fabrica en China y como no por una de las mas prestigiosas marcas chinas, Siglent, concretamente es el SDG 1020, si bien el Lecroy esta exento de algunas funciones, como el interesante frecuencímetro hasta los 200MHz con visualización de algunas parámetros mas, además de algunas funciones mas que ahora no recuerdo, ¿Dónde esta la la pega? Pues en realidad en el color, y por supuesto en el precio, los de Lecroy ni siquiera han pedido un cambio de diseño, os dejo algunas imágenes.

El Lecroy. Cuesta unos 1700$







Y aquí el Siglent. Cuesta unos 300$





En el foro de EVVBLOG se hacen comparaciones, el resultado se puede ver, yo hace tiempo me compre el Siglent, lo he probado y reprobado, no le encontré nada fuera de lugar, si bien no deja de ser un generarador arbitrario con muchas mas funciones y un monton de ajustes en la salida, igual que el Teledyne Lecroy, si bien a este ultimo le falta el frecuencímetro y alguna cosilla mas, si entiendo que al ser fabricados por Siglent quizás la propia marca añada algunas funciones mas para llamar la atención y abrir mercado, y bien que lo han conseguido. Vosotros mismos podeis mirar por la RED y hacer comentarios al respecto.
Daniel lo de R&S y Hameg ya hace algunos años que ocurrio, si bien han estado concatenando la manera de etiquetar sus productos y han tardado bastante en poner en la etiqueta las dos marcas, si bien no entiendo lo de mezclar churras con merinas ya que R & S y Hameg tienen caminos ligeramente distintos en cuanto a tecnología, aunque Hameg tiene algo de lo que carece por ejemplo Tektronix en un gran abanico de su gama, y es que los osciloscopios de Hameg están fabricados e implementados para estar en laboratorios con el máximo nivel de exigencias, como las normas ISO y muchas otras, sin embargo muchos Tektronix no sirven para eso, aun siendo aparentemente mas completos, rapidos y fiables, pero no nos equivoquemos, Hameg es Hameg y hace muchos años que ya ha hecho los deberes. En cuanto a Rohde & Sharp y la calidad de sus equipos es indiscutible, además de su gran abanico de instrumentos, igualmente que Hameg, creo que harán buenas migas, eso espero.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

"Siglent", quízaz una versión China o plagio de "Agilent", jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. Lo ocidente que si cuide porque los Chineses estan "comendo lo mundo " por las estremidades y una hora lo cerco si cierra , jajajajajajajajajaa , es serio o que aclaro aca , los chineses tienem 12H diarias de duro trabajo enquanto lo Ocidente generalmente es 8H por dia , copian tudo que cae en su manos , pratican bajos prieços inbativeis en su productos (enbuera de baja qualidad). Lo ocidente por pura ganacia por plata facil transferiu para China quase todas fabricas y incluso las de conponentes electronicos. La China que cuide de los residuos (basuras) industriales generados por esas fabricas.
Att.
Danie Lopes.


----------



## Papatero (May 28, 2014)

Hace un tiempo os hice una consulta que al final quedo al aire.

Tengo a la vista dos osciloscopios de sobremesa.

  UNI-T UTD-2102CEL

  Hantek DSO4102B

A precios similares que por cual os decantaríais?.

He preferido comprarlo a distribuidores de aquí, he visto en ebay que hay unos 80-100€ de diferencia  pero como soy un gafe, seguro que si lo compro me lo paran en aduanas, y me dan el estacazo!

Lo dicho estoy indeciso, ambos 100Mhz solo que el UNI-T son 1Gmsa/s y el Hantek 500Msa/s

Uso?? ahora mismo afición al audio, algo de fuentes conmutadas.....y poco mas.

El hantekhttp://www.1tech.es/instrumentacion/es/home/37-hantek-dso4102b-osciloscopio.html

Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 28, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Hace un tiempo os hice una consulta que al final quedo al aire.
> 
> Tengo a la vista dos osciloscopios de sobremesa.
> 
> ...


miraste este?: 
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscilloscopes/Rigol-DS1074Z.html


----------



## Papatero (May 28, 2014)

He visto muchos pero al final me he decantado por uno de estos dos, de ahí que os haga la consulta...me tienta el Hantek aunque de menos prestaciones, sin embargo por marca me inspira mas confianza el uni-t. No he usado ningun digital de este estilo, espero a ver si alguno de los foreros tiene experiencia con ellos y obtengo una buena critica constructiva.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (May 28, 2014)

Hola a todos. 

Yo también tengo algo de dudas en la elección de marcas para la compra de un osciloscopio y generador de ondas. Las marcas que barajo son Rigol y Siglent, y en último caso Owon. Los sitios de compras son pocos: Batronic (para Rigol y Owol) y Ebay (para Siglent), ya que no conozco otro directo. Las caracterísitcas de los osciloscopios son de 100 MHz y 200 MHz, ambos de cuatro canales. En relación al generados de ondas, 25 MHz y 50 MHz, de dos canales.

Solo quisiera saber sitios donde comprar...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 28, 2014)

Hola:

Yo sinceramente en España los compro mas baratos, si bien no son de esa marca, pero similares.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 28, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> He visto muchos pero al final me he decantado por uno de estos dos, de ahí que os haga la consulta...me tienta el Hantek aunque de menos prestaciones, sin embargo por marca me inspira mas confianza el uni-t. No he usado ningun digital de este estilo, espero a ver si alguno de los foreros tiene experiencia con ellos y obtengo una buena critica constructiva.


entre Uni-T y Hantek, yo me quedo con hantek, aunque el instrumento que posteaste no lo conozco y las prestaciones que declara son un poco pobres (40Kpts de longitud de memoria es muy poco, y 500MSps tambien) ahora, por 100€ tenes el rigol 1000Z que es mucho mas potente, de 4 canales, 30000 refrescos por segundo, registro de 7Mpts, persistencia variable (lo que llaman osciloscopios de fosforo digital, digamos)... OTRA COSA, fijate que es lo que podes comprar, pero si me dieran a elegir, y tuviera la posibilidad, no dudaria pagar un 20% adicional por el de 4 canales.


----------



## Papatero (May 28, 2014)

Gracias, donde puedo encontrar lo al precio que dices?? Porque hasta ahora los 4 canales sobrepasan los 500€ con creces o por lo menos los que he visto los habia descartado. 

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 28, 2014)

bueno yo pongo mi opinion con un UNI-T
el osciloscopio al ser economico por asi decirlo 
he visto los owon y otros , este tiene una LCD mas pequeña pero la ventaja es que tiene 1Gs
y guara la señal en memoria y la podemos ver como referencia en mediciones futuras

lo que tiene y no me agrado mucho fue la transformada rapida de fourier
esta la muestra en pantalla pero no la mide  que se puede esperar si no es un tektronix

el osciloscopio es koreano menos mal no es chino
la ventaja o mas bien se me hace algo inutil es la conexion a la PC 
digo para que me sirve conectarlo a la PC si hace exactamente lo mismo si lo tengo enfrente 

trabajando con los tektronix y este en particular se me hace igual de comodo
los otros osciloscopios economicos te ofrecen mas LCD pero menos samplings y menos ancho de banda.
a un precio similar , digo si se trata de medir no importa el tamaño de la LCD importa su resolucion de ancho de banda y samplings por segundo


----------



## Papatero (May 28, 2014)

El Uni T es 100Mhz y 1gs/s y la pantalla es a 800x480 lo cual me agrada. Mi padre tiene un Kenwood analogico y digital, siempre me han gustado mas la pantalla analogica, pero ahora por hobby en  casa no me cabe por profundidad.

Tengo un viejo velleman pcs32 (puerto paralelo),es realmente incomodo para moverse...quizas para.monitorear una señal si, pero en cuanto tienes que estar moviendote con las escalas...bufff  también compré en su epoca el portatil hs10 (modificado en la alimentación ya que al descargarse las pilas perdía el offset etc..)

En fin en vista las espectativas de pantallas con poca resolución, para audio prefería buscar algo que tenga cierto parecido al analógico. Para hobby ni me planteo invertir mucho mas porque es absurdo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 28, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Gracias, donde puedo encontrar lo al precio que dices?? Porque hasta ahora los 4 canales sobrepasan los 500€ con creces o por lo menos los que he visto los habia descartado.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


te repito
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1074Z.html
450€ para la comunidad europea y con freeshipping


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 28, 2014)

Hola:

Vamos a ver, los Rigol están bien, yo a menudo suelo reparar algunos chinos, son casi todos iguales por dentro, también hay excepciones pero en si están todos clonados.
Hay muchas marcas chinas, todas se parecen y algunas hasta son idénticas, lo son tanto que los firmwares sirven de unos para otros, pero eso que cada uno lo entienda a su manera.
En realidad también hay que mirar muy bien (cada uno es un mundo y tiene necesidades distintas) para que lo vamos a utilizar, (creo que ya lo he escrito) si como ha dicho Papatero el lo utilizara para audio y cacharrear un poco a nivel aficionado por lo que creo que los 4 canales no les sacara partido.
creo que a veces esta bien ahorrar en un equipo si realmente no se necesitan mas funciones y recursos que no se utilizaran.
Yo tengo un HP de la gama 54XXX de cuatro canales, a pesar de trabajar mucho con el los 4 canales los he utilizado contadas veces que no serán mas de 3, solo es mi caso por supuesto.
Para TRILO-BYTE:
A ver los Tek son duros, duraderos y además buenos, pero pecan de muchas cosas, por lo que la comparación con cualquier chino del mismo ancho de banda es una autentica aberración. Pero OJO hay montadores chinos que trabajan con calidad concertada y montan placas para marcas conocidas de las que estamos hablando, en estos casos no se pueden hacer comparaciones ya que hay marcas de reconocido prestigio que sus placas son montadas en china, por eso pondré el caso de Apple, los IPhone están montados en China, lo pone bien clarito por la parte trasera, pero claro son calidad concertada, nada que ver con el producto diseñado fabricado y montado en China como son algunas marcas de las que hablamos, pero lo que ya comente, hay unas con cierta calidad como Rigol, Siglent, Atten etc. Y otras con menos fortuna técnica que no citare.
Lo que si dejo claro es que todas ellas están diseñadas con obsolescencia programada, por eso prefiero un equipo de los años 80 o 90 exentos de tal ingeniería para fomentar el consumismo. En si Tektronix es Tektronix, Hp es HP, Lecroy es Lecroy, y Yokohawa, y un gran etc. Lo bueno hay que pagarlo, pues al mismo peso prefiero el oro que el plomo, espero me hayas entendido.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 28, 2014)

para Cosmos2k

se podria saber cuales osciloscopios son clones en si?
habia leido y oido rumores de que a un rigol de 60mhz lo puedes hacer de 75mhz solo con cambiar el firmware.

¿cambiar el firmware de una marca a otro no lo asecina?
nunca he abierto un osciloscopio digital por que no he tenido nesecidad pero 
¿los osciloscopios economicos son buenos o dejan mucho que desear?

digo cuando estudiaba un compañero vendia osciloscopios digitales que parecian celular a precio de un owon que lo considero chafa.
pero lo que tenian estos osciloscopios es que arriba de los 100khz dejaban de medir 

osea era una muy pesima invercion


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 29, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> para Cosmos2k
> 
> se podria saber cuales osciloscopios son clones en si?
> habia leido y oido rumores de que a un rigol de 60mhz lo puedes hacer de 75mhz solo con cambiar el firmware.
> ...



Hola:

Los clones no se puede determinar con precisión, ya que las marcas puramente chinas se copian, en si son montadores o ensambladores que compran en su país (China) y montan por ejemplo las mismas placas madre varias marcas, quedando la placa de canales y trigger a distintas elecciones del mercado, por ello a veces muy distintas marcas se parecen o son iguales internamente, pero es difícil determinar con precisión pues esta expuesto al mercado de ultima hora.
Si las placas madre son exactamente iguales puedes poner un firmware distinto pero que ha de servir para esa placa, a menudo algunas marcas tocan el BOOT LOADER para evitar que se metan firmwares distintos, pero hay personas que lo hacen, yo no me he atrevido aun a ello.
Cambiar el Firmware para tener mas prestaciones esta bien siempre y cuando los amplificadores verticales lo soporten, pues si no llegan a la frecuencia del nuevo firmware el osciloscopio presentara señales en pantalla, pero los parámetros en cuanto a tensiones serán muy distintos a la realidad, además si se hace se ha de calibrar desde "0" ya que en el sistema se guardan las curvas de ganancia de cada canal en su respectivo ancho de banda, y no coincidirán con el nuevo firmware.
Los osciloscopios NANO o tipo celular son solo una muestra de la tecnología, pues ni su ancho de banda ni su precisión pueden estar dentro de unos parámetros digamos "dignos" de ser buenos. Estan bien como herramienta portátil sin pretensiones de precisión, pero por un poco mas de dinero te compras uno mucho mas completo.
Yo prefiero un buen osciloscopio aun no siendo portátil, y si es "literal" en cuanto a sus medidas mejor aun. Lo de literal me refiero a que en su memoria no estén grabadas la atenuaciones y ganancias de su ancho de banda, asi nunca hay problemas de medidas y siempre sabremos donde peca el osciloscopio y donde mide bien, pero para gustos hay muchas opciones. Piensa que un osciloscopio que se utiliza para calibrar otros equipos ha de ser lo mas preciso posible, sobre todo el vertical, pues doy por sentado que el horizontal en la mayoría ya lo es, tiene que presentar unas medidas (en laboratorios con las normativas actuales) por debajo del 2 o 3 % a ser posible, y si es por debajo mejor aun, muy pocos osciloscopios actuales mas bien casi ninguno (de gama media) están dentro de esos valores, sobre todo si son digitales, ya que estos suelen presentar el ruido clásico de su convertidor AD con +- 1 bit, que dependiendo de la escala y del valor a medir puede ser importante la diferencia de lo real a la medida.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 29, 2014)

fijate que ese ultimo detalle es interesante 

pues algunos osciloscopios anuncian su ADC de 10 y 12 bits y muchos ofrecen mas pantalla arriesgando su ancho de banda.

como digo muchos de aqui son veteranos de la electronica que poseen equipo bastante envidiable 
ahora soy un desempleado pero donde trabajaba tenia un osciloscopio tektronix de 2Gs 100mhz
era un buen equipo pero era muy caro como para un aficionado. 

pero como aficionado digo que de un osciloscopio digital de 20Mhz no me sirve para nada mas que para divertirme viendo mi voz, pero muchos los compran por que por falta de conocimiento los compran por se un poco mas economicos que otros aparte que se dejan llevar por que la LCD es mas grande y su firmware tiene colores muy vistosos.

digo como aficionado recomiendo busca un Ancho de Banda  decente  aunque sea analogico y usando
solo que tener cuidado que el analogico tenga bien sus perillas por que estas se ensucian y hay que destripar toda la botonera.


----------



## Papatero (May 29, 2014)

Chicos al final me he decantado por el Uni-T no se si la placa será china...bueno imagino que todos lo son, me refiero a que si va a ser un juguete bonito por fuera y malo por dentro.. son 350€ puesto en casa, se que hay mas baratos y mucho mas caros. He podido leer en la red que los Hantek son justillos con señales muy bajas, esperaba encontrar a alguien que tubiese uno, la versión que había mirado es un modelo nuevo estilo low cost, no me atrevo a hacer de conejillo de indias, por contra el Uni-t son 1Gs frente al hantek 500ms ambos 100mhz.
 También he mirado los rigol, Siglent y Owon que me habéis aconsejado a características parecidas menor pantalla. El 4 canales que me recomendó Hazard, se me va de precio...empece mirando los  rigol de apenas 200€ y el 4 canales ya son 530€, y con el riesgo en aduanas.  

 Como bien decia cosmos2k, invertir en un 4 canales y una sèrie de prestaciones que no voy a dar uso....supongo que si sobra la pasta...burro grande ande o no ande. Para hobby y sabiendo que no lo voy a amortizar en trabajos y no necesito una precisión extraordinaria sobrepasar los 450 en estos momentos no es necesario.

Ya os contaré mis impresiones, Uni-T tiene una buena gama de instrumentos espero haber hacertado.

Hazar y cosomos2k


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 29, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Chicos al final me he decantado por el Uni-T no se si la placa será china...bueno imagino que todos lo son, me refiero a que si va a ser un juguete bonito por fuera y malo por dentro.. son 350€ puesto en casa, se que hay mas baratos y mucho mas caros. He podido leer en la red que los Hantek son justillos con señales muy bajas, esperaba encontrar a alguien que tubiese uno, la versión que había mirado es un modelo nuevo estilo low cost, no me atrevo a hacer de conejillo de indias, por contra el Uni-t son 1Gs frente al hantek 500ms ambos 100mhz.
> También he mirado los rigol, Siglent y Owon que me habéis aconsejado a características parecidas menor pantalla. El 4 canales que me recomendó Hazard, se me va de precio...empece mirando los  rigol de apenas 200€ y el 4 canales ya son 530€, y con el riesgo en aduanas.
> 
> Como bien decia cosmos2k, invertir en un 4 canales y una sèrie de prestaciones que no voy a dar uso....supongo que si sobra la pasta...burro grande ande o no ande. Para hobby y sabiendo que no lo voy a amortizar en trabajos y no necesito una precisión extraordinaria sobrepasar los 450 en estos momentos no es necesario.
> ...



Evidentemente comenzaste con un presupuesto y ya haz estirado bastante el presupuesto original... 

Es una lastima que no te hallas podido estirar un poquito mas.

El precio en batronix es de 450€ en alemania y no cobran envio dentro de la c. Europea, por que dices 530€?


----------



## Papatero (May 29, 2014)

Hahhh que mal....habia mirado el de 100Mhz y eran 500 y pico. Estoy empezando a arrepentirme xddd


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 29, 2014)

pues como dicen usar los 4 canales para un hobbista esta muy sobrado

yo digo por que fui estudiante y comprar un osciloscopio es aveces necesario para proyectos pero los precios te hacen retroceder.

ami mis compañeros de la superior me dijeron que los UNI-T eran recomendables por el precio los Rigol aca en mexico ni los habia escuchado mencionar mas que los conoci en este foro

y pues no se mas que nada depende del presupuesto y lo que uno lo va a utilizar, yo lo uso para calibrar tiempos en los microcontroladores y uno que otro invento por lo que 100Mhz me quedan muy sobrados.

asi que eleji uno de 60Mhz no por que me faltara presupuesto mas que nada dije ¿no creo necesitar mas? solo lo quiero para programar mis microcontroladores 
digo cada quien con sus espectativas


----------



## Papatero (May 29, 2014)

Si realmente fuesen necesarios 4 canales...para 1 vez...mejor comprar uno de esos usb, que los hay muy economicos y total cuesta menos q7e la inversión inicial. Aunque claro no solo son 4 canales más,  seguro que tecnológicamente debe ser mejor y con mas opciones. Igual me hubiese arrepentido si hubiera comprado un rigo u otro se estos que apenas llegan a los 200€, pero tenia claro que quería algo mas. A ver si me llega y os cuento.

Se me hace extraño que no haya nadie en el foro que pueda hablar del auni-t o hantek...tienen precios bastante asequibles.


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 29, 2014)

Hola:

Papatero de los Uni-T, Rigol y Owon te puedo hablar, no hace mucho he reparado un Uni-t con un canal fuera de servicio, la reparación costo dar con ella, lo bueno es que saque algunas notas y saque parte del esquema del canal estropeado, al final quedo como nuevo ya que suelo hacer mucho incapie en poner los componentes de las mismas tolerancias y marcas, pues a veces los amplificadores de TI no funcionan de igual manera que los de National, siempre hay ligeras diferencias y en un osciloscopio se notan bastante.
Realmente sobre los equipos de test hay mucho que hablar, pero lo mas importante es adaptarse a su funcionamiento y sobre todo saber de donde pecan y donde sobresalen, por supuesto esto lo sabes una vez comprado el equipo y es cuando te das cuenta de muchas cosas que en los folletos no se escriben.
Yo he trabajado durante años con equipos Tektronix, reparándolos, calibrándolos y demás, son equipos robustos y duraderos (pero como todos hasta que den un problema), he trabajado en este ramo desde que tenia 18 años, o sea 36 años en este mundo tan apasionante, siempre he sido un acérrimo de los Tektronix, y por supuesto me siguen gustando, pero a veces un árbol no te deja ver el bosque y siempre hay alguien que te hace el comentario...... "¿Has probado otras marcas?" Y realmente hace ya muchos años y aprendiendo de los mentores que te rodean comencé a comprar dentro de mis posibilidades equipos de marcas distintas, por supuesto respentando mis necesidades y mi corto presupuesto, entonces intente ir sustituyendo poco a poco los instrumentos que necesitaba por lo equivalentes en otras marcas, a veces los cambiaba a otras personas del ramo amigos mios yo entregaba un aparato funcionando correctamente por uno similar con algún problemilla, asi comencé a darme cuenta que en el mercado no solo hay una marca que lo hace todo, en el bosque hay muchos arboles con diferentes alturas y diferente madera. 
He ido consiguiendo los equipos de no mas de los años 95, todos ellos han destacado por diferentes cosas siendo los mas precisos en su época pero a dia de hoy perfectamente funcionales y mucho mas precisos y estables que muchos actuales además exentos de obsolescencia programada, pero con precios mucho mas bajos. todo este trasiego de equipos durante tantos años y tantas averias y calibraciones han alimentado aun mas mis conocimientos, y por supuesto me han ayudado a estar al dia en muchas cosas ya que al no ser el equipo de ningún cliente puedes hacer pruebas que de otra manera no me atreveria.

Ya se que a veces me extiendo pero como a Fogonazo especialmente y a otros muchos les gusta leer pues se lo dedico.

La gente que me conoce a veces me dicen que me fajo mucho en mis diseños y reparaciones, pero yo una reparación que no quede como de fabrica para mi no es una reparación. Otra cosa interesante es que estos equipos con unos años en la mayoría de ocasiones se pueden mejorar, ya que a veces los equipos empleados para su diagnostico y ajuste a dia de hoy suelen ser mas precisos, llegando a hacer calibraciones que ninguna marca podía hacer a nivel profesional en los años 80, pues no había los equipos de la precisión y estabilidad que hoy tenemos, ya se lo que estais pensando.
En un laboraratorio por ejemplo los generadores de funciones han de ser modernos, ya que de esa manera tendremos una incertidumbre muy baja y unas precisiones muy altas, y también muy buena estabilidad, siempre hay equipos que por lógica han de ser modernos, pero no es el caso de los osciloscopios.
Esto es todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Papatero (May 29, 2014)

Al resto no se, pero a mi me gusta leerte xdd soy curioso por naturaleza y tiendo a enfatizarla cuando hay algo que me llama la atención, como por ejemplo el tema de las calibraciones....solo pensar en los equipos que usáis se me hace la boca agua jeje.

Entre los motivos por los cuales me impuse un limite al presupuesto y no he comentado, es que existe la  posibilidad de que me decepcione el digital, y no consiga adaptarme, lo cual implicaría directamente....re ubicar mi escritorio o mesa de trabajo, y todas las estanterías para poder poner un osciloscopio analógico.  De segunda mano hay muchos, inclusive con las opciones digitales, como el kenwood de mi padre o un Promax, etc..mas me vale adaptarme, hay muchisimo sociloscopio, el Uni-t por el mismo o por menos dinero, la decisión por comprar un digital es para evitar mover todo el zulo completo, en analogico hubiese ahorrado dinero seguro.

Hace tiempo ya pregunte por el Hantek pero estilo multimetro portatil, el DSO 1060 (320x240 pixels) me frenaron, ahora son a 640x480 y los modelos que antes costaban 500€ ahora rondan los 350€, dejando en 500€ los modelos nuevos, uno de estos va a ser la siguiente compra, pero eso si con 60mhz suficiente, este si va a ser un caprichazo. 

 Por cierto tengo un viejo Fluke 83 con el lcd partido por una caida, pero aun funciona (recambios localizados en ebay eeuu) ¿tu los calibras? creo que tiene 20 años y si no los tiene...poco le falta. La mejor compra que hice!

A ver si me llega y subo alguna foto del Uni-T y mi zulo.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (May 29, 2014)

En Siglent.eu hay ofertas 'Combo' interesante: Osciloscopio+generador de ondas.
Tienes varias opciones en función de las necesidades. Puedes verlos...


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Papatero (May 30, 2014)

Bueno, pues al final me he decantado por el Uni-t UTD2102CEL encontré un post del que se habla sobre él y de alguien que ciertamente tenia las mismas dudas que yo. 

Esto lo copio y pego del autor.

Después de buscar por muchos foros de internet, puestos a filtrar las ofertas que encontraba con los datos que tenía todos tenían pegas y por tanto no encontraba ninguno "perfecto" para mis necesidades:

Tektronix: Baja resolución de pantalla, ruido alrededor de los 40khz por la fuente de alimentación, no tienen conexión con el PC ni FFT salvo en los modelos, todos por encima de los 600 euros, TDS-1002B y TDS1012B (monocromos) y TDS-2002b y TDS-2012b (color). Además, en todos los modelos, su memoria de muestreo en tiempo real es ridícula (2 Kbyte!!!).
Rigol: Aunque con muchísimas funciones y gran memoria de captura en tiempo real (1Mbyte), presentaba varios problemas "gordos" a última hora (enero 2010): El ruido que se mostraba en los foros (incluso viendo fotos) era importante tanto por la fuente de alimentación como por el "overcloqueo" del reloj del reloj de los conversores ADC. Además la pantalla era de baja resolución. Y por si fuera poco, a última hora el fabricante casi duplicó los precios de los modelos que había en eBay, pasando de unos 250 euros el modelo básico DS-1052 a más de 400 euros, dentro de una extraña política comercial de protección de marca. Además, en el blog http://www.eevblog.com/ se descubrío como convertir el modelo básico en DS-1102 con un mínimo cambio software (eso sí, a costa de más ruido), lo que ponía de manifiesto otra parte más de la oscura política comercial de este fabricante.
Atten: Sobre esta marca china, no había información de ningún tipo y la web daba poca confianza. En un foro chino encontré que los modelos eran clónicos de Rigol pero de peor calidad (lo que me hacía sospechar en incluso mayor ruido). Por especificaciones era casi clavado al rigol su modelo de 100MHz ADC-1102CA y además se me iba de precio (más de 400 euros).
UNI-T: Esta otra marca china ofrecía algo más de información que Atten y viendo las especificaciones y el web, parecía que daba cierta confianza. Aunque con menos funciones que el modelo de Rigol (pero suficientes para mí) su modelo UT-2102-CE cumplía a priori todas mis especificaciones, aunque el precio rozaba el límite de mi presupuesto y la pantalla seguía siendo de baja resolución aunque en color.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 30, 2014)

deja te cuento como es el UNI-T pues tengo uno
ruido pues se ve algo de ruido para señales muy bajas puede ser por que las puntas esas si son de mala calidad aunque poniendole unas buenas puntas quedaria bien.

una punta me salio mala eso si no me gusto , hasta los autos pecan de mala calidad en sus vestiduras 

pero del osciloscopio en si no me quejo tuve en el laboratorio donde estaba 2 osciloscopios y pues comparando se me hiso comodo el UNI-T

la conexion USB sinceramente se me hace inutil almenos que hagas un programa en labview para monitorear señal paro aun asi se me sigue hace poco practico conectarlo a la PC.

la memoria externa si me gusta pues haces capturas de pantalla y grabar hasta 20 fotos y lo mismo para 20 señales de referencia.

la pantalla es la clasica resolucion 320x240 y cuando guardas en la usb es la misma resolucion

fuera de eso esta coqueto aunque realmente dudo exigirle demasiado rara vez leere video , y en muy rara ocacion leere hasta 50mhz

asi que pues por eso lo elegi a 60Mhz pero eso depende a que te dediques.


----------



## Papatero (May 31, 2014)

Bueno ya lo he estrenado, éste es 800x600 100Mhz 1gs/s tiene algo de ruido aunque le hice la auto calibración, la ayuda en pantalla pedía que no hubiera señal, lo que no especifica es si la calibración hay que hacerla con sondas puestas y cerrando en bucle a masa, quitadas o con una carga de 50 ohms, a ver si alguien me puede informar. Supongo que en la calibración no interfiere la escala ni la base de tiempos.

Llevo cacharreandolo toda la el día, y ya le he hecho un hueco en la mesa.

Mis primeras impresiones.  

Muchas de las opciones basicas se hacen desde los menus verticales al lado de la pantalla, parece muy bonito pero es lento, por ejemplo.


El selector ac/dc se hace desde los menus lo cual es lento cuando en las opciones de pantalla estas en otro sitio como en la base de tiempos.

1 solo encoder para ajustar la sensibilidad de ambos canales, y tener que ajustar la base de tiempos desde las opciones del menú, es lento.

En cuanto a visualización, la ayuda está en español, la cantidad de ajustes u opciones esta bastabte bien, excepto las sondas....dejan mucho que desear.

A ver si mañana puedo subiros un video.


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 18, 2014)

Quiero comentar últimamente apareció un ruido en el canal 1 de ni osciloscopio rigol, es un ruido que nada tiene que ver con los 60Hz de la red, aunque lo pongo en corto ese canal igual sigue el ruido. 

El canal 2 funciona normal.

  Probando el software del canal 1 lo pongo a GND hay recién se desaparece, pero ya me deja sin canal 1.


----------



## javiermadx (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola a todos,a ver si me podeis ayudar,

Me gustaria comprarme un osciloscopio en el que pudiese ver señales de circuitos,en principio tanto analógicas como digitales.
Está claro que están caros y el precio depende de anchos de banda,etc.
He visto que existe alguna casa como Hantek que tienen tarjetas o dispositivos para ver las señales en la pantalla del ordenador,y son bastante más baratas que un osciloscopio.
Las preguntas que tengo son varias:
1 - En un osciloscopio o tarjeta digital puedo tambien ver señales analógicas?
2 . Los dispositivos como los de Hantek (las hay hasta de 60 euros),permiten realmente ver las señales de manera equivalente al del osciloscopio?
3 - Cual es la problemática principal de las tarjetas y de los osciloscopios?
4 - Que me aconsejais que compre ? y si puede ser alguna marca de buena relación calidad/precio?

Gracias anticipadas y saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 6, 2014)

javiermadx dijo:


> Hola a todos,a ver si me podeis ayudar,
> 
> Me gustaria comprarme un osciloscopio en el que pudiese ver señales de circuitos,en principio tanto analógicas como digitales.
> Está claro que están caros y el precio depende de anchos de banda,etc.
> ...



Hola, respondiendo a las preguntas:

1-Cierto, si es posible ver señales analógicas
2-Es el objetivo de esas tarjetas pero no siempre llegan a ser decentes
3-Ancho de banda, ruido, rango de amplitudes de entrada
4-Recomiendo ampliamente mejor ahorrar algo más de $ y comprar un osciloscopio como tal, en la actualidad hay muchas marcas y sabores para todos los bolsillos, queda en ti decidir cuál dependiendo de lo que haces o tienes pensado hacer.

También puedes ayudarte viendo videos promocionales de cada fabricante para que te des una idea de su interfaz gráfica que tienen los diferentes modelos


----------



## ni (Sep 17, 2014)

Bueno me estoy planteando la compra de un osciloscopio de unos 20 0 30 Mhz, y bueno he visto algunas opciones, obviamente estoy hablando de modelos de gama baja:

Osciloscopio por PC, como el picoscope o el hantek, o los cientos de clones de estos últimos ...

http://www.picotech.com/entry-level-oscilloscopes.html

http://www.hantek.com/en/ProductDetail_2_31.html

He leído por ahí que son una m**** y que es mejor un analógico, y eso me lleva a la segunda opción, analógicos:

http://www.gwinstek.com/en/product/productdetail.aspx?pid=3&mid=6&id=70

O uno usado, pero la gran mayoría de los que he visto aquí en México, no incluyen las puntas, y casi cuestan lo mismo que el anterior nuevo ...

Otra opción digitales:

El Rigol, lo ponen por las nubes en todos lados:

http://www.rigolna.com/products/digital-oscilloscopes/ds1000e/ds1102e/

Pero también he visto los tektronix de gama baja:

http://www.tek.com/oscilloscope/tbs1000-digital-storage-oscilloscope

Pero en este foro dicen que es tecnología de hace 20 años:

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgear/new-tek-tbs1000-scopes/ 

¿Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 17, 2014)

Amigo ni, aparte de los precios debes de considerar la orientación que le darás: audio, señales digitales, etc... y en base a ello elegir las prestaciones del equipo.
Checa los de marca UNI-T, son sencillos y medio baratos


----------



## agudklast (Oct 28, 2014)

Tengo una duda acerca de la velocidad de muestreo en tiempo equivalente de algunos osciloscopios digitales. entiendo a que se refiere y como funciona la tecnica de muestreo en tiempo equivalente, lo que no entiendo es "cómo se calculan la velocidad de muestreo en tiempo equivalente".
Adjunto un documento en pdf donde figura una tabla en la página 3. Allí muestra una serie de comparaciones entre el tiempo real y tiempo equivalente y donde hace referencia a una frecuencia de muestreo en tiempo equivalente de 25 GS/s. Es ese número el que no entiendo de donde surge o cómo se calcula.
Si alguien puede explicarme esta cuestión se lo agradeceré.
Saludos!


----------



## sucospain (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola a todos estoy pensando en comprar un osciloscopio, es analógico de la vieja escuela la verdad es que lo he visto barato, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión es un osciloscopio de la marca Hameg Modelo 312 a qui os dejo las especificaiones:

Hameg osciloscopio HM312-5
 osciloscopio de un solo canal
 2 circuitos integrados ;
Y- ancho de banda del amplificador 0-15 MHz ( -3dB )
X- amplificador de ancho de banda 0-1 MHz ( -3dB )
Barrer 0,3 s - 0,3 mS / cm , con una expansión 5 veces a 60 ns / cm. Construido en 500 Hz generador de onda cuadrada de Compensación de la sonda  

Viene sin sonda, una sonda de estas características ¿podría valerme? ( Sonda de Osciloscopio 40MHz con x1/x10 Switch) Gracias a todos saludos desde Madrid.
.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

sucospain dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy pensando en comprar un osciloscopio, es analógico de la vieja escuela la verdad es que lo he visto barato, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión es un osciloscopio de la marca Hameg Modelo 312 a qui os dejo las especificaiones:
> 
> Hameg osciloscopio HM312-5
> osciloscopio de un solo canal
> ...


Hola caro Don sucospain , acaso no pretendas trabajar arriba de 15Mhz y ese osciloscopio funciona realmente ao contento yo digo que SI vale a peña conpra el ya que aclaras el  tener un valor $$ modico y acessible  y quanto a la sonda de 40Mhz X1/X10 , SI esa serve en perfecto !!
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sucospain (Dic 9, 2014)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes. ya lo he pedido  la verdad que tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## ea6rf (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola que me osciloscopio me recomendais para rf , seria ajuste de emisoras de hf y vhf  que no sea muy caro , quizas estoy indeciso entre sobre mesa o bien para pc , me han dicho que con los de pc se puede romper con algun pico el ordenador , que me aconsejais?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Hola que me osciloscopio me recomendais para rf , seria ajuste de emisoras de hf y vhf  que no sea muy caro , quizas estoy indeciso entre sobre mesa o bien para pc , me han dicho que con los de pc se puede romper con algun pico el ordenador , que me aconsejais?


Bueno para trabajar con HF y VHF bajo 100Mhz  yo personalmente enpleyo mi viejo y fiel escudero "HP 1741A" que es uno de 100Mhz de banda pasante en los dos canales verticales. Haora para si trabajar en VHF y mas arriba haora canbio de equipo y enpleyo un analizador de espectros tanbien HP141T + un plug-in de RF hasta 1.2Ghz. , Son viejos equipos , verdaderos dinosauros electronicos pero mui prolijos porque funcionam ya 40años sin problemas Particularmente no me gusta los equipos  digitales prefiro aun los analogicos , jajajajajajajajajajaja. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Papatero (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola después de unos meses de uso con el digital, debo decir que estoy bastante decepcionado, y no porque funcione mal, si no mas bien porque no termino de acostumbrarme a él, demasiadas opciones entre submenus, hacen que cualquier ajuste sea un cachondeo, me ha recordado al nuevo citroen cactus, al que han anulado el panel central para añadir una pantalla tactil...muy bonita pero poco practica....hay que perder demasiado tiempo en ella para hacer algún cambio.

Pasar de AC a  DC, para usar los 2 canales al mismo tiempo, en mi caso solo hay un encoder, el otro es para la base de tiempos.... Después para las medidas rms, vpp o la base de tiempos en una zona concreta...moverse con los cursores es muy poco practico.


Pfff el problema es que no tengo espacio para poner un analógico, y la mesa es muy poco profunda, estoy por modificar toda la mesa, re ubicar mi pequeñisimo espacio de ocio y cambiar el digital por un analogico, igual busco uno de segunda mano y éste lo pongo a la venta, ya os contaré.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 11, 2015)

Creo haber visto digitales, pero con controles analógicos, es decir, perillas.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola:

Algunos digitales son complicados de manejar, no cabe duda que es solo cuestion del Firmware, si esta optimizado para el manejo o no. Yo tengo uno HP digital y estoy muy contento con el, es de los mas intuitivo que he visto y ademas muy rapido su ajuste, no cabe duda que tiene un pulsador de auto que "soluciona" a veces ciertas mediciones, pero cuando necesitas hacer alguna de manera especial hay que moverse por los menus, pero este es muy intuitivo y rapido como he dicho.
tambien tengo un TEK 2465A que va muy bien, es analogico, pero le faltan muchas cosas que tiene el digital, sobre todo la manejabilidad, es complicada a veces, y otras muchas dificil, son demasiados controles, demasiados pulsadores que al final no ves como simplificar las medidas a pesar de estar muy adaptado a ellos prefiero el HP.
Mi consejo es que intentes no chinarte con el y te des un tiempo para acostumbrarte, a veces es dificil y tedioso, pero al final seguro que lo conseguiras, mira bien los menus e inenta encontrar atajos casi siempre los hay.

Os comentare una disimetria a grandes rasgos y a modo de anecdota no os lo tomeis en serio aunque tenga cierta logica:
Para ver señales digitales no se necesita tener un osciloscopio digital que te mida en pantalla el RMS, VPP, POTENCIA, FRECUENCIA y un sinfin de medidas mas, pues son señales digitales, CEROS o UNOS, con un valor digital alto o bajo, por lo que es mas adecuado uno ANALOGICO.

Para señales ANALOGICAS y variables donde necesitamos saber muchos parametros de lo que medimos como los anteriores que cite necesitamos uno digital pues son los unicos que hacen ese tipo de medidas, por lo que a veces las elecciones estan cambiadas o bien borrosas.

Me di cuenta de esto pensando en lo que decias de tu osciloscopio.

Pero como te he dicho date un tiempo, sobre todo si no has tenido un osciloscopio hasta ahora, ten paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola buenas.

Estoy interesado en comprar un osciloscopio, a ser posible lo más bueno que haya en el mercado. Pero siempre mirando la relación calidad/precio (sí, también busco algo baratillo).

La pregunta es sencilla: ¿conocéis algún buen modelo que sea bueno y barato? Ya sé que ser bueno implica ser caro, pero hay modelos y modelos...

Por cierto, soy de España, como poca gente aquí. Por tanto aconsejadme sólo compras online, gracias.

De momento estoy al loro de lo que salga en ésta búsqueda:
http://es.aliexpress.com/premium/osc...ewCP=y&catId=0

Pero si alguno conoce alguna página con buenos modelos a buen precio, o me quiere dar algún consejo, pues mejor.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.

PD: No sé qué pensar de los osciloscopios USB. Dadme consejo también sobre ellos si los habéis tratado.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2015)

Yo he comprado unos cuantos owon a Contaval en Valencia.
Son "sencillos" pero no están mal por el precio que tienen.


----------



## tiago (Feb 17, 2015)

Yo, por Navidad me compré este
Tiene muchas posibilidades, y se ajustó al precio que quería gastar.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola:

Bivalvo tienes un extenso hilo donde se describen muchas opciones, asi que estudiatelo bien y no te precipites.
Solo piensa en el uso del mismo, si es a nivel aficionado o profesional, aunque parezca un argumento simple no lo es, piensa en su utilizacion, si es para uso particular puedes optar por culaquiera de las dos opciones, pero para uso profesional solo tienes una.

Lo del ruido en los digitales es inevitable, la incertidumbre de +/- un bit aumenta su excursion en pantalla a medida que se aumenta la sensibilidad del vertical, pero hay que estar seguros de que corresponde al la no deseada incertidumbre de +/- un bit y que por naturaleza y diseño del equipo tenga tendencia a producir ruido.

No te aconsejo los del tipo USB, no porque sean peores o mejores, simplemente porque no alcanzan a tener las prestaciones de los de sobremesa o los portatiles, a veces por razones dificiles de identificar tienen demasiado ruido a causa del ordendor al que estan conectados, y ademas hay veces que nuestro banco no tiene cerca un ordenador, teniendo que acercarlo al banco de trabajo disminuyendo el espacio de este, pero si es a nivel aficionado y sin pretensiones puedes adquirir uno del tipo USB, pero mi consejo es que lo pruebes antes de comprarlo y veras de lo que estoy hablando, hay tiendas que te permiten probarlo, pero no te puedo decir cuales ni de donde.


Saludos y suerte con tu eleccion.


----------



## altander (Feb 17, 2015)

Me ofrecieron un osciloscopio Hantek 5102b para que lo comprara tiene capacidad de 100Mhertz y 600 voltios me lo recomiendan para reparación de electrónica? ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Es una marca china al parecer especializada en osciloscopios ya que tiene una variedad muy amplia de equipos, cubriendo un muy amplio campo de necesidades, permanentemete esta sacando nuevos modelos.
Se puede doblar su ancho de banda, un amigo fuera de mi pais tienen un par de ellos y según su experiencia esta bastante satisfecho


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 19, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por mis respuestas.

Yo estoy interesado en las siguientes cualidades:

- Al menos 2 canales además de la opción de matemáticas (para sumar ondas, restarlas...)
- Una buena frecuencia, no de GHz, que eso los hace carísimos, pero sí del orden de los 50 o 100 MHz.
- Capacidad de guardar y exportar datos vía USB.
- La capacidad de incorporar generación de señales también me parece algo interesante, por aquello de no necesitar comprar el generador por otro lado. De todas formas podría prescindir de esto, ya que supongo que encarecerá demasiado el precio.
- Que incluya las sondas lo veo también importante. He oído que no todos las incluyen y son bastante caras...

Por estas cualidades me parece interesante el modelo que compartías, tiago.
Lo de la velocidad lo veo importante porque, aunque no creo que opere con altas velocidades (los micros con los que trabajo no suelen tenerla), resultaría frustrante no poder medir algún día una velocidad por ser algo más alta después de haberme gastado un buen dinero en un osciloscopio jajaja

Es para uso personal, COSMOS2K. Para montar un laboratorio en casa. No creo que tenga grandes requisitos pero no me convencen mucho los USB por lo mismo que tú dices. Aunque es verdad que son baratos, ofrecen menos prestaciones y yo busco precisión (en la medida de lo económicamente posible )...

Otra cosa, ¿me recomendaríais comprarlos en Aliexpress? No sé si fiarme, los osciloscopios son algo delicado...

Muchas gracias a todos,

un saludo.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola:

Te respondere a tu ultimo pasaje.
Los osciloscopios chinos que se muestran en la RED son eso, solo chinos y ademas muy bonitos en color.
Si lo que realmente queremos es precision tenemos que olvidarnos de los que cito y sobre todo de las marcas poco conocidas, pues funcionan bien un tiempo (lo se por experiencia), ¿Pero que ocurre cuando tengas que repararlo o calibrarlo? Buena pregunta me imagino. Yo no tengo nada de este tipo, mas que nada porque el dia que se estropee o tenga que hacer alguna calibracion NO HAY informacion para ello. Ocurre con casi todas las marcas chinas, necesitas una linea completa de esa marca inerconectada por USB (puede ser viable) y un software especial para ello, de lo contrario estaras comiendote el marron de no poder calibrarlo/repararlo a no ser que sea una averia mas visual y netamente reparable.
Pero es solo eso, mi consejo.
Si quieres precision olvidate de los osciloscopios chinos actuales de entre 200 y 500€, los de hace algunos años de la gama profesional le dan 1000 vueltas en todo. ¿Has probado un Tektronix o un HP de los de hace unos años?, Intenta si algun conocido tiene alguno que te muestre ademas de ser robustos su manera de medir y sus posibilidades, en mi foro suele haber algun video sobre el tema.
No cabe duda que con todas estas diferencias entre unos y otros a veces dejan a algunas personas quizas mas desorientadas. Pero la realidad es que si quieres precision, que haya informacion tecnica, que sea facil de calibrar y que existan muchas referencias de ello en la RED esta claro que no tienes que comprar un osciloscopio chino. 
Yo tengo varios HP y Tektronix, suelo trabajar mas con el HP por la precision ya que los Tek suelen tener hasta el 4% de error en las medidas del vertical y el 1 o 2% en horizontal, frente al 0,3 ~0,8 en vertical de mi HP y en horizontal el 0,001%, si le añades la manejabilidad te olvidas de los demas, de los primeros que te olvidarias seria de los chinos.
Respecto al generador mi consejo es que sea por separado, aunque haciendo memoria no recuerdo que osciloscopio lo tiene incorporado. Los generadores de funciones y formas de onda arbitrarios no son caros, aqui si puedes hacer uso del mercado chino, pues solo pecan de una cosa, y es la precision en frecuencia, de la que hablo en mi blog y como solucionarlo. Imaginate que si trabajas con audio ademas de cierta precision en frecuencia necesitaras una muy baja distorsion en la generacion de las ondas, por lo que a veces es dificil encontrar lo que se busca.
Recuerda: 
Los osciloscopios chinos son muy bonitos, si son en color aun mas, pero son solo eso.
La decision final la tienes tu, yo en este hilo he intentado despejar las dudas basandome en lo que entra en mi laboratorio.
Y por supuesto el bolsillo tambien influye en la decision final.

P.D.
Respecto a la velocidad mi HP es de 100 MHz pero llega a los 200 perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 19, 2015)

Cosmos, tienes razón, pero a veces cuesta adaptar la presión del presupuesto a lo que tenemos a tiro, y bueno, procuras hacerlo lo mejor que puedes teniendo en cuenta el campo de aplicación que le vas a dar.
Lo que me gustaría es que me dieses tu opinión sobre el Fluke 3380B si es que has llegado a tastarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 19, 2015)

bueno todos opinan en comprar fluke ,hp ,etc 
equipos que solo alguien adinerado o que lleva años en el oficio los utiliza.

yo tengo un UNI-T no son caros las puntas dejan que desear pero son soficiente para mis medidciones.
para arreglar equipo, programar interrupciones en los micros y ver las señales de los sensores de mi coche esta bastante sobrado.

soy ingeniero electronico y apesar de que he manejado equipo fluke y osciloscopios HP 
en mis tiliches tengo un multimetro mitzui que me sirve para hacer medidias rapidas y mi osciloscopio me agrada bastante.

mas que nada comprar un equipo que sirva tampoco comprar basura como esos osciloscopios de bolsillo chinos que miden 100khz eso yo creo que no sirve aparte que con el precio de esos osciloscopios chinos de bolsillo puedes comprar uno bueno usado


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 20, 2015)

Hace poco ha salido un osciloscopio fantastico, el Rigol DS1054z. tiene 4 canales, 12Mpts de memoria y es de 50Mhz a solo $400 nuevo (en USA). Yo estoy ahorrando para comprarme ése, pienso mandarlo a un familiar y que luego me lo reenvie.  

Ahora, hay mucha gente que esta reemplazando sus Rigol DS1052E (2 canales, 50Mhz) por los DS1054z y los estan vendiendo entre $220 y $280. Si alguien lo vendiera aca en sudamerica lo compraría, pero solo lo venden en el norte y en europa. El DS1052E ha sido por casi 5 años el mejor osciloscopio en relacion costo/beneficio asi que si consigues uno, pues esta bueno no?

Si quieres comprarte un osciloscopio por aliexpress, hazlo con confianza. Si el producto viene fallado y/o dañado puedes abrir una disputa y te devuelven el dinero. Yo he comprado un generador de funciones SDG1025 y me ha salido buenismo. Tambien he comprado componentes y demás, todo bien.
Tambien he comprado cosas que no salieron bien (un control de nintendo wii) pero abri la disputa y me devolvieron el dinero. Eso si, el proceso duro como 2 meses. Eso si, pide que te lo envien por EMS o por correo postal chino (demora), NUNCA por DHL, FEDEX, etc.

Recomiendo las siguientes marcas: Rigol, Siglent y Owon. Olvidate de los osciloscopios usb, ni que decir de los de bolsillo, son basura. Ahora los chinos estan de fiesta por el año nuevo creo, no se puede comprar nada por aliexpress hasta finales de febrero.

ah, me olvide decir que los rigol ds1052e y ds1054z son hackeables de 50Mhz a 100Mhz. Una maravilla no?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 20, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Cosmos, tienes razón, pero a veces cuesta adaptar la presión del presupuesto a lo que tenemos a tiro, y bueno, procuras hacerlo lo mejor que puedes teniendo en cuenta el campo de aplicación que le vas a dar.
> Lo que me gustaría es que me dieses tu opinión sobre el Fluke 3380B si es que has llegado a tastarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:

El Fluke 3380B es un buen equipo, ya les gustaria a los equipos chinos medir asi.

Si he reparado alguno del trafo de alta, y suelen fallar alguna vez del conector de los canales, pero es reparable al 100%, yo les mecabizo unas arandelas para que duren muchos años, los que salieros del laboratorio aun no han vuelto, y siguen funcionando perfectamente.
Si tienes uno de estos cuidalo son maravillas que por el precio que se encuentran en el mercado merece la pena antes que un chino.
Quede claro que nada tengo en contra de los productos chinos, solo que a ciertos niveles de precision necesarios y de calidad desaparecen de las listas. Aperte que no se ha dado el caso ¿Te imaginas un laboratorio de metrologia y calibracion equipado con productos chinos de baja calidad? Que por cierto tambien los hay de buena calidad, pero hay que pagarlos.

A ver no quiero desprestigiar ni a Rigol ni a Siglent ni Atten ni nada por el estilo, pero son equipos de 200 a 300€ que nada tienen que ver con los equipos profesionales de hace años y que ahora se pueden adquirir por precios muy buenos, simplemente son distintos y tienen muy distintas precisiones e incertidumbres, como se suele decir Ferrari es Ferrari y hay que darse cuenta de ello.

Saludos.





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> bueno todos opinan en comprar fluke ,hp ,etc
> equipos que solo alguien adinerado o que lleva años en el oficio los utiliza.
> 
> yo tengo un UNI-T no son caros las puntas dejan que desear pero son soficiente para mis medidciones.
> ...



Tienes razon en lo que dices, tu Uni-T seguro que a ti te sirve perfectamente, no cabe duda que a nivel aficionado esta mas que bien, pero hay muchas personas que necesitan cierta precision en las medidas como es mi caso, pero hablemos de los demas casos ya que el mio esta solucionado.
El osciloscopio que tu tienes esta bien, pero pongamonos en otra situacion. Imaginate que tu aficion esta orientada a la RF, el osciloscopio que tienes ya no te sirve, pues su limite de ancho de banda limita tus necesidades, entonces habra que pensar en uno analogico que tenga un ancho de banda mayor, ya no puedes recurrir a las marcas chinas, tendras que comprar algo fiable y que compla tus espectativas, el precio cambia por supuesto por lo que quizas tengas que recurrir a osciloscopios de segunda mano de hace unos años, que los hay y a buenos precios.
Imaginate que hace de 15 a 20 años un Tektronix 475 podia llegar a costar casi los 5000$ con todos los extras, es anlogico y llega perfectamente a los 250 MHz y hay todo un derroche de documentacion sobre el, salieron de ORO, yo tengo uno  en muy buen estado de una ediccion especial y los condensadores de la fuente en capacidad estan por encima de lo que pone en su nomenclatura y el ESR a igual capacidad y voltaje que los modernos de bajo ESR estan muy por debajo, por lo que se deduce que no han sido fabricados con obsolescencia programada, los de hoy en dia TODOS, estan diseñados para el consumismo, cuando fallan de alguna cosa no hay documentacion de ningun tipo, ni esquemas ni repuestos especiales, por lo que se va al contenedor. Los equipos de mas años estan concebidos con mas del 75% en los peores casos de electronica convencional, por lo que pueden ser reparados con cierta facilidad.
Podria seguir hablando del tema, pero considero que por cuestiones de "bolsillo" y otras muy personales de cada uno, unos compran osciloscopios chinos y otros buscan algo mas robusto y preciso, no todos tienen las mismas posibilidades, pero yo si puedo esquivo las marcas baratas chinas por un monton de razones obvias.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2015)

Digo lo del Fluke porque se lo han ofrecido a un amigo por unos 300€, y me pidió opinión.
Como no conozco el aparato, he preguntado a ver que opinión merecía en cuanto a robustez y posibilidades de reparación.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 21, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Digo lo del Fluke porque se lo han ofrecido a un amigo por unos 300€, y me pidió opinión.
> Como no conozco el aparato, he preguntado a ver que opinión merecía en cuanto a robustez y posibilidades de reparación.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:

Mi consejo es que si podeis lo probeis antes de comprarlo, es un buen equipo y ademas si esta en buen estado pues mejor aun. Aun necesitando una calibracion es muy interesante y no es caro.

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 23, 2015)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, me han servido de gran ayuda.

Para mi caso no busco precisión extrema (un HP resultaría excesivo en precio) así que he estado echando un ojo a todos ellos y el que más interesante me resulta es el Rigol DS1054z, todo lo que podáis contarme de este bicho me sería de gran ayuda.

Un saludo!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola:

Ya veo que tienes tu eleccion, espero que te sientas agusto con el.

Yo ya no tengo mas respuestas sobre este tema, asi que espero que los que lo lean la primera vez sepan leer desde el principio para no repetir ni preguntas ni respuestas.

Gracias a todos y especialmente a los agradecidos que han dado su "Me Gusta"

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 23, 2015)

No estoy acostumbrado a que exista eso del "Me gusta" en un foro  se me seguirá haciendo raro siempre

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, COSMOS2K. Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, además si por mi fuera sería partidario siempre de buscar la mayor precisión, no te quepa duda. Soy muy maniático con la precisión (cuando uso la calculadora siempre cojo unos 6 o 7 dígitos para escribir los resultados en papel ) y realmente me encantaría buscar un osciloscopio fino... Pero es el bolsillo el que no me lo permite. Por eso busco la mejor calidad/precio, sino buscaría el mejor precio 

Gracias por tu ayuda, que no es en vano, quedará ahí registrada para futuras consultas de foreros, o para que algún buscador no logueado lo encuentre a través de internet.

Gracias a todos, informaré con los resultados.

Un saludo.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 23, 2015)

Si estás interesado en el DS1054Z aca te dejo un video resumen de las principales caracteristicas del equipo. Esta en ingles, espero que estés familiarizado con el acento australiano. 






Lo que mas me gusta del osciloscopio es que tiene un decodificador de RS232, I2C, SPI, etc. Y con los 4 canales tienes de sobra, puedes hasta ver un bus spi, todo al mismo tiempo! A eso súmale unos alucinantes 24Mpts de profundidad de memoria y a que se puede desbloquear para sacarle 100Mhz 
En verdad, creo que este es el mejor equipo costo/beneficio de la gama de entrada (entry level). No se puede conseguir uno mejor por los $400 que cuesta.


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 25, 2015)

Muchas gracias por el video, kiwhilario!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 1, 2015)

Está muy lindo ese Rigol, mejoraron muchísimo la pantalla respecto al modelo anterior.


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 10, 2015)

Buenas, hoy me compré este osciloscopio y quería saber si alguien escuchó nombrar la marca alguna vez, estuve buscando un poco por google pero es poco y nada lo que hay. Al parecer era una empresa india. 
Tenía uno Hantek por USB pero no me convencía para nada, tienen mucho ruido de muestreo (al menos el que me tocó), con este estuve probando hace un rato con una senoidal de 2mV PaP y hay una diferencia enorme.
Tiene 4 canales y es de 30MHz y lo conseguí por muy buen precio.
Tengo el manual con todos los esquemas, así que si alguien está interesado avise y le pego una escaneada.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 10, 2015)

En las fotos no se alcanza a apreciar la marca pero lo que si veo es que el CRT es marca Philips, que a mi parecer no es mala en la fabricación de osciloscopios análogicos. 

Salu2


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 10, 2015)

La marca es Larsen & Toubro, estaba en el título del mensaje  me dejó más tranquilo ver que el TRC es Philips porque si era de la misma marca que el aparato iba a ser imposible reemplazarlo en caso de ser necesario. Igual no creo que sean fáciles de conseguir


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 10, 2015)

Cierto, no lo noté en su momento. La marca como tal no la he escuchado aquí en México pero juzgando el PCB la calidad salta a la vista. 

Como comentario, un tío me obsequió hace algunos años un osciloscopio analógico Philips, este osciloscopio es de los 80's. No ha sufrido uso constante pero aún a esta fecha el equipo sigue funcionando bien


----------



## ponmelo (Jun 3, 2015)

El osciloscopio Rigol DS1074Z es una pasada, han mejorado muchísimo respecto a la familia DS1052E que eran los económicos de Rigol. La velocidad de captura es una pasada y el tener un osciloscopio de 4 canales a precio de un 2 canales merece la pena. !Nunca sabes cuando vas a necesitar medir una señal trifásica!

Yo prefiero no comprar en Alemania porque si falla en la garantía lo tengo que enviar allí (si no al chino de turno), prefiero comprar en España, por ejemplo el último Rigol lo cogí en una tienda de Madrid que distribuyen Rigol, se llama Ditecom y no he tenido problemas, eso sí no tenían en stock el que necesitaba pero como tenían el mismo Rigol con generador integrado, me lo pillé y me ha sacado de más de un apuro.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 3, 2015)

ponmelo dijo:


> El osciloscopio Rigol DS1074Z es una pasada, han mejorado muchísimo respecto a la familia DS1052E que eran los económicos de Rigol. La velocidad de captura es una pasada y el tener un osciloscopio de 4 canales a precio de un 2 canales merece la pena. !Nunca sabes cuando vas a necesitar medir una señal trifásica!
> 
> Yo prefiero no comprar en Alemania porque si falla en la garantía lo tengo que enviar allí (si no al chino de turno), prefiero comprar en España, por ejemplo el último Rigol lo cogí en una tienda de Madrid que distribuyen Rigol, se llama Ditecom y no he tenido problemas, eso sí no tenían en stock el que necesitaba pero como tenían el mismo Rigol con generador integrado, me lo pillé y me ha sacado de más de un apuro.



Hola:

Cierto, estoy contigo, por ello la primerísima marca que siempre miro es PROMAX, hay osciloscopios desde los 600 y pico €, pero la calidad de PROMAX es indiscutible y además en España.
Yo suelo reparar y calibrar bastantes, y siempre que es un PROMAX me sorprende por su impecable funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## ponmelo (Jun 3, 2015)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Cierto, estoy contigo, por ello la primerísima marca que siempre miro es PROMAX, hay osciloscopios desde los 600 y pico €, pero la calidad de PROMAX es indiscutible y además en España.
> Yo suelo reparar y calibrar bastantes, y siempre que es un PROMAX me sorprende por su impecable funcionamiento.
> ...



No comparto la misma opinión que tienes tú. Hace tiempo Promax era una muy buena marca porque fabricaba sus propios osciloscopios y tenía laboratorio de reparación. Hace mucho que no, hace como todos los fabricantes, compra al chino y les pone su marca. Empezaron con los Instek, eligieron un modelo no muy potente y que al poco descatalogó Instek. Como compraron muchos todavía los he visto en su web. Ultradescatalogado y caros con respecto al precio de Instek.

Ahora han hecho lo mismo con Owon, de los peores osciloscopios del mercado. Si miras en el gurú de EEVblog el análisis que hizo del mejor que tienen te asustarías. Como no puedo poner enlaces si buscas en google "eevblog owon sds7102" al mirar el video en el minuto 33:36 verás que su fatal defecto es el disparo. No dispara bien!!! Si luego continuas mirando verás que en comparación con el peor de Rigol, el DS1052E, éste último captura señales que el otro ni ve!! Ya no seguí mirando porque lo descarté y me fui a Rigol. ¿Cómo voy a detectar si tengo un pico si no es capaz de disparar bien? ¿a ver si lo pillo por suerte y es muy repetitivo?

Ojo con lo que se compra, que luego se lleva uno sustos al creer en una marca de juventud.


----------



## ponmelo (Jun 3, 2015)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas, hoy me compré este osciloscopio y quería saber si alguien escuchó nombrar la marca alguna vez, estuve buscando un poco por google pero es poco y nada lo que hay. Al parecer era una empresa india.
> Tenía uno Hantek por USB pero no me convencía para nada, tienen mucho ruido de muestreo (al menos el que me tocó), con este estuve probando hace un rato con una senoidal de 2mV PaP y hay una diferencia enorme.
> Tiene 4 canales y es de 30MHz y lo conseguí por muy buen precio.
> Tengo el manual con todos los esquemas, así que si alguien está interesado avise y le pego una escaneada.
> ...



Hola,
No me extraña que no te gustara el Hantek, distan mucho que desear, sobre todo con la presentación de su software. Hace muchos años tuve uno, el software era lo peor. Me hice una aplicación en VB para controlarlo y la señal que obtuve fue mucho mejor. Creo que utilizan una librería de dibujo estándar y no optimizada, sin interpolación sinc ni nada de nada. Además se estropeó muy rápido y sin hacerle nada "dañino". 

He probado osciloscopios USB de Pico y de CleverScope. El Pico es muy bueno y su software espectacular, te lo puedes bajar para verlo, un montón de opciones incluso decodificación de protocolos, funciones matemáticas que añaden filtros paso bajo, paso alto, ... la caña. Tengo un PicoScope 2204 de los antiguos (que eran un poco más grandes y va de coña) los nuevos he visto que caben en el bolsillo.

Los CleverScope tenían un soft diferente, no era tan intuitivo, más para ingenieros pero con una calidad bárbara, claro que parten de los 10 bits.

Otro que me gustó pero ya está descatalogado es el de Acute, también era de 10 bits pero con un precio muy bueno. Lástima, ya no venden ese modelo y los nuevos son de 8 bits y más caros.

Me quedo con Pico para osciloscopio USB.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 3, 2015)

Hola:

A ver, vamos a dejar algunas cosas en su sitio:

Cuando yo reparo o calibro un osciloscopio lo hago con los criterios y argumentos con los que ha sido fabricado. En ningún momento los PROMAX han estado por debajo de tales criterios, o sea que las características que determinan su funcionamiento y alcances están dentro de lo normal, en la mayoría de los casos un poco por encima.
Los únicos que no escriben "bien" las características de estos equipos son los chinos, ni Owon, Instek, Rigol y demás familia numerosa, son fabricados de manera muy corriente y moliente (por decir algo), mientras que los que compra PROMAX lo hace con CALIDAD CONCERTADA, y el que no pase el control no lo aceptan, mientras que el resto de maquinas chinas van al mercado de una u otra manera.
El foro de EEVBLOG lo conozco y además soy miembro desde hace mucho tiempo. Ten en cuenta que en ese foro hay mucha gente inteligente, pero nadie es dios y el foro tampoco es el cielo por muchas razones, ya que hay maquinas de la misma marca y modelo fabricadas en distintos sitios y con diferentes calidades, por lo que a veces comparar esta demás. La mayoría de las veces es mejor palparlo uno mismo que ver un BLOG.

En mi caso teniendo 4 osciloscopios (no importan las marcas ni modelos) y habiendo trabajado en una de las marcas punteras (o casi) de estas que no he citado (no es PROMAX) te puedo decir que a veces viendo cualquier Owon, Rigol o cualquier otra te da la risa, conste que en todo momento estoy hablando de maquinas profesionales, pero de bajo costo, o sea modelos básicos o medio-básicos.
Realmente a dia de hoy solo hay una marca seria en este tipo de equipos de medida (no la citare), y solo un par de ellas mas, quizás tres que se pueden utilizar en metrología por cumplir la normativa requerida.
No cabe duda que de entre los "chinos" quizas Owon o Rigol sean de los mejor dotados, y no cabe duda que los mas famosos, y a nivel aficionado están bien, pero cuando necesitas algo serio olvídate de los chinos, no tienen ni manual técnico ni infomacion técnica como la tienen por ejemplo los PROMAX sin ir mas lejos. Quiero dejar claro que halando tanto como lo he hecho de PROMAX quizás alguien piense que tengo algo que ver con esta marca, no es asi, tampoco tengo ningún equipo de medida de esta marca, pues no tienen la precisión ni estabilidad que yo necesito, solo que muchos de los que he calibrado o reparado me han sorprendido, aunque son modelos un poco mas viejitos que de los que estamos hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## martin12as (Jun 20, 2015)

hola, quería pedir consejos para comprar algún osciloscopio, el primer factor a tener en cuenta es que soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, y realizo algunos proyectos de aficionado solamente, nada profesional por ahora, me gusta hacer cosas con microcontroladores, fuentes switching y algo de audio, aunque quizás en el futuro pueda ampliar a otra ramas. para saber cuantos mhz y demás funciones necesito?

el segundo factor seria el precio, creo que podría llegar a gastar como máximo $6500 o $7000

algunos de los modelos que estuve viendo por ejemplo serian:

*Rigol* Ds1052e $5200

*UNI-T* UTD2025CL $4500 de esta marca hay modelos mejores como el UTD2062CE en $5600, pero están sin stock

*GW-INSTEK* GDS-1052U $6000

*KEYSIGHT TECHNOLOGIES* DSO1052B $6700

y por ultimo, quiero comprar algo 0km, en argentina, y que se pueda conectar a la pc

espero haber brindado información suficiente para que me puedan ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2015)

Estoy viejo y desactualizado con las marcas actuales, jajaja, pero históricamente eran Leader, Tektronix, Hitachi, y algunas otras que no recuerdo.

Mas allá de las prestaciones del osciloscopio que necesitas, tendrías que evaluar si debe ser digital (lcd) o analógico, en mi caso particular con las maquinas que yo trabajo solo me sirve analógico, de tubo, he probado digitales y no puedo ver lo que cualquier trc me muestra, pero son casos muy específicos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 22, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Estoy viejo y desactualizado con las marcas actuales, jajaja, pero históricamente eran Leader, Tektronix, Hitachi, y algunas otras que no recuerdo.
> 
> Mas allá de las prestaciones del osciloscopio que necesitas, tendrías que evaluar si debe ser digital (lcd) o analógico, en mi caso particular con las maquinas que yo trabajo solo me sirve analógico, de tubo, he probado digitales y no puedo ver lo que cualquier trc me muestra, pero son casos muy específicos.



Hola:

No necesariamente los digitales como tu has citado tienen pantalla LCD, hay muchos de marcas con cierto prestigio digitales con TRC. 
También hay analógicos con pantalla LCD, bastantes mas de lo que a veces pensamos, en si la pantalla no determina que sea analógico o digital.

Por otro lado te diré que lo que captures con un buen digital jamás lo veras en uno analógico, ya que los digitales capturan oscilogramas no repetitivos que en un analógico ni se entera de que existen, la diferencia en este sentido es abismal.
Cada tipo de osciloscopio esta concebido para un abanico de trabajos concreto, pero a dia de hoy y excluyendo a los de marcas chinas el resto de digitales miden de todo sin problemas, pero un analógico no, si bien cada uno me imagino que es lo que necesita en cada caso.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2015)

Si si, es verdad que los hay con trc y digitales, por eso aclaré "LCD", a esa parte me refería yo.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2015)

Compré un Rigol ds2072 en el 2012, y me da lástima no usarlo todos los días, a veces pasa hasta 1 semana 
En su momento preferí gastar un poco más para pasar a la serie ds2xxx en vez de ds1xxx; y además hay algunas "personalizaciones" que se pueden hacer para ampliar el ancho de banda (no lo hice, pero sé que existe) y otras características extras.

Te diría que busques por youtube gente que hace comparativas de osciloscopios (fundamental entender inglés oral), que hay muchos y hablan de características y funcionalidades con todo detalle.
https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog/search?query=rigol








Y bucear por este foro también me ayudó: http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgear/

En cuanto a prestaciones para trabajar con micros, la verdad no me falta nada, quizás estoy sobrado, pero lo elegí más por prestaciones/precio que por lo que realmente preciso.


----------



## martin12as (Jun 22, 2015)

gracias por la ayuda, creo que voy a comprar el rigol, vi varios lugares que lo recomiendan, las otras marcas no parecen muy conocidas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 23, 2015)

digo yo tengo un uni-t es coreano no se si es de bajas prestaciones o altas pero para microcontroladores y sensores del coche esta muy bien yo no hago transformadas rapidas de fourier ni esas jaladas

lo que si puedo decir es que no tiene caso si usas un multimetro fluke o un equipo tektronix si lo vas a ocupar para hobie.

yo raravez ocupo el osciloscopio pues generalmente uso el multimetro e imagino la falla o en su defecto uso un simulador para ver que pasa cuando diseño algo.

yo diria que busquen algo mas al presupuesto pues de que sirve gastar demaciado si no se va a ocupar o no se sabe ni lo que uno tiene


----------



## Marcelming (Jul 12, 2015)

Hola, como dice el titulo no se por que osciloscopio decidirme.... Bueno primero lo primero, datos:

Es la primera vez que compro un osciloscopio, nunca he trabajado con uno mas que en la universidad hace buenos años y muy poco, resulta que ahora lo necesito para medir resonancias electro acústicas y aprender a sacarle el máximo en el proceso ( años trabajando con electrónica y preguntar esto me da hasta vergüenza : ) pero mas vergüenza me daría quedar en la ignorancia ).
Básicamente tengo 3 opciones debido a locación y presupuesto (Estoy en Bolivia, acá solo hay en casas especializadas y con un sobre precio tremendo, por ejemplo uno chino que esta en 200 USD en internet aquí esta por encima de 1.300USD, una locura), planeo gastar al rededor de 250USD, ok las opciones son:

1)Pedir uno de la china. (Calidad?)
No tengo idea cual y calculo que el porte puede ser elevado además del riesgo que siempre implica el envió, tarda en promedio 8 a 9 semanas que llegue un pedido de China por experiencia.

Precio: ¿?

2) Tectronix 454A
Este es de un amigo, obviamente esta usado pero en teoría funciona perfectamente, leí en internet que son muy buenos y de hecho los usan bastante mas de lo que pensaba aun siendo de la década del 60, tiene buena pinta y por lo que averigüé hasta el momento es mi opcion favorita.

Analógico
150Mhz, 2 canales
Viene con sondas (no se cuales pero me dijo que trae)

Precio: 100USD








3) Philips PM 3207
Usado tambien, del mismo amigo, de este modelo no se mucho al respecto.

Analógico
15Mhz, 2 canales
Viene con sondas ( no se cuales pero dijo que trae)

Precio: 150USD






Ok, esas son las opciones, espero que puedan ayudarme a decidir ya sea por uno de ellos u otra opción que yo no conozca, verdaderamente al momento no tengo ni idea pero me gusta el tektronix por la calidad ( según lo que leí) claro que no se si merezca comprarlo o esta muy antiguo... Ustedes dirán, desde ya muchas gracias, espero sus comentarios.

P.D.: Las fotos son de los equipos reales, aún no puedo colocar link a mis fotos (usuario nuevo) así que para verlas hay que dar click derecho en el recuadro y "abrir imagen en pestaña nueva".
Gracias por mover mi post al lugar correcto, buscare con mas cuidado en el futuro antes de crear uno nuevo


----------



## ALE777 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola Amig@s!
Les muestro unas imagenes del Osciloscopio que me compre ayer, un SIGLENT SDS-1052DL-50MHz (Es el unico modelo que mi bolsillo me permitio comprar). SI, ya se que es CHINO, pero el uso que le voy a dar es para mi casa, para mis proyectos personales. Hace varios años que queria tener uno, y ahora mi presupuesto me permitio comprar este. Espero sus opiniones y comentarios, saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 14, 2015)

yo aveces pienso que los osciloscopios son los mismos 

solo lo que cambia es el firmware y la marca ese se parece mucho al que tengo y pienso que son el mismo que el rigol , no se solo sospecho

es como las tablets tienen diferente fabricante y mismo relleno


----------



## ALE777 (Jul 15, 2015)

SI, estimado Trilo - BYTE, es cierto lo que escribis, lo mismo pasa con los reproductores de DVD, mp3, y otros artefactos de origen CHINO...solo le cambian la caja y el nombre...


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola, en este hilo varias veces se mencionó el PC_Oscilloscope DSO 1022, yo lo tengo hace tiempo, ultimamente tuve un crash de PC y cambié a una asus que ya viene con el pu... windows 8 y no logro hacerlo funcionar con este sistema operativo, pregunto si alguien tiene los drivers. El osciloscopiop es este
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/DSO-1022-Digital-Oscilloscope-Bandwidth/dp/B00DXGQ7SM[/ame]
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2015)

¿Y por qué no, un downgrade al  "Seven"?

*¿O tenía XP?*, en ese caso, le sería más dificil conseguir los drivers, pero se pueden usar posteriores, solo que "algunos".


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 21, 2015)

es verdad no entiendo por que todos quieren tener lo ultimo en windows

yo tengo una computadora perfectamente funcional con XP le quite el vista para hacerla XP y mi computadora "LAP" actual la tengo en 7 nada mas por que asi vino de fabrica y los drivers no soportan XP

pero yo trabaje en un laboratorio donde en pleno 2014 aun usaban maquinas i386DX con 8Mb en RAM solo por que el software estaba escrito para esas maquinas.

aveces es mejor usar el software adecuado para el hardware adecuado


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 21, 2015)

La verdad el w8 con la bendita barra lateral lo estoy llegando a odiar, la máquina ya viene con este SO y la verdad es bastante complejo cambiar a seven, asi que opte por dejar lo que venía. 
Para ppp, intento correrlo en xp o seven pero no da bola. es eso lo que me sugerís?


----------



## josemaX (Sep 22, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, en este hilo varias veces se mencionó el PC_Oscilloscope DSO 1022, yo lo tengo hace tiempo, ultimamente tuve un crash de PC y cambié a una asus que ya viene con el pu... windows 8 y no logro hacerlo funcionar con este sistema operativo, pregunto si alguien tiene los drivers. El osciloscopiop es este
> http://www.amazon.com/DSO-1022-Digital-Oscilloscope-Bandwidth/dp/B00DXGQ7SM
> Saludos y gracias de antemano



Y si instalas una máquina virtual (ej. VirtualBox) con XP o W7 para estas cosas?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola:

No hace mucho escribi sobre el tema, nunca aconseje la compra de estos osciloscopios, y esta es una de las razones, pero de igual manera ocurre con otros aparatos que se conectan al PC.

Los PC están sujetos a cambios intrínsecos de software/firmware, asi como también los periféricos que conectamos a ellos, pero lo curioso es que estos periféricos son validos durante un periodo de tiempo, y al terminar este la marca deja de crear software, firmware y drivers para ellos, por lo que al cabo de unos pocos años ocurre lo inesperado.

Cesar yo intentaría lo siguiente:
Si tienes los drivers del W7 preparalos en una carpeta y después de entrar en Panel de control/sistema/administrador de dispositivos. Con el osciloscopio conectado y encendido intenta ver si hay algún periférico con problemas, si asi es con el botón derecho intenta desinstalar los drivers (si es que ya ha asignado alguno), si se deja hacer esto a continuacion intenta meter los del W7 diciéndole la carpeta, si no consigues nada prueba lo siguiente.

Administrador de dispositivos/pestaña "ACCION"/Agregar harware heredado/Siguiente/Inastalar el harware seleccionado manualmente (avanzado). En la lista (hay que fijarse muy bien) estará el interface que comunica con el osciloscopio, tendremos que poder distinguirlo, si no es posible habrá que memorizar todos los que hay y después salir de esta ventana, desconectar el osciloscopio y volver a entrar en el listado de periféricos asi quizás nos demos cuenta cual falta de la lista.
Si logramos identificarlo le diremos donde están los drivers, seguro nos dira que no están hechos para W8 y nos advertirá, le damos aceptar hata finalizar el proceso.
Curiosamente los driver de W7 y W8 no son muy distintos a no ser que uno de ellos sea de 64 bits, por lo que servirán siempre hablando de la misma maquina y sus periféricos, solo que no estarán firmados digitalmente para ese S.O. pero seguro que servirán, yo lo hago a menudo y sin problema, pero si son para XP lo mas probable es que no sirvan.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 22, 2015)

Estimado cosmos, juro que me acordé de vos cuando vi la incompatibilidad con W8, estuve a punto de mandarte un mensaje al foro de anty, pero hace tiempo no veo por ahí. Voy a hacer lo que me recomiendas antes de instales virtualpc, gracias por tu tiempo y te mando un afectuoso saludo


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 26, 2015)

ALE777 dijo:


> Hola Amig@s!
> Les muestro unas imagenes del Osciloscopio que me compre ayer, un SIGLENT SDS-1052DL-50MHz (Es el unico modelo que mi bolsillo me permitio comprar). SI, ya se que es CHINO, pero el uso que le voy a dar es para mi casa, para mis proyectos personales. Hace varios años que queria tener uno, y ahora mi presupuesto me permitio comprar este. Espero sus opiniones y comentarios, saludos!
> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i427/ale7777/ELECTRONICA/IMG_6719.jpg
> 
> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i427/ale7777/ELECTRONICA/IMG_6723.jpg



Hola:

Perdon por no haber visto el mensaje antes.
Es un buen osciloscopio, y por ser el que te permite tu bolsillo pues seguro que para ti es el mejor del mundo, yo pensaria eso, pues lo tienes a tu alcance y te lo has currado para poder conprarlo, ENHORABUENA.

Te dire que Siglent tiene muy buen servicio en cuanto a software y firmware, manuales etc. A pesar de ser chino es uno de los mejor construidos. 
Solo cuidalo y ojea bien el software y firmware que puedes encontrar en su pagina, veras como te dara mas alegrias que otra cosa.

ENHORABUENA DE NUEVO y DISFRUTALO.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## dayo (Mar 30, 2016)

Mis dos opciones son : LG-OS5020 (20MHz) o Leader LBO 523 (40MHz). Nunca he tenido uno pero por eso queria que me ayudaran con esto. 

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2016)

Pon los enlaces que soy muy muy vago para buscarlos


----------



## dayo (Mar 30, 2016)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-456086423-osciliscopio-hameg-hm205-2-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-459378060-osciloscopio-leader-40-mhz-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-460860895-osciloscopio-de-20mhz-_JM_


----------



## Electrosonic (Abr 14, 2016)

Hola:

Estoy pensando en montar un taller de electrónica “semi-profesional” con un presupuesto limitado. Todavía tengo que aprender bastantes cosas y ponerme al día. Sería para reparar placas electrónicas de maquinas industriales y reparación de maquinas de soldar.
Aunque sé que son osciloscopios de gama baja, estoy pensando en comprar un osciloscopio nuevo que sería uno de estos dos:

1-Rigol DS 1054 Z (339 € + IVA).
2-Tektronix TBS 1052 B (456 € + IVA).

Sé que comprar uno de segunda mano con más ancho de banda sería mejor, pero no me fío del estado en que pueda estar.
Por favor, ¿me podríais dar algún consejo?
Aunque tendrán sus limitaciones ¿podría hacer las reparaciones con alguno de estos osciloscopios sin problemas?

Un saludo!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2016)

Depende de que es lo que repares.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 15, 2016)

el 90% de las reparaciones no requieren osciloscopio.

yo lo uso para revisar los sensores de los coches y ver que tal anda el sensor de oxigeno.
fuera de eso puro multimetro.


----------



## Electrosonic (Abr 17, 2016)

Gracias Scooter y Trillo-Byte por vuestras  respuestas. Soy consciente que lo que voy a utilizar al 100% será el polímetro y que el osciloscopio menos, pero sí que creo que en placas nuevas o en las que no encuentres la avería pueda ser una ayuda extra. 
¿Qué opináis de los osciloscopios MSO? Sube mucho de precio y no sé si realmente será imprescindible o si seré capaz de sacarle todo el partido. Me imagino que con un osciloscopio digital normal en principio me será suficiente.
¿Sabeís si con el osciloscopio Rigol de 4 canales se miden correctamente señales digitales?
Perdonad que haga tantas preguntas pero estoy acostumbrado a utilizar analizadores de redes pero no osciloscopios.


----------



## Dan2013 (Abr 29, 2016)

Quiero adquirir mi primer osciloscopio y he encontrado un fluke 97. Trabaja a 50 Mhz con 25 MSa/s de 2 canales. Lo que quisiera saber es:

-¿Es una buena adquisicion?
-¿En este caso importa que la velocidad de muestreo sea menor que la frecuencia de trabajo?

Desde ya saludos y gracias por las respuestas.

Aqui una imagen:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 30, 2016)

yo opino que es una exelente compra para ser portatil


----------



## ea6rf (Abr 30, 2016)

Que precio? En euros si puede see

no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola:

Recuerda lo que te dice EA6RF tiene razon, el precio dice el 50% de su estado, y ademas siempre se ponen fotos de equipos en mejor estado, pasa casi siempre.

Mirar el estado de la pantalla, repare muchos con problemas de pantalla por envejecimiento de los adesivos que se utilizaban en su epoca, envejecen por la rediacion ultra-violeta.

Suerte con la compra.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 30, 2016)

ohh mira pense que ya lo habia comprado.

si es para apenas comprar yo solo lo compraria usado siempre y cuando sea mas barato que uno normal.
si no es asi no lo compraria.


----------



## Dan2013 (Abr 30, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas. Todavia no lo he comprado, me lo estan vendiendo en 58 usd en mi pais. Sobre lo de la pantalla veo que se ve en exelentes condiciones.

Pero quisiera saber si no hay problema con el que la velocidad de muestreo sea menor que el soporte maximo de frecuencia (osea 50 MHz).

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola:

Pues te dire que han pasado muchos por mis manos de la serie 9X de fluke y el refresco de pantalla se hace de manera automatica y por supuesto no se corresponde con la velocidad de muestreo. Esto no puede ser de otra forma (y lo explico sin extenderme (si puedo)) Los cristales liquidos con cianobifenilo o cianotrifenilo como es el caso tienen una frecuencia muy baja de refresco o si son multiplexados pues lo mismo, para solventar esos bajos tiempos de refresco se diseño el TFT que en si son transistores (por asi decirlo) y son realmente muy rapidos.
En los osciloscopios de tubo de rayos catodicos (TRC) con defexion electrostatica son en si una valvula electronica que funciona a la velocidad del barrido horizontal del aparato, si es un osciloscopio de 500MHz este TRC funcionara a esa frecuencia, espero me hayas entendido.
En si la tecnologia LCD (display de cristal liquido) han avanzado mucho en la velocidad de muestreo, pero el refresco de pantalla es directamente proporcional a su cantidad de pixel a manejar, en si estos osciloscopios el refresco con respecto al TRC es infinitamente mas lento.

Si te refieres a la catidad de veces/segundo que mide eso sera otra historia, ya que se definen por algoritmos predefinidos y variables que su microprocesador estima en cada caso, en la gran mayoria de estos equipos se muestra en pantalla una señal y si es estable y no cambia el muestreo es lento, pero si el sistema detecta cambios de amplitud o frecuencia o gliches rapidos los representa en pantalla, en si detecta las diferencias, por explicarlo en plan rapido, ya que esto es bastante complicado de escribir y no creo que sea el caso de ponerse unas horas a escribir un tutorial de como opera el sistema de este osciloscopio,pero si te lees el manual tecnico del mismo seguro que explica algo al respecto.

Espero haberte aclarado la cuestion.

Saludos.


----------



## Dan2013 (Abr 30, 2016)

Gracias pora la respuesta. Creo haber entendido lo que dices, en ese caso este sera una buena adquisicion.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola:

No se el equivalente en € de lo que comentas, pero si es una buena adquisicion. Pero recuerda que es un Fluke 97 pelado, no lo confundas con el Fluke PM97 que hay bastantes diferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 1, 2016)

Si que si es una buena adquisición, claro, considerando que trae todos o la mayoría de sus accesorios. Si no es así ve considerando la compra de un adaptador de CA-CD, sondas (no funcionan bien con otras que no sean del fabricante). Eso en conjunto han de sumar otros 400 USD. 

Para COSMOS2K, 58 USD han de ser como 54-55 Euros.


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 1, 2016)

Hola:

Pues veo que son dolares americanos, si es asi son unos 50€ mas o menos y es un precio excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 1, 2016)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues veo que son dolares americanos, si es asi son unos 50€ mas o menos y es un precio excelente.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, me atrevo a decir que inclusive que fuera el puro equipo sin accesorios, es un buen precio áun. Hablamos de un equipo que en sus días costaba más allá de los 1000 USD. 

Al ser relativamente pequeño y portátil le da algunos plus más. Por ejemplo, suelen tener ambos canales totalmente independientes, esto es, no están aterrizados; posibilitando al instrumento para poder hacer mediciones directas de la línea de CA o revisar dos circuitos aislados eléctricamente simultáneamente.


----------



## ea6rf (May 1, 2016)

Pues yo por ese precio lo compraría en España más barato que 50€ no creo que encontrará nada y si no tienes osciloscopio te hace el apaño

no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 17, 2016)

Buenos días amigos!

Quería consultarles sobre este Osciloscopio portatil: el Tektronix 212. Es bastante viejito (1973 o algo así) y sus especificaciones son muy sencillas:

*Bandwidth*	        500 kHz (reduced to 400/300/100 kHz in 5/2/1 mV/Div ranges)

*Deflection*     	1 mV/Div to 50 V/Div, 1-2-5, and variable (up to 125 V/Div), or X-Y (X via Ch1)

*Sweep*	         500 ms/Div to 5 μS/Div, 1-2-5, and variable magnifier 1-5 ×

*Input impedance*	1 MΩ // 140 pF (160 pF below 100 mV/Div)

*Trigger sensitivity*	   0.2 Div internal, 1 V external (banana jack input)

*CRT	*         6 × 10 divisions of 0.203" (5.16 mm), 154-0699-00 tube, P31 phosphor, 1 kV acceleration

*Power*  	10 internal size A NiCd cells, 3-5 hour operation, or AC line, < 3 W


Les dejo una imagen referencial:









Esta dañado... no enciende... me lo dejan en algo así como 10 dolares.


Soy un novato en la electrónica... estaba pensando en repararlo  y usarlo para trabajar con reparaciones sencillas como fuentes de poder de PC, radios am/fm, y quizas circuitos de tarjetas madres de computadoras... cosas así.


Por supuesto no se si estoy diciendo tonterías... un osciloscopio de 500 Khz creo que no da para mucho 

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR ANTICIPADO !!


----------



## 1024 (Sep 17, 2016)

Eduardosky dijo:


> Buenos días amigos!
> 
> Quería consultarles sobre este Osciloscopio portatil: el Tektronix 212. Es bastante viejito (1973 o algo así) y sus especificaciones son muy sencillas:
> 
> ...



Hola, por el precio y para lo que requieres si te puede servir solo si tiene reparación ya que si la falla se encuentra en el tubo sera muy difícil encontrar refacción, depende mucho de en donde este la falla.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todos!
Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio, que más o menos cumpla con las siguientes características:

Ancho de banda mínimo 100 Mhz
4 canales
2 Gsa/s
Ojalá con generador de onda arbitraria incluido

He visto por ahí unos Siglent de la serie SDS2000 y SDS2000X, basados en la tecnología de fósforo digital, que además de las operaciones matemáticas básicas y fft, pueden integrar y derivar....

Dispongo de unos USD $2500 (es más o menos el valor al que me sale uno de esos puesto en Chile), quizá destine más a comprar uno si pienso que me vale la pena.
Por esa plata se puede conseguir algo mejor, de otra marca, o quizá la misma?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 22, 2016)

Hola, alguien me haria el favor de explicarme ¿que hace las funciones DC,AC,GND en un osciloscopio?. Quiero comprar el Hantek 6022be para PC, pero solo mide en DC (coupling DC).

En Proteus las señales miden igual entre DC y AC, asi que estoy confundido. 

Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 22, 2016)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hola, alguien me haria el favor de explicarme ¿que hace las funciones DC,AC,GND en un osciloscopio?. Quiero comprar el Hantek 6022be para PC, pero solo mide en DC (coupling DC).
> 
> En Proteus las señales miden igual entre DC y AC, asi que estoy confundido.
> 
> Gracias.




Hola, dale una leída a este link

http://unicrom.com/selector-ac-gnd-dc-osciloscopio/


----------



## celtronics2011 (Abr 6, 2017)

Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio pero tengo un mar dudas
hace mucho tiempo me estoy dedicando a la reparacion de circuitos electronico industriales y domesticos etc...
desearia un osciloscopio  muy completo 
hay una gran variedad en el mercado  lleno de marcas desconocidas
en fin  que es lo que se busca en un osciloscopio para un taller electronico
saludos

1ro: http://www.fluke.com/fluke/sves/ScopeMeters/Fluke-190-Series-II-ScopeMeter%C2%AE-Test-Tool.htm?PID=70366




si fuera Tektronix qu modelo elegir?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2017)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Tengo ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio pero tengo un mar dudas
> hace mucho tiempo me estoy dedicando a la reparacion de circuitos electronico industriales y domesticos etc...
> desearia un osciloscopio  muy completo
> hay una gran variedad en el mercado  lleno de marcas desconocidas
> ...



Hola a todos , caro Don celtronics2011 acaso si tienes plata disponible para conpra un Fluke 190 puedes hacer eso de ojos cerriados , jo ya trabaje con ese equipo y el es maravilloso !!!
La segunda opición mas abajo tanbien es muy bueno y creo que mas economico aun por sener un model mas viejo , pero mismo asi una buena opción de conpra.
!Saludos desde Brasil , suerte en las conpras !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aadf (Jul 13, 2017)

Hola,

Alguno posee o conoce estos equipos, no para un uso intensivo... ?

Rigol-ds1052e:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-615235125-osciloscopio-digital-50mhz-1gss-usb-rigol-ds1052e-_JM_

uni-t-utd2052cex:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-652577403-osciloscopio-digital-uni-t-utd2052cex-2-canales-50-mhz-_JM_

Owon sds5052e:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-617698721-osciloscopio-digital-owon-50-mhz-sds5052e-pant-color-8-tft-_JM_

siglent sds1072cnl:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-664572053-osciloscopio-digital-siglent-sds1072cnl-70mhz-1gsas-color-_JM_

El RIGOL es, por lo que lei, el mas confiable de todos, aunque tiene sus años. Tiene pantalla chica, pero en ese rango de caracteristicas y precio es lo que hay. Del resto... ni idea. Electrocomponentes vende los UNI-T, seran confiables?

Gracias y saludos.
andres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2017)

Estás seguro que lo que estás preguntando , ya no se trató en éste mismísimo hilo ? Leiste algo ?


----------



## aadf (Jul 14, 2017)

Hola,

Si, lo leí todo, incluso de acá llegue al post del "osciloscopio para PC" el cual ya arme que cumple muy bien (y por cierto, no se si sera del creador o algun otro piola, pero en mercadolibre esta apestado de ese mismo circuito).

Cualquiera de los que puse cumple sobradamente con lo que necesito y esta en el rango de lo que podría gastar, pero apuntaba a si alguien ya experimento con esos modelos o marcas, no mas.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 14, 2017)

El osciloscopio ideal es según el uso que le vas a dar, yo tengo un chino berreta hace 20 años o mas y para mi uso es ideal, pero quizás para otro no sirve, no por ser de mala o buena calidad, sino por las prestaciones, por ejemplo no tengo doble base de tiempo, pero la verdad que para mi trabajo no la necesito, eje Z, es muy lindo, pero tampoco la necesito.


----------



## rulfo (Sep 3, 2017)

Buenas, estoy barajando la posibilidad de pillarne un osciloscpio, soy aficionado a la electronica, asi que el uso no seria para gran cosa, conocen el IWATSU SS-5705 40MHZ, ¿que les parece?
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, estoy barajando la posibilidad de pillarne un osciloscpio, soy aficionado a la electronica, asi que el uso no seria para gran cosa, conocen el IWATSU SS-5705 40MHZ, ¿que les parece?
> Saludos


Si estas andando perfectamente y lo precio $$ es accessible , porque no conprar , afinal de cuentas es un instrumento muuuy util y precioso para quien si dedica a la electronica.  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 6, 2017)

Como dice Daniel Lopes si esta dentro del precio y prestaciones a tu alcance adelante.

Como reseña Iwatsu es una firma que no ha destacado por tener mucho abanico de aparatos de medida, pero si por su gran calidad, es una firma japonesa de gran prestigio que no ha perdido con los años, los controles de calidad son casi como los de NEC o Advantest.

Saludos.


----------



## Dan2013 (Nov 28, 2017)

Buenos dias.

Me estan ofreciendo un Tektronix TDS1012 y quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre este osciloscopio. Segun lo que he leido es una de las mejores marcas, y ya que me lo estan ofreciendo barato, porque no. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2013 dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Me estan ofreciendo un Tektronix TDS1012 y quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre este osciloscopio. Segun lo que he leido es una de las mejores marcas, y ya que me lo estan ofreciendo barato, porque no. Saludos.


Antes de cerriar lo negocio testeo bien o sea cheque las funciones principais si no hay algo de errado.
Hecho eso y todo te va bien , adelante honbre y sea un feliz proprietario de un equipo muy util en electronica.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dan2013 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta. Lo he revisado y funciona bien. Me lo vendieron en 130 dolares. Lo malo es que tiene el contraste un pelin bajito. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Seguramente tenga configuración de pantalla . . .  a leer el manual


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

Dan2013 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Lo he revisado y funciona bien. Me lo vendieron en 130 dolares. Lo malo es que tiene el contraste un pelin bajito. Saludos.


!Ejelente precio custo/beneficio! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dan2013 (Dic 9, 2017)

He aqui mi nueva adquisicion. Esto me va a ayudar muchisimo. Saludos


----------



## miguedef (Feb 7, 2018)

hola amigos tengo una duda de un osciloscopio que vi es marca siglent modelo SDS1102CML+, soy estudiante de ing. electrónica y esta en 5700 pesos mexicanos a lo que ;es buena marca pero quiero constatarlo con gente que es entendida en el tema
https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/produc..._sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AVDBXBAVVSXLQ


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 8, 2018)

Parece ser buena elección así leyendo sus características de rápido.
¿Ya viste estos revisados en YouTube?

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 8, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Parece ser buena elección así leyendo sus características de rápido.
> ¿Ya viste estos revisados en YouTube?
> 
> Saludos


Por $5700 devaluados pesos mexicanos se me hace una exelente adquisición yo no lo pensaba 2 veces para un estudiante está sobrado.
Yo en mi taller uso un unit a 60Mhz y está súper sobrado para lo que hago y ese me costó 8500 no tan devaluados pesos


----------



## RichardLP (Jul 12, 2018)

Me acabo de comprar éste Osciloscopio Digital Yoyogawa DL708 con entradas aisladas y no aisladas + 16 canales digitales, me pueden informar si alguno de Uds tiene experiencia de uso de este instrumento ?


----------



## egp (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola a todos.

En el taller donde trabajo van a comprar un osciloscopio digital con analizador lógico.
He visitado las páginas web de Tektronix y Owon.

En la marca Tektronix me interesó el MDO3014 o MDO3022 pero son carisimos y en Owon el MSO8102T o MSO8102TD que son mucho mas baratos.

¿Alguien me puede aconsejar que tal son o que otras marcas me aconsejan?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2018)

Hay muchas marcas, como los agilent, hp, tenes que preguntar en alguna de las casas dedicadas a la venta de instrumental y pregunta que modelos tienen, hay muchos pero no todos se traen al paìs
Que carácterisiticas necesitan hasta que frecuencia?


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola a todos, me planteo comprarme definitivamente el Rigol DS1054z, pero quería saber antes si alguno lo usa. Y de ser así, opiniones que tenga al respecto.

Sobretodo me interesa el tema del analizador lógico. Tengo entendido que es un analizador software que viene integrado en el firmware oficial con opción para decodificar protocolos típicos (SPI, I2C, RS232).

Mi duda es si es posible analizar aunque sea de forma manual una trama de cualquier otro protocolo, como puede ser TCP-IP, UART, ...


----------



## ciro.nqn (Dic 16, 2018)

No se si esta bien no abrir un tema nuevo o preguntar aqui, todavia no me he familiarizado con el proctocolo del foro, pero tengo el mismo dilema, tengo poca plata ahorrada, que en poco tiempo por la devaluacion actual no me alcanzara para comprarme nada, asi que esperaba comprarme un osciloscopio, pero no se las caracteristicas para disernir si es adecuado o no. Este año termine de cursar tercer año de ingenieria electronica, pero recien en cuarto año vemos instrumentacion. Habria preferido esperar a cursar para comprar un osciloscopio, pero mi dinero es poco 20000 pesos, ya en meses no valdra nada. En mercadolibre argentina veo Unit-t a precio muy accequible, ¿tienen alguna opinion? en el mismo ancho de banda vienen un poco mas caro "de fosforo", conviene pagar la diferencia?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Pregunta en las casas especializadas en instrumental en capital paratener una idea, la mayoría de los buenos estan en un precio algo más elevado, el ancho de banda depende de a que te vas dedicar, obvio que cuanto más ancho mejor, pero a más ancho de banda más caro, en general siempre le he aconsejado que no es mala idea que el primer osciloscopio sea de entre 30 y 40MHz, tene en cuenta el flete de la CABA hasta tu ciudad..


----------



## ciro.nqn (Dic 16, 2018)

Muchas gracias pandacba por la pronta respuesta. Intentare consultar via internet o telefono, viajare a capital en un mes, pero espero tomar una desicición antes.  
Por lo pronto, sigo perdido. Planeo utilizarlo para hacer pequeños proyectos para afianzar conceptos de la facultad, (mi facultad tiene una orientación más para la instrumentación) y para revisar una placas de calderas ya que un amigo me viene picando la oreja que me ponga a estudiarlas, para deribarme trabajo así tener un poco mas de ingresos. (el solo se dedica a la instalacion y reparacion, y no a la electronica)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2018)

Uno del rango que te digo te servirá, a veces entre nada es preferible comprarse uno que este a tu alcance, luego ya trabajando podrás ir por algo mejor


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 17, 2018)

Pues los uni-t no son tan malos lo malo son las puntas pero no puedes exigir a lo que no es costoso.
Yo la verdad me gustó mucho por lo que ofrece y precio. La verdad lo recomiendo


----------



## Dan2013 (May 7, 2021)

Buenos días. Estoy pensando en cambiar de osciloscopio (actualmente tengo un Tektronix TDS1012), y estoy pensando en adquirir un Rigol DS1102E.

Ambos pueden leer hasta 100 MHz a 1 GSa/s y son de 2 canales.  La diferencia que pude ver es que el Rigol tiene pantalla a color y el Tektronix es mono. Además, el Rigol posee un analizador lógico de 16 canales. Que opinan sobre esta adquisición?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2021)

!Hola caro Don Dan2013 , jo personalmente NO canbio un Tektronix ( Alta Gamma) por un Rigol (Chino) nin en los sueños ( o mejor en ese caso pesadilla) !
Peeeero gustos son gustos , si le encanta una pantalla colorida o si un analizador logico de 16 canales te son utiles en su dia a dia , quizaz serias una solución para ustedes , peeero desde que NO venda o si desfaça de tu viejo Tektronix  caso haya algun arrependimento posterior en la escoja.
Jo tengo un viejo Osciloscopio Tektronix model 485 (350MHz ) hecho en 1978 y que anda perfectamente hasta los dias de hoy , dudo mucho que un osciloscopio Rigol ande y en lo mejor de los casos nin la mitad dese tienpo.
Otro equipo que tanbien mi guta demasiadamente es lo osciloscopio HP model 1741A (100MHz) , un verdadero fierro !
Los equipos que aclare aca son de vieja escuela o sea son todos analogicos y NO tienem las facilidades de los mas modernos Digitales tal como cursores , medidas imediatas de tensión , tienpo , memorización de la pantalla , salvar la pantalla en midia , etc.. donde antiguamente era nesesario medir a "mano" o mejor a OJO directamente en la pantalla.
Bueno esa es mi humirde opinión de un viejo tecnico casi jubilado , Kkkkkk !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 7, 2021)

Yo tengo un Rigol de los primeros modelos color y realmente no es malo, es un buen OCR y los materiales son bastante buenos.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con Daniel, un Tektronix es "un" Tektronix y el modelo digital que tenés es un caballito de batalla que nunca te deja a pie. Entre tu modelo B/N y el rigol color que tengo, me quedo toda la vida con tu OCR.

Ahora el modelo que mencionás es más moderno y tiene mejores "lujos", pero realmente no se si vale la pena. Para un analizador lógico, tal vez lo mejor sea comprar uno relativamente barato para PC que seguramente tenga un interfaz de usuario mejor.


----------



## kiwhilario (May 11, 2021)

Dan2013 dijo:


> Buenos días. Estoy pensando en cambiar de osciloscopio (actualmente tengo un Tektronix TDS1012), y estoy pensando en adquirir un Rigol DS1102E.
> 
> Ambos pueden leer hasta 100 MHz a 1 GSa/s y son de 2 canales.  La diferencia que pude ver es que el Rigol tiene pantalla a color y el Tektronix es mono. Además, el Rigol posee un analizador lógico de 16 canales. Que opinan sobre esta adquisición?



Yo usé un TDS1012 en la universidad, años mas tarde me compré un RIGOL 1054z y lo "hackee" para que funcione a 100Mhz, 1Gsps, 4 canales. Ojo, el 1Gsps se reparte entre todos los canales, 1 canal=1Gsps, 2 canales 0.5Gsps, 4 canales 0.25Gsps. Para mi uso, va perfecto. Y definitivamente las funcionalidades modernas en mi opinión valen la pena. 

Ahora, antes de comprar el Rigol tenía un Hantek analógico de 25Mhz, asi que el cambio fue hermoso. Tu ya tienes un equipo digital, si sólo lo vas a comprar x los 16 canales digitales... pues me parece un gasto poco justificado. Encima q el modelo DS1102E es viejo ya. Si fuera uno de la serie DS2000 (2Gsps) sería de una gamma superior y, dependiendo del uso, tendría mas sentido. 

Si solo quieres los canales digitales, la recomendación de una analizador lógico barato que se conecte a la PC tiene más sentido, nomas verifica que tenga el USB aislado.

Saludos


----------



## jack35 (Ago 4, 2021)

Yo tengo 2 osciloscopios:
1 Tektronix 2465 CTS 300Mhz 4 canales. (good old scool)
1 RIGOL DS2202 2 canales, 200Mhz 2Gsa/s. (con todos los protocolos de comunicación y features disponibles, SPI, I2C, RS232, Memory Depth, etc.)

La interface de tektronix no es de mi entero agrado, no es tan user frendly, la mejor interface operador que yo he utilizado,creo que es la de los osciloscopios HP, son súper intuitivos pero bueno también ahí esta el precio, pero RIGOL no se queda atrás y también la considero muy buena por sobre muchas marcas de mas renombre. ( Como Rhode & Schwarz) hablo solo de la interface utilizador no de las capacidades de cada uno.

Realmente los 2, me súper Encantan, para algunas aplicaciones o medidas prefiero el analógico y para otras sobretodo digitales no hay como el osciloscopio digital que da enormes prestaciones, o en el caso de mediciones transitorias en un tiempo bien definido.
Los tengo equipados con sondas de 1X, 10X y 100X para hacer mediciones tanto en la red eléctrica directamente como en culquier circuito de pequeños niveles.
Para mi el uso del osciloscopio es vital, no tenerlo es como no ver que es lo que sucede, ahora bien hay gente no lo utilizan por diversas razones, pero realmente es el ojo del electrónico, o es como un dentista que no tiene aparato de rayos x, que no puede tener todo el panorama de la pieza en donde tiene que trabajar.
Acá les dejo los 2 manuales de los osciloscopios que yo utilizo.
Muchos saludos a todos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 27, 2021)

Compre el Hantek 6022be de 20Mhz (se conecta por USB al PC) en el 2016, por entonces era bastante novato en este tema y recuerdo preguntar por el acoplamiento AC en este mismo foro, el cual no tiene este osciloscopio.

Desde entonces algo aprendí de los osciloscopios y dejo mi impresión de este modelo aquí por si a alguien le sirve.

-El acoplamiento AC definitivamente es muy importante, para ver señales sin offset. Al no tenerlo se hace incomodo de
usar.
-Siguiendo un video de alguien confiable en YT, hice la prueba con un generador de señales aplicando 1vpp y una señal senoidal
de 1khz, la cual no debería bajar a menos de  (-3db) unos 707mvpp. Resultado: en X1 midió hasta 14 Mhz mas o menos bien (onda ligeramente deformada) en X10 solo mide hasta 8 Mhz. El voltaje bajo a mas de -3db (596mvpp).

CONCLUSION: Según la prueba realizada, el osciloscopio no es de 20 Mhz. Las puntas son de mala calidad y a veces el software se cuelga y toca reiniciar el programa. En frecuencias bajas funciona bien. No lo recomiendo.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 27, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> -Siguiendo un video de alguien confiable en YT, hice la prueba con un generador de señales aplicando 1vpp y una señal senoidal
> de 1khz, la cual no debería bajar a menos de  (-3db) unos 707mvpp. Resultado: en X1 midió hasta 14 Mhz mas o menos bien (onda ligeramente deformada) en X10 solo mide hasta 8 Mhz. El voltaje bajo a mas de -3db (596mvpp).



Debería ser al revés, debería tener mas ancho de banda en X10 que en X1. Pregunta: Al pasar la sonda del osciloscopio a X10 ¿ También cambiaste en el software que estabas midiendo con una sonda en x10 ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 27, 2021)

Por algo son tan baratos.


----------



## ciro.nqn (Dic 27, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Compre el Hantek 6022be de 20Mhz (se conecta por USB al PC) en el 2016, por entonces era bastante novato en este tema y recuerdo preguntar por el acoplamiento AC en este mismo foro, el cual no tiene este osciloscopio.
> 
> Desde entonces algo aprendí de los osciloscopios y dejo mi impresión de este modelo aquí por si a alguien le sirve.
> 
> ...


Excelente aporte, yo estuve viendo de comprarlo en su momento, y hace un tiempo de regalarle uno a mi novia, cuando pregunte en este foro, termine por comprar un osciloscopio chino que me resulto bastante bueno, de 100 MHz, de ancho de banda y muestreo de 1 gSa/s, pero al igual que a tí la punta de prueba del osciloscopio tiene también un ancho de banda de 100 MHZ así que el ancho de banda del sistema es menor, algo de 70 MHz, que es el ancho de banda "real" del osciloscopio sin efecto de carga. Sin embargo como te menciono switchxxl la punta con el atenuador x10, tiene menor capacidad, por y mayor ancho de banda en esta configuración por lo que resulta extraño lo que mencionaste. Por ultimo mencionas que deformada la onda (es muy posible, que no tenga interpolador y la frecuencia de muestreo no sea suficiente 48MS/s y al menos deberias muestrear con 10 veces la frecuencia que deseas visualizar por el alliasing,). Lo otro de la amplitud debes recordar que tiene 3% de DC ACCURACY a valor de fondo de escala que debes tener en cuenta. La profundidad de memoria a 14 mhz no deberia ser el responsable si tu modelo de es de 64 kb. Otra vez gracias por comentar.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 27, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ También cambiaste en el software que estabas midiendo con una sonda en x10 ?


Claro que si.


ciro.nqn dijo:


> Excelente aporte, yo estuve viendo de comprarlo en su momento, y hace un tiempo de regalarle uno a mi novia, cuando pregunte en este foro, termine por comprar un osciloscopio chino que me resulto bastante bueno, de 100 MHz, de ancho de banda y muestreo de 1 gSa/s, pero al igual que a tí la punta de prueba del osciloscopio tiene también un ancho de banda de 100 MHZ así que el ancho de banda del sistema es menor, algo de 70 MHz, que es el ancho de banda "real" del osciloscopio sin efecto de carga. Sin embargo como te menciono switchxxl la punta con el atenuador x10, tiene menor capacidad, por y mayor ancho de banda en esta configuración por lo que resulta extraño lo que mencionaste. Por ultimo mencionas que deformada la onda (es muy posible, que no tenga interpolador y la frecuencia de muestreo no sea suficiente 48MS/s y al menos deberias muestrear con 10 veces la frecuencia que deseas visualizar por el alliasing,). Lo otro de la amplitud debes recordar que tiene 3% de DC ACCURACY a valor de fondo de escala que debes tener en cuenta. La profundidad de memoria a 14 mhz no deberia ser el responsable si tu modelo de es de 64 kb. Otra vez gracias por comentar.


Si es raro lo de X1 y X10 pero así me dio la prueba (pero pude equivocarme). Incluso en X10 le cuesta bastante medir los parámetros de la señal si esta tiene 1vpp o menos.
Según el manual la memoria es de 1Mbyte ... pero no le creo. Si tiene interpolación.


----------



## coelma (May 12, 2022)

Yo estoy buscando un osciloscopio bueno bonito y barato.  Aun no he decidido porque no sé si fiarme de la calidad de los que vienen importados de China. He visto los de una tienda española que se llama Todoelectronica que tienen buena pinta. Son de la marca PeakTech, alguien ha probado osciloscopios de esta marca?


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 12, 2022)

coelma dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando un osciloscopio bueno bonito y barato


Eso no existe. Si quieres un buen osciloscopio tendrás que pagar "mucho" dinero.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Si quieres un buen osciloscopio tendrás que pagar "mucho" dinero.


Hay varios osciloscopios "chinos" que son bastante buenos a precios razonables (tipo Hantek, Siglent, etc) pero tenés que estar preparado a pagar alrededor de 500 dólares o un poco mas...como para comenzar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 12, 2022)

Los hantek tienen poco ancho de banda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2022)

No sé a que llamas "poco ancho de banda", pero si es a la frecuencia máxima que pueden mostrar hay modelos de 200MHz ...que es mas o menos lo máximo que se puede usar en tareas normales.


----------



## Rorschach (May 12, 2022)

Hay modelos de Hantek con ancho de banda de 200 mHz : 


​


----------



## mempun (May 12, 2022)

Sobre *PeakTech*: es una marca alemana que selecciona buenos productos chinos y los vende como PeakTech.

Hay osciloscopios digitales nuevos sobre 180 eur. Y si lo quieres analógico usado los hay desde 50-70 eur.


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 12, 2022)

Cómprate un RIGOL y olvídate de todo. 😍


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2022)

Naaaaa......mejor un *Tektronix*....
Aunque te quedes sin hogar nunca mas vas a necesitar un osciloscopio


----------



## Rorschach (May 12, 2022)

A modo de comentario, los Rigol están hechos en China, y los Tectronix ya hace bastante tiempo que no se producen en U.S.A., son también hechos en China.


----------



## aadf (May 12, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> A modo de comentario, los Rigol están hechos en China, y los Tectronix ya hace bastante tiempo que no se producen en U.S.A., son también hechos en China.


Hola,

Todo esta hecho prácticamente en china. Lo que varia es el estándar de calidad que elige cada marca y le pide al chino que la fabrica.

saludos,
Andres,


----------



## Rorschach (May 12, 2022)

Depende, Rigol es marca y fábrica China, igual que Hantek, Owon, etc., y hay otros fabricantes chinos que trabajan a fasón para  otras marcas conocidas.
Tectronix U.S.A., tiene su propia fábrica en China.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## tiovik (May 12, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Compre el Hantek 6022be de 20Mhz (se conecta por USB al PC) en el 2016, por entonces era bastante novato en este tema y recuerdo preguntar por el acoplamiento AC en este mismo foro, el cual no tiene este osciloscopio.
> 
> Desde entonces algo aprendí de los osciloscopios y dejo mi impresión de este modelo aquí por si a alguien le sirve.
> 
> ...


La pregunta acá es: Que ancho de banda tiene la punta?... 

Porque el sistema de medición se compone del oscilo y la punta, ojo al piojo. Ejemplo: soy el feliz poseedor de un Hitachi analógico de 100 Mhz, pero para el uso diario (fuentes switching y audio) uso unas puntas sin marca de apenas 10 Mhz (con suerte). Y entonces, mi "sistema de medición" que ancho de banda tiene?...

Para peor, suponte que tienes el excelente Rigol de 20 Mhz y usas una punta de 20 Mhz....ohh, eres feliz?....NI AHÍ MUCHACHO!!!!

Resulta que si el osciloscopio te dice que su ancho de banda es de 20 Mhz, en realidad te dice que ahí ya te miente en 3dB de menos respecto de lo que estas midiendo. Si le pusiste una punta de 20 Mhz que también pierde lo mismo a esa frecuencia, tu error de medición es de 6dB y empezaste a perder ancho de banda mucho antes.

Nadie les da bola pero ojo con las puntas de prueba que también forman parte del "sistema de medición". En general se aconseja que la punta de prueba sea de mayor ancho de banda que el osciloscopio. Cuanto mas depende del bolsillo de cada uno, en mi caso personal uso unas monchitas de 10 Mhz para el uso diario y guardo las buenas (unas Hitachi de 100 Mhz que vinieron con el equipo y otras de 60 Mhz que compré hace un tiempo) para "temas especiales".


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 13, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> La pregunta acá es: Que ancho de banda tiene la punta?...


Dice en la punta que es de 20 Mhz 600Vpk. Ya lo probé con puntas de 200 Mhz y hace lo mismo.


----------



## tiovik (May 13, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Dice en la punta que es de 20 Mhz 600Vpk. Ya lo probé con puntas de 200 Mhz y hace lo mismo.


Estas 10 veces en ancho de banda por encima de la capacidad del osciloscopio. Ya ahí las puntas ni tienen efecto...pero a que costo... 









						Punta de prueba - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				









						Puntas de prueba
					

La punta de prueba es el nexo entre la fuente de señal a visualizar y la entrada del osciloscopio, y sus características pueden afectar a la señal que se está midiendo. Su diseño busca: Buena conexión entre el ORC y la fuente Fidelidad Que no cargue al generador Inmunidad al ruido




					www.monografias.com
				






			LABSEI - Notas técnicas
		










						Puntas de prueba en osciloscopios:
					

Instituto Tecnológico de Tijuana Puntas activas Impedancia en los instrumentos de medición Efecto de carga en los instrumentos Sondas o puntas de prueba La impedancia (Z) es la oposición al paso de la corriente alterna. A diferencia de la resistencia, la impedancia incluye los




					prezi.com


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 14, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Recomiendo pegarle un vistazo a esto: Fiuba :: Instrumentos electrónicos :: Apuntes -  Download
> 
> Estas 10 veces en ancho de banda por encima de la capacidad del osciloscopio. Ya ahí las puntas ni tienen efecto...pero a que costo...


Es que no es solo el ancho de banda tambien hay otras cosas a considerar como la memoria, el sample rate, la resolucion del ADC ...y
otras cosas mas. Por ejemplo ayuda mucho los filtros antialiasing, anti jitter y la memoria inteligente que no almacena puntos muertos (estado bajo prolongado) de lo que estas midiendo. Y eso solo lo tienen equipos de buena marca, no un hantek usb.


----------



## walterromero (May 14, 2022)

*H*ola , depende para que lo uses*,* yo ten*í*a  un *F*luke 123 desde el año 1998 y se me rompi*ó* hace 6 años, compr*é* uno usado modelo 2011 y es igual pero con mas memoria , trabajo en electr*ó*nica industrial y es un caño , lo amo*,* jajaj


----------



## rulfo (Jul 22, 2022)

Buenas, que os parece?
Me salen en unos 170euros, hace tiempo que tengo las ganas de tener uno, se supone que como nuevo, muy poco uso, seria para ir aprendiendo ha darle uso...
Gracias
TDS 210
TDS 210
Tektronix
Por si lo conocéis..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2022)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, que os parece?
> Me salen en unos 170euros, hace tiempo que tengo las ganas de tener uno, se supone que como nuevo, muy poco uso, seria para ir aprendiendo ha darle uso...
> Gracias
> TDS 210
> ...


Tektronix sienpre fue sinonimo de alta gamma en instrumentos de testes y medidas , principalmente los Osciloscopios.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 22, 2022)

Con el tiempo, cuando tengas experiencia, y según para lo que uses el osciloscopio, es posible que, debido a que la masa de la punta de prueba es la tierra de la toma de corriente, no puedas hacer ciertas mediciones en circuitos como la zona caliente de una fuente conmutada. Para casos como ese, se usan las sondas diferenciales, cuya masa o negativo no está referenciado a tierra, y puedes medir sin peligro. Te pongo enlace a una que te permite medir hasta 700 voltios. Se alimenta a través del puerto usb. Yo tengo 2, una para cada canal
Sólo como curiosidad.





						DP10007 Sonda Diferencial de Alto Voltaje 700V 100MHZ 3.5nS Tiempo de Subida 10X/100X Kit de Sonda de Osciloscopio de Tenuación Accesorio : Amazon.es: Industria, empresas y ciencia
					

DP10007 Sonda Diferencial de Alto Voltaje 700V 100MHZ 3.5nS Tiempo de Subida 10X/100X Kit de Sonda de Osciloscopio de Tenuación Accesorio : Amazon.es: Industria, empresas y ciencia



					www.amazon.es


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Con el tiempo, cuando tengas experiencia, y según para lo que uses el osciloscopio, es posible que, debido a que la masa de la punta de prueba es la tierra de la toma de corriente, no puedas hacer ciertas mediciones en circuitos como la zona caliente de una fuente conmutada. Para casos como ese, se usan las sondas diferenciales, cuya masa o negativo no está referenciado a tierra, y puedes medir sin peligro. Te pongo enlace a una que te permite medir hasta 700 voltios. Se alimenta a través del puerto usb.
> Sólo como curiosidad.
> 
> 
> ...


!Como tanbien es possible enpleyar un transformador ayslador galvanico , o sea un transformador   de dos bobinas con mismo numero de espiras ( relación unictaria 1:1 ) conectado entre  a la fuente conmutada y la Red Electrica  y listo !
Puedes medir sin cualquer miedo de estropiar lo valuoso Osciloscopio , sinples eficiente y muy barato !
!Saludos!


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 22, 2022)

Jamas nadie ha hablado de sacarle la tierra al osciloscopio mas sino al dispositivo que se quiere medir, a donde uno meterá mano, en donde ese error puede ser fatal.

El transformador aislador evita eso, ademas tiene la ventaja de que al no tener referencia a tierra "El dispositivo a reparar" ya no hay problema con la tierra que si tiene la punta del osciloscopio.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 22, 2022)

No, Daniel, no me he enojado. Es que no terminaba de entender lo del transformador, para serte sincero. Y soy un poco cabezón, pero al final, termino viéndolo.
Si alguna vez la cago y rompo algo por no saber, me gustaría tener cerca a alguien como tú


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2022)

Un transformador ayslador galvanico nada mas es que un transformador de dos devanados separados de mismo numero de espiras .
Portanto la tensión de entrada es la misma de salida , como NO hay cualquer contacto electrico y si solamente magnectico entre los dos devanados  ,  NO hay lo peligro de cualquer circulación de curriente caso lo devanado secundario tenga contacto con la masa o tierra , cosa inadimissivel con la Red Electrica , o sea un belissimo corto circuito que dispara los disjuntores y termicas del tablero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2022)

La sonda diferencial *y aislada* , permite medir cualquier cosa con el osciloscopio , incluso las hay para alta tensión. Válida y segura.

Aislar de tierra el aparato a medir con transformador de aislación y medirlo con un osciloscopio convencional conectado a tierra y obviamente el cocodrilo de la punta conectado también internamente a tierra , punta de x10 o x100 supongamos . Válido y seguro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2022)

Digamos que la punta diferencial es una cosa mas modernosa y sería hasta mas práctica para medir aparatos *electrizados* de* muchísima potencia* , aunque si bien protegemos al osciloscopio , *todavía peligramos nosotros si tocáramos mal* , distraidos.

El método de transformador de aislación es mas antiguo , no usual con equipos de mucha potencia , ya que sería *enorme , pesado, incómodo y carísimo* , pero tiene la ventaja de permitirnos *trabajar con ellos mas tranquilos*.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 22, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Con el tiempo, cuando tengas experiencia, y según para lo que uses el osciloscopio, es posible que, debido a que la masa de la punta de prueba es la tierra de la toma de corriente, no puedas hacer ciertas mediciones en circuitos como la zona caliente de una fuente conmutada. Para casos como ese, se usan las sondas diferenciales, cuya masa o negativo no está referenciado a tierra, y puedes medir sin peligro. Te pongo enlace a una que te permite medir hasta 700 voltios. Se alimenta a través del puerto usb. Yo tengo 2, una para cada canal
> Sólo como curiosidad.
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas, 211 euros!!
Más que el osciloscopio, poco ha poco...
Gracias


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 22, 2022)

Si si, ya te digo que con el tiempo, y según para lo que uses el osciloscopio. Lo del transformador de aislación es otra opción


----------



## ricren (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola gente, se acaba de morir mi viejo osciloscopio analogico que me acompaño muy decentemente durante 3 decadas. Un viejo Hitachi 2 canales, 40MHz.
Estoy un poco desactualizado con la oferta moderna, por eso, me podrian sugerir alguna marca/modelo que se consiga en Argentina?. El target seria mediciones de proyectos de audio, nada exotico. Estuve viendo algunos UNI-T que tiene representantes en el pais, pero no tengo referencias. Les agradezco cualquier data actual.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2022)

ricren dijo:


> "Hola gente, se acaba de morir mi viejo osciloscopio analogico que me acompaño muy decentemente durante 3 decadas. Un viejo Hitachi 2 canales, 40MHz."


? Y no tentaste hacer mantenimiento o mandar a un taller especializado en mantenimiento en ese tipo de equipo para saper si  conpensa o no  lo arreglo ?
!Saludos!


----------



## ricren (Ago 31, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y no tentaste hacer mantenimiento o mandar a un taller especializado en mantenimiento en ese tipo de equipo para saper si  conpensa o no  lo arreglo ?
> !Saludos!


Tal vez se podria arreglar, pero el CTR ya esta gastado y marcado por decadas de uso. Ya se hace dificil leer.
Por eso pienso que seria mas logico darle la despedida con los mayores honores y entrar (tarde pero seguro) en el sigo 21.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

El *Hantek que yo tengo* lo compré en una empresa de CABA llamada TemTec S.A. pero parece que ha desaperecido  por que su sitio web está en venta y ya no hay acceso a los instrumentos que vendía...Pandemia y la LPQTP...
El osciloscopio es bastante bueno (dos canales y 60MHz) y los únicos problemas que tuve fueron que se agotó la pila que guarda la hora y que se reventó el capacitor de la fuente conmutada que lo cambié yo sin mucha historia....pero ya viste como son las cosas chinas..
Por lo demás anda OK y cumple con todo lo que dice (además podés flashearle firmware para tener uno de 100Mhz o de 200MHz!!!...pero no lo he hecho aún por que no tengo puntas para esas frecuencias).
Si buscás "marca" podés buscar por Rigol o la inalcanzable Tektronix....pero ya nos empezamos a ir de precio...


----------



## ricren (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola Dr! Tiene buena pinta ese modelo. El tema es me empiezo a marear con las marcas y modelos porque al final parecen todos el mismo aparato (y tal vez lo sean, como lei en comentarios anteriores). Por ejemplo estaba viendo este UNI-T (adjunto foto) y parece algo similar. Piden alrededor de 100.000 Albertiteres actualmente. Te acordas cuantos Bidets pagaste por el tuyo en su momento?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

Pagué como 500 Bidets en su momento. Los Bidets estaban baratos aunque inaccesibles pero por suerte los pagué en pesos.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 31, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El *Hantek que yo tengo* lo compré en una empresa de CABA llamada TemTec S.A. pero parece que ha desaperecido  por que su sitio web está en venta y ya no hay acceso a los instrumentos que vendía...Pandemia y la LPQTP...
> El osciloscopio es bastante bueno (dos canales y 60MHz) y los únicos problemas que tuve fueron que se agotó la pila que guarda la hora y que se reventó el capacitor de la fuente conmutada que lo cambié yo sin mucha historia....pero ya viste como son las cosas chinas..
> Por lo demás anda OK y cumple con todo lo que dice (además podés flashearle firmware para tener uno de 100Mhz o de 200MHz!!!...pero no lo he hecho aún por que no tengo puntas para esas frecuencias).
> Si buscás "marca" podés buscar por Rigol o la inalcanzable Tektronix....pero ya nos empezamos a ir de precio...


TemTec, si no me falla la memoria, cambió de nombre bastante antes de la pandemia. Mi osciloscopio se lo había comprado a ellos hace como 10 años.

Con el nombre nuevo había estado viendo la página, que era igual a la de TemTec, pero no me acuerdo el nombre actual.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 31, 2022)

El Hantek que yo tengo (DSO4102C), lo compré en Satia s.r.l., con domicilio en CABA. Teléfono: +54 11 4551-0793.
Lo pagué en Octubre de 2021 : 650 Bidens.
El Osciloscopio es muy bueno, 2 canales, 100 mHz, y generador de funciones.

​


----------



## ricren (Ago 31, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> El Hantek que yo tengo (DSO4102C), lo compré en Satia s.r.l., con domicilio en CABA. Teléfono: +54 11 4551-0793.
> Lo pagué en Octubre de 2021 : 650 Bidens.
> ​


Hermoso aparato. Hasta con generador. Lamentablemente en este momento se me va bastante de mi presupuesto, estaba pensando en algo de no mas de 300 bidets. Sino despues no me alcanza para los inodoros.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2022)

ricren dijo:


> Hermoso aparato. Hasta con generador. Lamentablemente en este momento se me va bastante de mi presupuesto, estaba pensando en algo de no mas de 300 bidets. Sino despues no me alcanza para los inodoros.


En ese caso te recomendo aomenos pensar en arreglar tu viejo Hitachi V422 (creo jo )  y cuando las cosas mejoraren tu conpras un otro Osciloscopio mas nuevo.
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

Hay unos modelos mas baratos que se conectan vía USB a la computadora...


----------



## ricren (Ago 31, 2022)

Que les parece este modelo por 90.000 albertit ?
Hantek Dso2d10 Osciloscopio 2 Canales 100mhz + Gen. Awg


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 31, 2022)

ricren dijo:


> Que les parece este modelo por 90.000 albertit ?
> Hantek Dso2d10 Osciloscopio 2 Canales 100mhz + Gen. Awg


El modelo que muestras, es la evolución, o el que reemplaza al modelo que tengo yo.
Está muy bueno 😃 !!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 1, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> TemTec, si no me falla la memoria, cambió de nombre bastante antes de la pandemia. Mi osciloscopio se lo había comprado a ellos hace como 10 años.
> 
> Con el nombre nuevo había estado viendo la página, que era igual a la de TemTec, pero no me acuerdo el nombre actual.








						RF Technologies – Servicio de Instrumental Electrónico
					






					www.rftechnologies.com.ar


----------



## frank1973 (Sep 20, 2022)

Yo compre el fnirsi1014d, el cual tiene dos canales y un generador de señales, hasta el momento me ha ido bien.


----------

